# Today's Service Calls



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ll be running service today as usual. 

I have a 4” clay sewer with pine tree roots in it. It’s about 65’ long and I installed a cleanout in the line about 5-6 yrs ago. She calls about once every couple years with the line backing up.

She will not replace it……

So, I’m going over to collect my $200 and sweat my nuts off in the process.

This afternoon I have some inside repair work. Replace some toilet stop valves,rebuild the toilets, repair some faucets, etc.

Nothing major, just how I like it. 

What are you guys doing ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Bam ! Two more service calls just came in with toilet tank parts broken. Within 2 miles of each other !


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Easy day for us. Kitchen drain. Undersized for the run, S trap. Going to tell the LL that I want to bring it up to code. Then a quick stop at customers house to install a hole cock cover. Taking the rest of the day off, other than paperwork and scheduling some non emergency jobs I have lined up.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sweating my Balls off makin easy money for one of our regulars. And three more estimates. 
Bid a pet supply store this morning for 89k.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just hit this one for $250, had to make two passes but I let her slow grind pulling it back……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just hit this one for $250, had to make two passes but I let her slow grind pulling it back……
> View attachment 134165


God i hate drum machines. We are sectional over here with the ol root 66. and if that doesnt do it we bust out the ol spartan elite jettah.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> God i hate drum machines. We are sectional over here with the ol root 66. and if that doesnt do it we bust out the ol spartan elite jettah.


Sectionals have you handling the cable too much. Big facts

My Marco is lightweight, powerful and is in perfect condition. I had to machine brass bushings for it……I installed high dollar bearings. I can run out 225’ and cut heavy roots. 3/4” innercore cable for the win.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Just finished the two service calls that needed toilet parts. A mile from each other. 

Ballcock
Flapper
Water supply 
Tank flush handle.

$175 each. 30 min hit N runs.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The service life 🫶

It’s in 90’s today so I’m going home to eat lunch and chill. Around 4:30 I’ll shoot over to my last service call and work on a few toilets and faucets.

I’ll be between $850 and $1,000 today for about 1/2 days work. Legit, no over charging.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The usual cheaters here. Guy wanted to relocate the vent in the upstairs wall to install a huge window. He didn't tell me it needed to be repiped in the attic. He didn't want to sign the contract because he didn't want to pay my time to get my ladder. Then he found his own ladder while complaining it was only a 1 hour job, it was expensive etc. The freaking thing in the attic was the main stack going through the roof with a branch. There wasn't room to do it easily without cutting most of it out and swearing to repipe. Told the guy call somebody else it's almost in the soffit, there's no room and have to redo all that too, it will take several hours and there's no plywood to lay down in this 200 degree attic. The window guy was pissed the window was already out, they asked for a cap and what the cost of it was, it's F-N free! 

I'm outa here!

Karma was instant today, there you go you whinner.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

my techs day,
50 gal electric first thing 1300
shower curtain rod for regular client we just did reno bathroom for 200.00
kitchen faucet replacement owner provided 200.00
replace boiler drains at washing machine outlet box 200.00

residential crew, started rennovation/flip installing 1" gas line with mega press for new range and tankless in crawl space

commercial crew 1 staff of 5 continued working on 750,000 sq ft structure weve dubbed "mega tron"

commercial crew 2 staff of 4 worked on GA site consisting of 3 24k sq ft buildings. 

i did 3 estimates, got another bid sent out, scoped and located one sewer line for bathroom additions at a commercial space. taught inspector how to read his code book at another commercial reno we wrapped up the wall roughs on yesterday.

tommorow about more of the same, have a jet job set up for 8:30, slab leak after that, couple more bids to send out.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> my techs day,
> 50 gal electric first thing 1300
> shower curtain rod for regular client we just did reno bathroom for 200.00
> kitchen faucet replacement owner provided 200.00
> ...


How far out wold you be if I called you for residential full bath remod, gutted, moving two fixture locations? About two years ago when I was fulltime’ish with my master (and my business), we’d be looking at 3-4 weeks. Everyone out here’s about the same.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> my techs day,
> 50 gal electric first thing 1300
> shower curtain rod for regular client we just did reno bathroom for 200.00
> kitchen faucet replacement owner provided 200.00
> ...


Are they licensed plumbers or “ techs “ ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> How far out wold you be if I called you for residential full bath remod, gutted, moving two fixture locations? About two years ago when I was fulltime’ish with my master (and my business), we’d be looking at 3-4 weeks. Everyone out here’s about the same.


we run about 3 weeks out depending on who its for. i have a motel renovation down at a little coastal community just south of us we were going to try and start this week, but its going to be next week now. But i am constantly moving stuff around to keep everyone happy. its an art all on its own..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Are they licensed plumbers or “ techs “ ?


Not licensed plumbers. they are employees. FL doesnt require journeyman cards like other states do. It just knowing your guys abilities, their strengths and weaknesses. And i train them on what theyre lacking in when i have time to do so and meet them at jobs, or help them with a job. Ill spend a half hour or so each week at our conference table in the mornings with breakfast and go over some things i know they dont have a good grasp on, or something else i come across that was done wrong looking at estimates in the field. Its nice having a chick filet 1/2 a mile from your office. 

Terry the main goal with this business is getting it to run without me. And it can to a point already. But not completely. My exit strategy is in the works as we speak and i plan to walk away from it in the next 6 years. And if a few things come through that are suppose to, it will definitely happen. That will put me at almost 30yrs in this trade and i want to retire from it by the time im 50.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Not licensed plumbers. they are employees. FL doesnt require journeyman cards like other states do. It just knowing your guys abilities, their strengths and weaknesses. And i train them on what theyre lacking in when i have time to do so and meet them at jobs, or help them with a job. Ill spend a half hour or so each week at our conference table in the mornings with breakfast and go over some things i know they dont have a good grasp on, or something else i come across that was done wrong looking at estimates in the field. Its nice having a chick filet 1/2 a mile from your office.
> 
> Terry the main goal with this business is getting it to run without me. And it can to a point already. But not completely. My exit strategy is in the works as we speak and i plan to walk away from it in the next 6 years. And if a few things come through that are suppose to, it will definitely happen. That will put me at almost 30yrs in this trade and i want to retire from it by the time im 50.


That explains the crappy work I see in Florida. I mean true disasters.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That explains the crappy work I see in Florida. I mean true disasters.


Its getting worse. Ill start taking more pictures of "winners" that i come across. I see some of the comps staff at the supply counters, ordering parts they have no idea what theyre called. And the handymen companies in this town are ridiculous. Theyre everywhere. Job security. My guys know, because i preach it everytime i see something that isnt totally perfect, that they called professionals and we are professionals, and were going to do professional work. And its usually dumb sh!t, mainly pipes being perfectly level or secured properly, backfilling and raking off the grass, cleaning up after them selves. Bending exposed gas flexes for a water heater to where they are neat and tucked, not just pulled and bent around looking like dog sh!t. thats one that came up the other day when i was doing some QC and PR work on some of the recent jobs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> we run about 3 weeks out depending on who its for. i have a motel renovation down at a little coastal community just south of us we were going to try and start this week, but its going to be next week now. But i am constantly moving stuff around to keep everyone happy. its an art all on its own..


That’s an art I’m teaching my kid. I’m just residential service now, maybe a few restaurants and dentist offices and such. Probably 50/50 LL to HO. I’m glad my master is in retirement now, for unfortunate reasons. Now I can schedule emergencies the same day. People are working from home more often now, so that makes my juggling much easier. “I have a call on the way to you, can we reschedule for 2:00?“ Most are just fine with that and are just appreciative that I can make it out.

It’s great to be busy, but I’m done with too busy. Sometimes it’s nice to be a little slow, for a day or two maybe.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Are they licensed plumbers or “ techs “ ?


All of my plumbers are master class II licensed, just lost a journeyman plumber who was with me 13 years to another career. Very hard to find licensed plumbers.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> All of my plumbers are master class II licensed, just lost a journeyman plumber who was with me 13 years to another career. Very hard to find licensed plumbers.


I should move to Florida. It would be easy to take that place over by just doing average work.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

dhal22 said:


> All of my plumbers are master class II licensed, just lost a journeyman plumber who was with me 13 years to another career. Very hard to find licensed plumbers.



I second that part about hard to find licensed plumbers. And I will add this: it is just as hard or harder to find young people who actually want to go into a trade. The schools and the system of governance {or culture really} makes young people think that the HAVE to go to college in order to be successful. That is a lie.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tommy plumber said:


> I second that part about hard to find licensed plumbers. And I will add this: it is just as hard or harder to find young people who actually want to go into a trade. The schools and the system of governance {or culture really} makes young people think that the HAVE to go to college in order to be successful. That is a lie.


It probably is hard to find licensed plumbers in a state that doesn’t require people doing plumbing work to be licensed. 

That’s a problem starting at the top.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I should move to Florida. It would be easy to take that place over by just doing average work.


Work, taxes, mandates might all be nice, but I’ve been there for both winter and summer. Add in hurricanes, slab houses, lizards running all over, alligators, scorpions….. help yourself!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It probably is hard to find licensed plumbers in a state that doesn’t require people doing plumbing work to be licensed.
> 
> That’s a problem starting at the top.


i don't write the rules, just play the game the way its designed. A lot of the old shop owners around here got "grandfathered" in before their licensing system was in place. Most guys around here who take this trade seriously go ahead get their master license and open their own business. i'd say 3/4 of them are 1 man shops. If its not required theyre not going to take the time to get a Journeymens, I got mine after 8 years in thinking it would get me a raise, one year later to the month i got my masters. I didnt get my raise. There are over 40 plumbing companies in an area of about 350,000 residents in this and the surrounding counties. Last i looked there was anyways. To each their own though. There's a lot of sh!t work everywhere in this country. I think its a good thing and a good portion of any reputable companies revenue that focuses heavy on service work. Either way its work to me. I'll take it if we can get to it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Work, taxes, mandates might all be nice, but I’ve been there for both winter and summer. Add in hurricanes, slab houses, lizards running all over, alligators, scorpions….. help yourself!


Don't forget the Palmetto bugs. Giant roaches with wings. you havent lived untill you've opened your front door to one of those flying right into your face. I couldnt imagine living anywhere else, being far from the coast.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Work, taxes, mandates might all be nice, but I’ve been there for both winter and summer. Add in hurricanes, slab houses, lizards running all over, alligators, scorpions….. help yourself!


Right, I live about 20 miles from the Florida state line.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Today:
1-Kitchen faucet replacement + 2 valves -copper
2-fill valve, flapper, waterline on W/C
3-kitchen faucet replacement + 3 valves pex B
4-waltec seats, washer and Orings x2 trip lever and flapper
5-wax gasket, flange repair kit, and water line.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It probably is hard to find licensed plumbers in a state that doesn’t require people doing plumbing work to be licensed.
> 
> That’s a problem starting at the top.


Hard to find a good worker, period! I’m lucky my 13y/o is willing to unschool and learn the trade. He has other learning, of course. I don’t have high hopes of him taking over, but he’s interested, wants to do whatever we’re doing himself and pays attention to what I’m doing. But he has some flaws. Mostly, at least he knows valuable things if he chooses something else.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sold a small job today for that kitchen drain rental. Clean out, badger 5, tee auto vent…. Next week. No word from the guy who needs a heater.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Sold a small job today for that kitchen drain rental. Clean out, badger 5, tee auto vent…. Next week. No word from the guy who needs a heater.


I found some badger 5 on eBay for $80. Brand new with free shipping. 

When the order came it had Lowes on the return address.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

thats what they cost at my main supplier, plus tax though. I found some Elkay drinking fountains with bottle fill stations on amazon 39% off. have 2 of them on the way. saved about 1200.00


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> thats what they cost at my main supplier, plus tax though. I found some Elkay drinking fountains with bottle fill stations on amazon 39% off. have 2 of them on the way. saved about 1200.00


Who is your main supplier ? I’d love to buy 20 or so……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Engineering and Equipment. They’re small. They have a place in Albany Ga, Panama City, and tallahassee.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Engineering and Equipment. They’re small. They have a place in Albany Ga, Panama City, and tallahassee.


I’ll be calling them tomorrow. Panama City isn’t that far away from me sometimes when I’m out rambling.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Work, taxes, mandates might all be nice, but I’ve been there for both winter and summer. Add in hurricanes, slab houses, lizards running all over, alligators, scorpions….. help yourself!


Little gator My PM pulled out of the lake one evening goofing off.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Little gator My PM pulled out of the lake one evening goofing off.
> 
> View attachment 134190


Must be a slow day ? 

I hit two service calls early this morning. Auger a toilet at one house and replace a hose Bibb at another.

My next appointment isn’t until 11. Install a grab bar and a toilet seat.

This afternoon I have a house flip walk through and repair a toilet so we can proceed with work next week.

On the way home I have a lavatory that’s slow to drain…

Easy day, I’m ready for a 4 day weekend.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

not really ever a slow day here. i have 11 guys working in the field. i spend time in the office and out doing estimates or buying materials and dropping it off between phone calls and what not. i am leaving for orlando shortly though to go camping. may give a few of the guys friday off with pay too just as a little thank you.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> not really ever a slow day here. i have 11 guys working in the field. i spend time in the office and out doing estimates or buying materials and dropping it off between phone calls and what not. i am leaving for orlando shortly though to go camping. may give a few of the guys friday off with pay too just as a little thank you.


I guess there’s no need to do those mailers….👍. Glad you’re killing it. 🫶


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So far the phone has bee quiet today, which is what I’ve been hoping for. I need to go through my truck figure out what I need to restock. It was nice when I was working for my master. He had a fully stocked poll barn. At the end of the day we’d just restock. I don’t have room in my garage for much more than a case of bag trap, copper, pex and a case of wax rings. I keep pvc pipe under my porch.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> So far the phone has bee quiet today, which is what I’ve been hoping for. I need to go through my truck figure out what I need to restock. It was nice when I was working for my master. He had a fully stocked poll barn. At the end of the day we’d just restock. I don’t have room in my garage for much more than a case of bag trap, copper, pex and a case of wax rings. I keep pvc pipe under my porch.


sounds like that guy had a great setup, you do too, you just need a little more space.

I like to stock my truck and have a stockroom like your master did. That allows me to take advantage of bulk buying for discounts and keeps me out of the supply house and big box store.

I restock based off my previous days material list off my invoices. I itemize my material on an invoice. This keeps my truck fully stocked at most all times but not overstocked.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here are the type deals I look for on EBay.
I’ll turn that $78 into $300.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You can find some awesome deals on eBay! Amazon too.

Last year a customer bought a new lav and faucet from a box store. When I got there the faucet was 4” and the counter top was 8”. She was on a budget and went Amazon, found a 8” Moen for $67! Retail was just under $300. So I ordered one for the truck.

I don’t do a lot of plumbing anymore. At least jobs that require a master. The basic rule of thumb here is you need a license to change the plumbing system. I can repair anything as long as I don’t change it. So I don’t carry a whole lot of material. When I come across a repipe or remod, I have another master I bring in. We basically split the job 50/50.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I guess there’s no need to do those mailers….👍. Glad you’re killing it. 🫶


No I’m doing the mailers. Want to get into some of the smaller stuff. We tend to do more gas than anything outside of construction and want more basic calls. Proofs are done and look good. I’d post them but I like the anonymity. I mean some of you know who I am. More so the lurkers.unless this is one of the hidden threads?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No I’m doing the mailers. Want to get into some of the smaller stuff. We tend to do more gas than anything outside of construction and want more basic calls. Proofs are done and look good. I’d post them but I like the anonymity. I mean some of you know who I am. More so the lurkers.unless this is one of the hidden threads?


Buddy just yesterday you were posting pics of your whole family along with a government Id. 

Little to late to be shy. But no need to post your mailers, I have no reason to think you’re not being truthful. ✌


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

-Riobel shower valve rough in, shower drain, w/c and vanity install. 
Rubber shower pan/membrane 
-fill valve + water line, kitchen faucet.
-fill valve + water line
-3x R-14 copper re+re, a kitchen faucet re+re.
-hose bib


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Sweating my Balls off makin easy money for one of our regulars. And three more estimates.
> Bid a pet supply store this morning for 89k.
> View attachment 134163


Are you working for servepro loolololol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Sectionals have you handling the cable too much. Big facts
> 
> My Marco is lightweight, powerful and is in perfect condition. I had to machine brass bushings for it……I installed high dollar bearings. I can run out 225’ and cut heavy roots. 3/4” innercore cable for the win.


We use a Marco also,they will break hands


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> We use a Marco also,they will break hands


Well sure it will, all full size machines can hurt you. Infact, a hand crank machine can hurt you if you don’t use it right. All can be dangerous.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Taking care of loose ends today and last minute repairs before the Holiday starts. 

A couple of years ago when Covid hit and everything was locked down, I decided to purchase a large property and home on the river so my kids would have fun at home.

So we will probably cookout, swim, fish and take the boat down the river and out into the Gulf of Mexico. There’s a few barrier islands that I walk around at night with a light and gig flounder. Gotta watch out for the bull sharks and the stingrays though…….

fun fun !!!! 👍


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Well sure it will, all full size machines can hurt you. Infact, a hand crank machine can hurt you if you don’t use it right. All can be dangerous.


no **** Sherlock lololololol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Taking care of loose ends today and last minute repairs before the Holiday starts.
> 
> A couple of years ago when Covid hit and everything was locked down, I decided to purchase a large property and home on the river so my kids would have fun at home.
> 
> ...


Ya,sure lolololololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just picked up a couple 12v Milwaukee Pex expander kits on the way home. 

Found a deal on them…….

Good way to end the week !!!!!!!

Easy day today, basically scheduling work for next week. Everyone’s ready for the holiday !!!!!

The beach is Packed with people.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

See you guys next week……

Time to hit the water and do some fishing !!!

Hope everyone has a safe Holiday weekend !

I might pop in and post some pics !!!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I might pop in and post some pics !!!!


You really don't have to


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Are you working for servepro loolololol


This particular serve pro is adding 2 restrooms and a break room in the warehouse behind me. We are contracted through a gc for this job. How ever. They do refer us when they arrive on a scene. We have an agreement that the customer is paying us at time of service. We usually will do whatever to get the water back on. But as far as the bigger picture, demo, removal of fixtures and putting back of fixtures we won’t do.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Are you working for servepro loolololol


What if he was lolololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What if he was lolololo


If he was that means he’s not a plumbing professional but he is a plumbing professional so that’s that


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> If he was that means he’s not a plumbing professional but he is a plumbing professional so that’s that


It would mean that Serve Pro called him to do a job……so yea, he’s working for servepro. 

There’s no doubt Rockstar is a Plumber. I live a couple hundred miles from him and I’ve heard of his company before. He’s also heard of my company before….


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It would mean that Serve Pro called him to do a job……so yea, he’s working for servepro.
> 
> There’s no doubt Rockstar is a Plumber. I live a couple hundred miles from him and I’ve heard of his company before. He’s also heard of my company before….


Ok I believe you,I Was asking him if he worked for serve pro but not as a contractor or plumber,as one of their cleanup crew members just because the pic had their truck in it


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> If he was that means he’s not a plumbing professional but he is a plumbing professional so that’s that


I’m confused. I refer them if we walk into a flood and they in return refer me to make a repair and get water back on if they’re first. But I don’t do insurance work. Takes too long to get paid. The guys I deal with here at our local serve pro are pretty cool dudes. Had a real squirter last week for them. Recent plumber replaced their water heater, never mind the meter spinning when he left. Leak on hot copper manifold in wall behind it. Told the customer it was the water heater that was leaking. Ended up ruining all the laminate floors.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’m confused. I refer them if we walk into a flood and they in return refer me to make a repair and get water back on if they’re first. But I don’t do insurance work. Takes too long to get paid. The guys I deal with here at our local serve pro are pretty cool dudes. Had a real squirter last week for them. Recent plumber replaced their water heater, never mind the meter spinning when he left. Leak on hot copper manifold in wall behind it. Told the customer it was the water heater that was leaking. Ended up ruining all the laminate floors.


It’s nothing at all


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I can name you restoration companies in my area that “I’ve“ done work for that are far worse than Servpro! One company I left diddling themselves on a weekend for non payment. I felt bad for the HO, but she wasn’t going to pay. I told them the demo crew dumped a bunch of crap down the main and need to have it jetted. Plus I hadn’t been paid, over two months, and I’m not a bank. Don’t call me again. Got a check in the mail the next week. Haven’t heard from them since. Good riddance!

Heres an example of a $440k fire job they did….(insurance and upgrades)


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I was messing with cabinet guy one day when we had to drill some holes for dishwasher and Ice machine. 

I told my helper to go get the chainsaw so you can cut a couple holes……..

Dude almost had a stroke


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I got one for ya! I bought a cabinet last year. Dishwasher drain/supply. Thought it was a blank. Nope! Spice rack…
I’m still trying to figure out where to put it! Pic soon


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Had a toilet today backing up. Lav and shower runs fine.

Ran my closet auger through and didn’t hit anything. Tried to extend it out another 3’ and the tube was dented and it wouldn’t extend out.

Got my sawzall out and cut the dent out.

Extended out to 6’ total and didn’t hit anything.

Going back tomorrow to pull the toilet and clean the toilet branch. 100 degrees in the house.

I’m charging extra for how hot it is in there, unnecessarily hot. I’m adding $100. That’ll buy a new auger and a 6-pack.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Had a toilet today backing up. Lav and shower runs fine.
> 
> Ran my closet auger through and didn’t hit anything. Tried to extend it out another 3’ and the tube was dented and it wouldn’t extend out.
> 
> ...


Get the Milwaukee M12! Worth it!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Get the Milwaukee M12! Worth it!


Im not so sure about the m12 drain cleaning tool. Can it really have enough torque for anything besides toilet paper or tampons? you must have it, what do you think of it? How about one of those air plungers? I just feel like if a regular plunger cant do it, its a waste of effort.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im not so sure about the m12 drain cleaning tool. Can it really have enough torque for anything besides toilet paper or tampons? you must have it, what do you think of it? How about one of those air plungers? I just feel like if a regular plunger cant do it, its a waste of effort.


I haven’t come across a real solid object yet, but I will say that it’s amazingly fast compared to a regular auger. I like the General with the drophead, but haven’t used it since I bought the Milwaukee. Still on the truck as a backup though. I should probably oil it now that I think of it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just looked it up. I paid $150 for it a battery and charger. Not that I needed another stupid charger! One use and it paid for itself. Although, I don’t have employees to worry about…..

I’d get the urinal attachment, but knock on wood, I don’t have a need for one.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I think I’ll stick with my general auger ( a new one) but I’d like to try out the Milwaukee.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I think I’ll stick with my general auger ( a new one) but I’d like to try out the Milwaukee.


My kid is known to plug the toilet. I have a k3 next to it for him to use. This trap is a pain to auger. When I got the m12 it zipped right through with no effort.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> My kid is known to plug the toilet. I have a k3 next to it for him to use. This trap is a pain to auger. When I got the m12 it zipped right through with no effort.


I’ve been known to get rough with an auger. I’m not sure that $150 one will hold up and I can get a general for half that. 

I often break things with my auger, pens, combs, toys, things like that. I’m not sure that Milwaukeecould handle that abuse.

I had a Ridgid auger for a whole day before I threw it in the garbage. Cable was too slinky. It would go through a trap like nobody’s business if there was nothing in the toilet 🤣


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I can name you restoration companies in my area that “I’ve“ done work for that are far worse than Servpro! One company I left diddling themselves on a weekend for non payment. I felt bad for the HO, but she wasn’t going to pay. I told them the demo crew dumped a bunch of crap down the main and need to have it jetted. Plus I hadn’t been paid, over two months, and I’m not a bank. Don’t call me again. Got a check in the mail the next week. Haven’t heard from them since. Good riddance!
> 
> Heres an example of a $440k fire job they did….(insurance and upgrades)
> 
> View attachment 134309


That looks like somebody rared back and threw that crap in there,should be prosecuted lololol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Had a toilet today backing up. Lav and shower runs fine.
> 
> Ran my closet auger through and didn’t hit anything. Tried to extend it out another 3’ and the tube was dented and it wouldn’t extend out.
> 
> ...


See now If you were driving master marks box truck supply house you would have had everything to reset toilet,auger out drain,and be back on road by 11am,he's smarter than we give him credit for lolololol


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> See now If you were driving master marks box truck supply house you would have had everything to reset toilet,auger out drain,and be back on road by 11am,he's smarter than we give him credit for lolololol


I had everything to complete the job but time. I don’t work past 5 unless it’s a real special occasion. ✌

I might could’ve unloaded my drain machine and took care of it quick but maybe not and still have to go back tomorrow.

So I shut it down and left.

that’s what I’m saying, I can carry the world but what’s the point ? I don’t have time in one day to do all that unexpected work.

A water heater install takes a few hours, I don’t have a few hours idle in a day. I’m busy….
That’s scheduled work for me, rarely “ ok I’ll be right there “


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I had everything to complete the job but time. I don’t work past 5 unless it’s a real special occasion. ✌
> 
> I might could’ve unloaded my drain machine and took care of it quick but maybe not and still have to go back tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Understand


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Went back to the toilet branch that’s backed up.

Pulled the toilet, replaced the flange it was cracked, and rebuilt the tank. Crane Drexel.

Ran my 3” blade and pulled back that wire that toilet deodorant hangs on the side of the toilet bowl and a wad of baby Wipes. Ran back through again and pulled more wipes out.

Went through again and came back clean.

Reset the toilet. Flushed it 20 times as I cleaned up. 

3 hrs today
1hr yesterday


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Had a toilet today backing up. Lav and shower runs fine.
> 
> Ran my closet auger through and didn’t hit anything. Tried to extend it out another 3’ and the tube was dented and it wouldn’t extend out.
> 
> ...


Had a call like that last week. Pulled the toilet, ran the camera, sure enough 10' away there was water. Why weren't the sinks & shower backing up? Snaked it and ran camera, saw one 1-1/2" branch going up th wall the sinks were on, line cracked at foundation and roots growing in, cut them out. Ran the sinks/shower with camera in there and no water, wtf? 

Homeowner had pics from septic install 30years ago. Though the pics only showed one line we decided they must have run another drain line ~80' to an exsisting drywell after the pics were taken.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I did a job today. First job I’ve done in about 3 weeks. Installed 200 ft of 1” bell end for a water main. Tied into well, tied into modular home. Teed off water inlet and pulled a 1/2” pex line across just inside the crawl space and added a silcock. No skirting, totally open space. Then connected his kitchen sink drain to the main line that his “other” plumber never came back to finish. Says he disappeared. But he paid me when I was finished. Material was delivered and waiting on site when I arrived. 3.5 hours and 4 figure profit after materials. A crew would have taken at least 6 hrs on it. Electrician had Trench dug for me. And he backfilled it. Easy. Money.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Went back to the toilet branch that’s backed up.
> 
> Pulled the toilet, replaced the flange it was cracked, and rebuilt the tank. Crane Drexel.
> 
> ...


What was total bill for that call


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Went back to the toilet branch that’s backed up.
> 
> Pulled the toilet, replaced the flange it was cracked, and rebuilt the tank. Crane Drexel.
> 
> ...


I like to run water while I’m cabling a drain cleans nasty snake off coming out


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> I like to run water while I’m cabling a drain cleans nasty snake off coming out


I had a water supply in the pipe at the flange.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Today:
1- fill valve and water line on a w/c.
2- open wall on 1st floor, cut out 18’ of 4” cast iron stack, from unfinished basement to ceiling of 1st floor. cut out 2x 1/2” abandoned galvanized water lines. Replace the stack with 4” ABS using 1-Y (kitchen) and add a C/O at the base of the stack.
(A scrapper just happened to be on the street, he gladly came in and carried out all the old cast iron and galvanized pipe.)
3- re&re moen kitchen faucet.
4-fill valve and water line on a w/c.
Time: 6 hrs, had my apprentice with me- I left home at 9:30am and I was home by 4:30pm


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Heater swap out, kitchen tubular leak and two main lines.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Heater swap out, kitchen tubular leak and two main lines.


What drain machine do you run ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I had a water supply in the pipe at the flange.


I figured you did,I usua use the stop for the toilet with a longer 3/8" hose to stick in closet arm


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Today I got a final inspection on a new house,finished up some odd-n-ends on it and was done by 11:30


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What drain machine do you run ?


I use the ridged k-39 drill gun for small drains,K-3800 for most all else,Marco LT90 with 3/4" cable for sewers and roots


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> I use the ridged k-39 drill gun for small drains,K-3800 for most all else,Marco LT90 with 3/4" cable for sewers and roots


Where you getting your Marco parts? Fabricating yourself ? I’m on my last two Marco factory cables, what cable are you running ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> I figured you did,I usua use the stop for the toilet with a longer 3/8" hose to stick in closet arm


Yep that’s what I use


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Where you getting your Marco parts? Fabricating yourself ? I’m on my last two Marco factory cables, what cable are you running ?


Only place that makes cables for Marco is Allen j Coleman in Chicago,ask for Marvin and he will take care of you,Marco cables are wound different than other cables,I ordered a 75ft 3/4” cable few months back and got it in 3days


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Only place that makes cables for Marco is Allen j Coleman in Chicago,ask for Marvin and he will take care of you,Marco cables are wound different than other cables,I ordered a 75ft 3/4” cable few months back and got it in 3days


Yeah I know all about Marvin and Marco cables last time I called He said they had nothing for Marco.

you can use regular cable just run the machine motor the opposite way.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yeah I know all about Marvin and Marco cables last time I called He said they had nothing for Marco.
> 
> you can use regular cable just run the machine motor the opposite way.


Yes but it seems like it doesn’t build up the torque like it should but it could just be me

how long has it been since you called Marvin???


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Yes but it seems like it doesn’t build up the torque like it should but it could just be me
> 
> how long has it been since you called Marvin???


Is been a while since I’ve called.

That bronze bushing wore out on mine and I had to guess at it’s original dimensions. Works great now 👍


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What drain machine do you run ?


Usually the 300 for a main. If it’s 6” or the 300 isn’t strong enough, the k1500. I have used the 100 once. Upstairs apartments were schedule 30 and there was a nice office below. Some nasty build up in the line, like a urinal drain.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Is been a while since I’ve called.
> 
> That bronze bushing wore out on mine and I had to guess at it’s original dimensions. Works great now 👍


Who made it for ya??


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Who made it for ya??


I did on a milling machine


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Jesus Christ we are slammed. I could put 2 more trucks on the road the past year. I need help!!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I did on a milling machine


Dang Terry you a millwright also???? SWEETTTTTT


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Dang Terry you a millwright also???? SWEETTTTTT


No, but my gunsmith let me use his mill. He cerakoated a Lilja 556 match barrel for me and I was telling him about my problem so he offered to let me use his mill. If the torque tube or the cable reel goes bad, I’m screwed.

I have the PF-80 without the powerfeed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Kid felt like crap after work yesterday. About 1° above normal. Gave him DayQuil then nitequil. Was worse this morning and I wasn’t feeling quite right. So I moved today’s jobs to next week. Just took temps of the three of us he’s at 101.3, I’m at 99.7 and mom’s at 98.7. So I rescheduled tomorrow’s jobs too. Thankfully no emergencies.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No, but my gunsmith let me use his mill. He cerakoated a Lilja 556 match barrel for me and I was telling him about my problem so he offered to let me use his mill. If the torque tube or the cable reel goes bad, I’m screwed.
> 
> I have the PF-80 without the powerfeed.


That’s a good machine I like it better than the LT90


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Kid felt like crap after work yesterday. About 1° above normal. Gave him DayQuil then nitequil. Was worse this morning and I wasn’t feeling quite right. So I moved today’s jobs to next week. Just took temps of the three of us he’s at 101.3, I’m at 99.7 and mom’s at 98.7. So I rescheduled tomorrow’s jobs too. Thankfully no emergencies.


Well, SOB! I got out of bed over an hour ago so my wife could sleep without me clinging to her then throwing the blankets off. Took my temp, 99.9. After dinner I was down to 99. Sitting on the couch I thought, WTF, I have 8 tests that we paid for with our tax dollars. Says wait 20-25 minutes, both lines showed within 30 seconds. Going to test the two of them in the morning. Possibly call some customers tomorrow depending on results. Home tests are only 65% accurate from what I hear.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hot/cold, normal fever, no loss of taste/smell. Sinus drainage, which is usual for me. That’s it, really. Headache, very mild for me, wife and kid worse. Kid and wife complain about tight back/shoulder muscles, but I can’t tell from usual. Hot/cold spells last night.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Well, SOB! I got out of bed over an hour ago so my wife could sleep without me clinging to her then throwing the blankets off. Took my temp, 99.9. After dinner I was down to 99. Sitting on the couch I thought, WTF, I have 8 tests that we paid for with our tax dollars. Says wait 20-25 minutes, both lines showed within 30 seconds. Going to test the two of them in the morning. Possibly call some customers tomorrow depending on results. Home tests are only 65% accurate from what I hear.
> 
> View attachment 134455


I wouldn’t call anyone……

I wish you and your family a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Deal of the day for @ROCKSTARPLUMBER 









25 Pack Sioux Chief 642XG3 ¾" F1807 × ¾" F1807 Power Pex Brass Elbow | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 25 Pack Sioux Chief 642XG3 ¾" F1807 × ¾" F1807 Power Pex Brass Elbow at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Well, SOB! I got out of bed over an hour ago so my wife could sleep without me clinging to her then throwing the blankets off. Took my temp, 99.9. After dinner I was down to 99. Sitting on the couch I thought, WTF, I have 8 tests that we paid for with our tax dollars. Says wait 20-25 minutes, both lines showed within 30 seconds. Going to test the two of them in the morning. Possibly call some customers tomorrow depending on results. Home tests are only 65% accurate from what I hear.
> 
> View attachment 134455


Yall have covid,it's the only thing going around


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I wouldn’t call anyone……
> 
> I wish you and your family a quick and complete recovery.


Certain people I have no choice. I had to reschedule all my jobs, which is the downside of referral work. One customer I dealt with on Wednesday is in the food industry and is the father of my club’s president. Our meeting is next Tuesday.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

money money money. College kids. 🙄


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Where you getting your Marco parts? Fabricating yourself ? I’m on my last two Marco factory cables, what cable are you running ?


What size motor is on your machine??? 1/2hp or 1/3hp???


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> What size motor is on your machine??? 1/2hp or 1/3hp???


1/2


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice when they make a path for you.😳


















I belive its 3/4.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’d have to move more stuff. I would fail that flex on the relief line. You don’t leave it like that to you ponyboi ? 🤡


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’d have to move more stuff. I would fail that flex on the relief line. You don’t leave it like that to you ponyboi ? 🤡


I’m sure they did. I dropped of the water heater and parts and bounced.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> 1/2


That the only thing I hate about my Marco LT90 it came with the 1/3 hp and you can tell it after 75ft


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> That the only thing I hate about my Marco LT90 it came with the 1/3 hp and you can tell it after 75ft


Get a 1/2 hp motor and put on it


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

im done for today. early to the weekend.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Get a 1/2 hp motor and put on it


Where you get that kind of motor


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Where you get that kind of motor


I don’t know, mines never went out but my father use to take his to a electric motor shop and they would rebuild it or replace it.
Get the model number of motor on mine then cross reference it to a new one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I don’t know, mines never went out but my father use to take his to a electric motor shop and they would rebuild it or replace it.
> Get the model number of motor on mine then cross reference it to a new one.


ao smith makes a good motor. i think the newer generals do not have the ao smith motor anymore. i bought 2 K60s over the years past and they are garbage. after the 4th motor went out i threw them away.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I put air up tires on my Marco. I replaced the axle to a longer one to accomplish this.
Bought a hardened steel rod and some bronze bushings to fit between the rod and the machine frame.

Cut rod to fit then thread the ends to accept nylon lock nut.

Used one of the old wheels at the top loading wheel on my machine. Its about 8” in diameter.

I rebuilt it from an old machine about 5 yrs ago. Stripped it down to nothing and replaced everything I could find for it and made a few parts and modifications that I couldn’t find. I left the motor because it was working prefect. I replaced the air switch and power cord.

I had the frame stripped and painted at a car paint place.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ao smith makes a good motor. i think the newer generals do not have the ao smith motor anymore. i bought 2 K60s over the years past and they are garbage. after the 4th motor went out i threw them away.


I know an idiot named Rick that uses K-60


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> Where you get that kind of motor


Just use the NEMA frame size to get a compatible one. And you call yourself "Sparky".......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Double check the shaft size and key size/shape.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If he writes the model number down they will be able to cross reference with another motor


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Just use the NEMA frame size to get a compatible one. And you call yourself "Sparky".......


What the heck is “NEMA”


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Double check the shaft size and key size/shape.


He said shaft lololololo but seriously how would I measure the shaft????


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If he writes the model number down they will be able to cross reference with another motor


But I don’t want the same motor I want a bigger hp motor one that will kink the crap outta my cables lololololo


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sparky said:


> He said shaft lololololo but seriously how would I measure the shaft????


Micrometer is best.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> But I don’t want the same motor I want a bigger hp motor one that will kink the crap outta my cables lololololo


Yea, write the model number that’s on my machine. From my motor they should be able to give you a replacement, my motors old.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yea, write the model number that’s on my machine. From my motor they should be able to give you a replacement, my motors old.


Send me that model number please


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> 1/2


I can't see it in this pic,it got cut off


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Terry, Pex A is also known as Cold Expansion pex? I recently found out there was such a thing as CE pex, supplier sent a valve with barbed fittings i had never seen before. A moen Mcore valve. So i called and ask wth is this and she gave me the model number with CE on the end. I said honey, we dont use that in the south. can i get a regular pex one please. I dont know what the difference is but it looks like the ID is a little larger than regular pex. Do normal crimpers work or is it a different set of jaws for that stuff?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Terry, Pex A is also known as Cold Expansion pex? I recently found out there was such a thing as CE pex, supplier sent a valve with barbed fittings i had never seen before. A moen Mcore valve. So i called and ask wth is this and she gave me the model number with CE on the end. I said honey, we dont use that in the south. can i get a regular pex one please. I dont know what the difference is but it looks like the ID is a little larger than regular pex. Do normal crimpers work or is it a different set of jaws for that stuff?












Check out this video, it’s Pex A vs. Pex B


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> I can't see it in this pic,it got cut off


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pex A can be cold expanded or crimped

Pex B can only be crimped.

Same crimper works on A or B 

To expand pex A you have to have an expansion tool.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> What the heck is “NEMA”


National Electrical Manufacturers Association






NEMA


Home




www.nema.org







https://www.baldor.com/Shared/pdf/nema_chart_04.pdf


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

wait, you can expand it, not have to crimp it? Hell nah would i ever. It aint irrigation.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 134526


@sparky 

The FR 56 on that data tag is the NEMA frame size. You can get different HP ratings in a same size frame motor.

You can check the shaft size against a piece of copper. It is likely 1/2" and thus will be an 1/8" smaller than the OD of 1/2" copper. The keyway will be the same whether the shaft is 1/2" or 5/8" and I'd bet it's the same keyway size as your current motor.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

@sparky 

If you need any measurements or anything like that off my set up I’ll be happy to take measurements. I’m not sure if our machines use all the same parts as you know they’re different models.

I bought bearing from McMaster Carr and I got my tires from harbor freight.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> wait, you can expand it, not have to crimp it? Hell nah would i ever. It aint irrigation.


Ok


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Pex A! That’s the unusable stuff I buy from menards when I don’t pay attention!


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

OpenSights said:


> Pex A! That’s the unusable stuff I buy from menards when I don’t pay attention!


Pex A is IMO is the best.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> @sparky
> 
> The FR 56 on that data tag is the NEMA frame size. You can get different HP ratings in a same size frame motor.
> 
> You can check the shaft size against a piece of copper. It is likely 1/2" and thus will be an 1/8" smaller than the OD of 1/2" copper. The keyway will be the same whether the shaft is 1/2" or 5/8" and I'd bet it's the same keyway size as your current motor.


Ok,thanks so much,highly appreciated to all


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Pex A! That’s the unusable stuff I buy from menards when I don’t pay attention!


Pex A def cost more vs Pex B, (materials/tools) but I find Pex A is better and faster for the install.
Pex A is rated for highrise/condo work(off the riser) so in a big city that’s a bonus.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Logtec said:


> Pex A def cost more vs Pex B, (materials/tools) but I find Pex A is better and faster for the install.
> Pex A is rated for highrise/condo work(off the riser) so in a big city that’s a bonus.


I never knew there was such a thing as different pex like this,I’ve never seen it in my area that I’m aware of


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I really liked Reheau Everloc! But the stuff was so expensive and took almost the same amount of time as sweating. About 10 years ago a 3/4 tee, with sleeves cost almost $13.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Helping the guys in the attic this afternoon. By their truck. In the shade. Gas line installs. Wish we had basements here. Attics in florida are brutal.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Got up by 7am, took a test, positive, Monday barrage of calls started as usual at 8am. Referred them out. 10:30 had to rush a puke bucket to the wife. Placed a curbside order to the grocery store. Took a two hour nap. Woke up to find the order didn’t go through. And back to the phones again.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a guy that has built a large chicken coop, not sure of how big but I believe it’s 16x16 and it’s elevated with a plywood floor. Then he put cement board down.
He plans to put tile down.

He’s not using a liner.

So he wanted me to find some drains for him to tile up to then he says he’s going to fill in with epoxy grout.

So I found these 3” floor sinks that have a 3/4” lip. and a flange that can sit on the plywood.
He’s not sloping the floor.

I know it’s a crappy way to do this but that’s how they want it done. It’s for his wife and he doesn’t care if it’s right he says……🤣🤡

So I bought these drains…..

The entire floor of this thing will only be 2” thick. It’s on posts 24” off the ground.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Get the sioux chief ones. The top is a smaller square than the lip and you can install from the bottom and have just the grate flush with the floor.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Get the sioux chief ones. The top is a smaller square than the lip and you can install from the bottom and have just the grate flush with the floor.


Too late they’ll be here tomorrow via Amazon for $75 each including the grate. The dude approved it and he wants it done. They will be installing from the top, the cement board is down but no tile yet.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

A month and a half ago I installed a dozen of those exact floor sinks, 4 in a fresh slab and 8 above ground. 
There are so many better ways to do floor drains than these… a shower strainer probably would’ve been cheaper and better suited for what you described even without a liner.
Gotta do what you gotta to keep the customer happy tho


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> A month and a half ago I installed a dozen of those exact floor sinks, 4 in a fresh slab and 8 above ground.
> There are so many better ways to do floor drains than these… a shower strainer probably would’ve been cheaper and better suited for what you described even without a liner.
> Gotta do what you gotta to keep the customer happy tho


Why would a shower drain be better ? The surface area of the drain cover would be too small.

I posted floor sinks. The drain grid is 9” x 9” with a 3” pvc outlet and a flange that’s equal to the floor thickness.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Small mindedness I guess. I’ve only come across them used in what I assumed was their intended purpose, to act as an indirect drain for bar and kitchen fixtures. Given my limited experience I would’ve preferred a trough drain or floor drain as they were designed for the purpose of draining an area of water.
I can see how they would be effective for sure, just thought it was an odd use given both better suited (floor drain) and cheaper (shower drain) options. I am interested in the idea which is why I commented.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Small mindedness I guess. I’ve only come across them used in what I assumed was their intended purpose, to act as an indirect drain for bar and kitchen fixtures. Given my limited experience I would’ve preferred a trough drain or floor drain as they were designed for the purpose of draining an area of water.
> I can see how they would be effective for sure, just thought it was an odd use given both better suited (floor drain) and cheaper (shower drain) options. I am interested in the idea which is why I commented.


Honestly the guys idea is stupid. A flat deck with two drains, the water probably will run off the sides or the plywood is going to rot out from staying wet. They should’ve poured a concrete slab and installed a trough drain or trench drain. Put some hose bibbs and a small tankless to wash things down with.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

we use the plastic floor sinks alot. most owners could give 2 sh!ts if they're cast iron or not. 400.00 floor sink or a 100.00 floor sink? nothing wrong with them. they all sit under kitchen equipment for in direct waste.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

1- finish work- in a high end home
(I the rough-in about 3 weeks ago)

Powder room:
-R19 for toilet, Install “stupid Toto floor adaptor”- drilled into porcelain floor tile, and set toilet.
- vanity Clicker PO(in brass) abs trap/drain, and trim for wall mount faucet (in brass).

kitchen:
-Pex valves:
2 valves for hot (sink/DW),
3 valves cold (sink, fridge, filtered).
-install main faucet, filtered water faucet, Insinkerator, pipe in trap/drain for double sink, + DW in ABS



















next service calls;
2-replace: fill valve and water line on a clients toilet.
3-remove 2 toilets, so the floors can be retiled in a rental home with 2 units.
4-replace a fill valve and water line in a condo.
5- quote a job
6- quote a job
Left home at 9:30am home by 5pm 7.5hr day.
Another hour of paper work done by 6pm.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This Powder Room is soooo Hagard!
but The client claims to be an “interior designer” so she knows best. 
The stone guy messed this wall up big time.
I just smile and wave…


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> This Powder Room is soooo Hagard!
> but The client claims to be an “interior designer” so she knows best.
> The stone guy messed this wall up big time.
> I just smile and wave…
> ...


What’s that by the toilet ? HVAC vent ?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What’s that by the toilet ? HVAC vent ?


The dark rectangle to the right of the w/c?-
It’s Heating and A/C vent, so yes HVAC.

We have these in every room in our homes in Ontario, for HVAC. 99% of homes/buildings in Ontario have basements where most of the HVAC is located. In Toronto our summers hit a high of about 30+ degs (not counting for humidity), and our winters hit a low of 0 to -10 to an extreme of -25 or lower.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> The dark rectangle to the right of the w/c?-
> It’s Heating and A/C vent, so yes HVAC.
> 
> We have these in every room in our homes in Ontario, for HVAC. 99% of homes/buildings in Ontario have basements where most of the HVAC is located. In Toronto our summers hit a high of about 30+ degs (not counting for humidity), and our winters hit a low of 0 to -10 to an extreme of -25 or lower.


That duct would not fly here unless grandfathered. You cannot have hvac in the floor of a bathroom or kitchen. Theory is, let’s say the toilet backs up, overflows and sewage enters the system. Now every time the furnace or a/c kicks on your breathing it. I’m not hvac, just know from many bathroom remodels.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Located an old pvc water line and capped it to verify it would hold pressure. It did…
It was damaged by a tractor about 3 yrs ago and turned off.

I then trenched with a shovel along side a warehouse in the roof drip zone where the ground is soft for about 50’. I have 50 more feet to trench then mount a hose Bibb.

At a residence I repaired a toilet and a Delta faucet. 

This Pm I’m going to hook up a temporary sewer to a construction camper trailer.

Pushing 90 degrees today with some humidity so I’m not pushing it. It’s been a long hot summer………I’m tired.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Mark, 
The water heater you installed in the basement leaked a million gallons while I was on vacation. 








Over 1 million gallons of water flooded Merchants Plaza Building basement


UPDATE (2:10 p.m.): MFRD said contractors estimated over one million gallons of water flooded the basement. Officials are still pumping water out and they have allowed people back into the building…



www.wkrg.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Located an old pvc water line and capped it to verify it would hold pressure. It did…
> It was damaged by a tractor about 3 yrs ago and turned off.
> 
> I then trenched with a shovel along side a warehouse in the roof drip zone where the ground is soft for about 50’. I have 50 more feet to trench then mount a hose Bibb.
> ...



Me too brother. Looks like we may have a windy circle storm heading our way soon. Been a while since we had a good one with Micheal. That guy did some serious damage around these parts.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Well, SOB! I got out of bed over an hour ago so my wife could sleep without me clinging to her then throwing the blankets off. Took my temp, 99.9. After dinner I was down to 99. Sitting on the couch I thought, WTF, I have 8 tests that we paid for with our tax dollars. Says wait 20-25 minutes, both lines showed within 30 seconds. Going to test the two of them in the morning. Possibly call some customers tomorrow depending on results. Home tests are only 65% accurate from what I hear.
> 
> View attachment 134455


Get well soon.....I had covid 19 last Septemer {2021}. I felt lousy. 

I hope that you guys have a mild case.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Today I have a lady that needs 3 toilets rebuilt at my first service call.

After that I’ll be finishing up trenching a 3/4” pex waterline for a hose bibb and backfilling at a commercial building in the city.

Time to get that money 🤡.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Man i wish i could upload a voicemail left on my phone around 7:30 this morning. old itallian couple, and they aint from around here. But she didn't hang the phone up after here message to us. And her husband does not like it here. I mean like mafia sounding old dude. he said the F word alot. It was classic. it was even better letting them know we couldnt help them today. were booked through next thursday.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Man i wish i could upload a voicemail left on my phone around 7:30 this morning. old itallian couple, and they aint from around here. But she didn't hang the phone up after here message to us. And her husband does not like it here. I mean like mafia sounding old dude. he said the F word alot. It was classic. it was even better letting them know we couldnt help them today. were booked through next thursday.


Get an aux cord and hook your phones headphone jack to the mic jack on your pc. Keep your volume at a 1/4. Use a media program like VLC to record it as if you were using a microphone with your pc.

Start recording, call your voicemail, let it play, then stop recording. Most media player programs will also do simple file snips.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Waiting on the dentist with our 6yr old right now. They have to put her under to work on her teeth. I hate they have to do that to her.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Waiting on the dentist with our 6yr old right now. They have to put her under to work on her teeth. I hate they have to do that to her.


Hope all goes good,and it will


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Waiting on the dentist with our 6yr old right now. They have to put her under to work on her teeth. I hate they have to do that to her.


That’s sh1tty, was daughter was like that after her first dentist app around that age. The dentist was an aggressive a$$hole


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Waiting on the dentist with our 6yr old right now. They have to put her under to work on her teeth. I hate they have to do that to her.





Logtec said:


> That’s sh1tty, was daughter was like that after her first dentist app around that age. The dentist was an aggressive a$$hole


sometimes you don’t know how bad a dentist is until you’ve experienced a true master of Dentistry that cares about his patients comfort and over all health. 

Do you know why a lot of people have tooth sensitivity for months after a filling ?

Because the dentist ran his drill too fast and that heats up the tooth and that makes the nerve very sensitive. The dentist should drill slow and cool his instrument regularly.

Time is money and they usually have patients lined up and go from one to another. Just like a service plumber.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It went pretty well. She was a rag doll on the way home. Poor little thing. Got back home from work a few hours later and she was back to bouncing off the walls, not much pain.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It went pretty well. She was a rag doll on the way home. Poor little thing. Got back home from work a few hours later and she was back to bouncing off the walls, not much pain.


One of my children has had surgery to remove his adenoids and tonsils. Very smart lady surgeon who takes every precaution you can think of. The day of surgery I made it a point to get face to face with both the surgeon and the anesthesiologist and havong a conversation. 

I wanted to make sure the two people that’s going to be keeping m child alive isn’t a doped out idiot. I would’ve called it off real quick.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

[QUOTE="TerryTotoSucks, post: 

I wanted to make sure the two people that’s going to be keeping m child alive isn’t a doped out idiot. I would’ve called it off real quick.
[/QUOTE]
Like most plumbers lololo


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a letter from the IRS today.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I got a letter from the IRS today.


I installed a temporary water device today.

I was crimping 3/4” and 1/2” pex. I kept thinking of you switching jaws to crimp the various size fittings.

I was impressed by the crimp speed in your video demonstration. It was faster than I thought it would be. If it goes viral I want you to mention my name in the description. 🫶

Always remember our Motto Rockstar…….
“ Lions are not concerned with the opinions of sheep “


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I installed a temporary water device today.
> 
> I was crimping 3/4” and 1/2” pex. I kept thinking of you switching jaws to crimp the various size fittings.
> 
> ...



it takes like a mili second to change the jaws, quick release pin. just have the other one laying in your packout fitting box ready to go.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> it takes like a mili second to change the jaws, quick release pin. just have the other one laying in your packout fitting box ready to go.


I was under an temp office trailer……

I guess you drag the box under there with you or put the extra jaws in your carry under box

Make another video of you crimping 1 x 3/4 x 1/2 T’s 🤣🤡. 🫶 just playing with you bruh 😎

I’m going to try to get your package sent off today.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I was under an temp office trailer……
> 
> I guess you drag the box under there with you or put the extra jaws in your carry under box
> 
> ...


good. cause i ran out of teflon yesterday and that was the first thing i thought of. I ordered another pex gun this morning. we liked it so much were sorta fighting over it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

how you like that transit?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> how you like that transit?


Love it. Big, fast and everything dry under one roof ✌

350, high top, extended, twin turbo. Handles like a go-cart.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Heat exchanger replacement. 2yr old unit leaking at factory braze. Located in an attic. I’d love to get my hands on the “plumber” who installed this bullish!t. Cpvc in the attic insualted like sh!t. And let’s run a line right in front of the fckin unit while we’re at it. Oh, and that’s great spot for that Union on that gas feed. Fckin useless. Put the Union after the valve boys. Jesus. Would have been Nice to pull this unit off the wall but not with that water piping job. I wasn’t touching it. I know the company, bunch of wannabes. But she’s good as new. Easy money.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I would’ve passed on the entire job or repiped the water in the area with pex.

But If I wasn’t the original installer I would’ve passed most likely. If I was the original installer the piping would’ve been to my liking.

Same with sewer grinders. If I didn’t install it then I’m really not interested. They’re usually not installed to my standards.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I got a letter from the IRS today.


What was that all about???


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 134852


What a mess


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> What a mess


In a way it is. In a way it’s not. It’s totally modular plug and play. There’s nothing on them that can’t be repaired or replaced. Once you work on a few it all makes sense.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> In a way it is. In a way it’s not. It’s totally modular plug and play. There’s nothing on them that can’t be repaired or replaced. Once you work on a few it all makes sense.





TerryTotoSucks said:


> In a way it is. In a way it’s not. It’s totally modular plug and play. There’s nothing on them that can’t be repaired or replaced. Once you work on a few it all makes sense.





sparky said:


> What was that all about???


Maybe he meant the over insallation being a mess, which it was. The client is close to our office. Our office is right in the middle of the biggest, wealthiest, suburbanist part of town. It is MY area, and we will assert dominance over all the competitors. Whenever i meet a new client in the neighborhoods, one of my first questions is "who used to be your plumber" because they will be calling us forever when were done. 

Sparky, Apparently i overpaid 2019s taxes by $438.00, better late than never i guess.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

First stop, disconnect this fcked up sh!t from a pool heater that’s getting replaced. It amazes me the amount of unpermitted work that goes on in this town. Don’t get me wrong, we don’t always permit everything either but our sh!t meets code. Running new line tomorrow after new pool heater is set. Zoom in and check out the flared 90 vent limiter on the regulator. 😳


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

2nd stop was a broke 3:4 pvc line at the copper transition going into the slab, only 12” deep 😁, third stop was A GD glacier bay shower valve that I have to find a cartridge for at the fckin depot. Terrific. Last stop was a new 50gal elec in the garage, replaced two toilets with Kohler ADA pressure assist, and rebuild a GD valley single lever cartridge. 7:30 to 3:45, not a bad day. Everything was within 3 miles of my office. Back of the truck after second trip from the toielt and water heater call. My lil f1fitty putting in work this week. My main tech has been out all week and I had to cover his slack. I’m not used to working like this anymore.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I should move to Tallahassee, enroll my kids in Maclay and take that city over repair wise


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I should move to Tallahassee, enroll my kids in Maclay and take that city over repair wise


you couldnt get to it all. i turned down at least 5 today that didnt want to wait untill next week. but youd stay fckin busy. you dont want to send your kids to mcclay. once those people find out youre a plumber youre instantly "Less than" to them. I dont send my kids there.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you couldnt get to it all. i turned down at least 5 today that didnt want to wait untill next week. but youd stay fckin busy. you dont want to send your kids to mcclay. once those people find out youre a plumber youre instantly "Less than" to them. I dont send my kids there.


You have to make financial contributions to the school to have influence. So if you pay 14k tuition then you need to make a 20k plus payment each year. Then you’d have 6k in influence.

Or my kids could get a sports scholarship to go free then I still make a 20k per child payment. I could get the headmasters wife’s personal cell phone number for that much…….


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m just joking now but about 5 years ago We talked about moving to Tallahassee. I was going to call you and see if you would hire me as a sub contractor.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m just joking now but about 5 years ago We talked about moving to Tallahassee. I was going to call you and see if you would hire me as a sub contractor.


chum own down.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Maybe he meant the over insallation being a mess, which it was. The client is close to our office. Our office is right in the middle of the biggest, wealthiest, suburbanist part of town. It is MY area, and we will assert dominance over all the competitors. Whenever i meet a new client in the neighborhoods, one of my first questions is "who used to be your plumber" because they will be calling us forever when were done.
> 
> Sparky, Apparently i overpaid 2019s taxes by $438.00, better late than never i guess.


Cool,at least it wasn't an audit,have you ever been audited???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Cool,at least it wasn't an audit,have you ever been audited???



hell no. and it should be a crime what i had to pay in taxes last year. no one man should ever owe their government that much money. For that much money i should have 2 marines posted on each side of my driveway 24/7 and a warthog in a hanger at the airport on standby.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> hell no. and it should be a crime what i had to pay in taxes last year. no one man should ever owe their government that much money. For that much money i should have 2 marines posted on each side of my driveway 24/7 and a warthog in a hanger at the airport on standby.


Which is often why I say “ it’s not how much you earn it’s how much you get to keep that matters “


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just picked up a repipe for an old school teacher of mine.

The job is 1 hr away from me without traffic. 2hr round trip on a good day.

I’m not thrilled about that because I can’t repipe it in one trip.

Time to attic crawl……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We work all over the place. Multiple jobs an hour away. It’ll be alright. 😁


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We work all over the place. Multiple jobs an hour away. It’ll be alright. 😁


I usually don’t go more than 15 miles from base camp.
I haven’t been out after dark in a couple years. 

It’s just a 2 bath slab house. Looks like it doesn’t have much attic though. I hate that.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Just hit an emergency job. Toilet tank broke and the stop valve didn’t work. Old lady…..

I went and replaced the stop valve and scheduled her for a toilet replacement next week.

Life is good 👍


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Sold a new 50 gallon natural gas for Monday morning, and a LP gas exterior rinnai for Monday too.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Sold a new 50 gallon natural gas for Monday morning, and a LP gas exterior rinnai for Monday too.


Better hit the road running in the morning before they start price shopping you. You probably the only guy that answered the phone this weekend.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The new Rinnais are sexy AF.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Pinch a Penny Pools here can suck a dck. installed new gas line friday for new pool heater. wouldnt fire. Regulator set for 8" wc after the 2lb line. Fckin thing wouldnt fire. Throws a code "ignition steps failure" POS Jandy pool heater. ANyways, get the installer boys number from the homeowner and call him and tell him he needs to come check his sh!t. I get a text yesterday afternoon from the kid showing a picture of his monometer reading 3.75. I said ok, ill be there in the morning. Go by this morning, check the inlet pressure coming into unit, 8 inches, perfect. Check the outlet side of the gas control valve, zero, doesnt move. call the kid, tell him, somethings wrong with their pool heater, ive gone as far as i can go. I dropped the damn inlet test port plug into the side of the unit and had to removal another panel. when i removed that panel there were 2 wires laying loose that should have been connected to something. I send the kid a pic and show him, told him im not touching this thing, i dont want to own it. Says he will come back by................. Around 4:20 the home owner sends me a text from the kid saying " we need to have the city come out and check your gas meter, the line coming out of the house isnt big enough and we need to get you on a 2lb system. After reading that i about lost it. I called the kid and asked him WTH is he talking about? He says, well the guy on tech support i called today, said hes been doing this 20yrs and its definitley a gas issue. I said ok, ill call tech support. Meanwhile im getting more text from the homeowner about how pissed she is with the kid, and has zero confidence in him. I drove back over there and got there about 5:30 pm, hooked the loose wires to the gas control valve and fired it right off. I was her hero, and she is UBER pissed with pinch a penny. I texted the kid a video of it running and asked him where do i send the bill to. He hasnt responded, but im going to hit him with the same text in the morning. Warranty your sh!t, kid had a bad attitude and i really enjoyed making him look like a stupid assshole. I didnt want to void her warranty with them, but you know, this was the plumbers fault, i hooked the gas up to it, and i guess it worked just fine out of the box before the gas was hooked up to it. Suck a dck boy.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Pinch a Penny Pools here can suck a dck. installed new gas line friday for new pool heater. wouldnt fire. Regulator set for 8" wc after the 2lb line. Fckin thing wouldnt fire. Throws a code "ignition steps failure" POS Jandy pool heater. ANyways, get the installer boys number from the homeowner and call him and tell him he needs to come check his sh!t. I get a text yesterday afternoon from the kid showing a picture of his monometer reading 3.75. I said ok, ill be there in the morning. Go by this morning, check the inlet pressure coming into unit, 8 inches, perfect. Check the outlet side of the gas control valve, zero, doesnt move. call the kid, tell him, somethings wrong with their pool heater, ive gone as far as i can go. I dropped the damn inlet test port plug into the side of the unit and had to removal another panel. when i removed that panel there were 2 wires laying loose that should have been connected to something. I send the kid a pic and show him, told him im not touching this thing, i dont want to own it. Says he will come back by................. Around 4:20 the home owner sends me a text from the kid saying " we need to have the city come out and check your gas meter, the line coming out of the house isnt big enough and we need to get you on a 2lb system. After reading that i about lost it. I called the kid and asked him WTH is he talking about? He says, well the guy on tech support i called today, said hes been doing this 20yrs and its definitley a gas issue. I said ok, ill call tech support. Meanwhile im getting more text from the homeowner about how pissed she is with the kid, and has zero confidence in him. I drove back over there and got there about 5:30 pm, hooked the loose wires to the gas control valve and fired it right off. I was her hero, and she is UBER pissed with pinch a penny. I texted the kid a video of it running and asked him where do i send the bill to. He hasnt responded, but im going to hit him with the same text in the morning. Warranty your sh!t, kid had a bad attitude and i really enjoyed making him look like a stupid assshole. I didnt want to void her warranty with them, but you know, this was the plumbers fault, i hooked the gas up to it, and i guess it worked just fine out of the box before the gas was hooked up to it. Suck a dck boy.


Bill the homeowner and let her deal with the pool boy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Bill the homeowner and let her deal with the pool boy.


Nah, im gonna taunt this fcker till his boss calls me.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had one that the generator guy kept trying to blame the gas pressure on because it wouldn’t start. 

I went back and checked the pressure again. It was correct. 

I then turned the internal valve from “ propane “ to “ natural “ and the unit fired right up. 

I wrote the homeowner a bill for $150 and drove away. 

She collected from generator people.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have one the city is going out to check their meter regulator in the morning. We piped the generator in last week, 20 ft of 1" black iron right off the upgraded meter (for the new load) 260CFH under full load. unit cranks fine but once its under load in cuts off. City usually runs 5--7" out their regulators with a .5 pressure drop. I asked them to please bump up to 7 if it isnt already. Then i asked him 3 times if we were allowed to adjust their regulators and he wouldnt answer me. Maybe hes saying yes, but cant say yes?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

They can adjust the pressure. The spring in the regulator controls the pressure. It provides some adjustment. 

If that adjustment doesn’t fall into the requirements f the appliance they can change the spring. If it requires more more than that regulators spring range then you can request a service pressure upgrade to 2psi or higher in some areas.

Any pressure can be met of the street pressure will allow it. They may not play ball but it CAN be done.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> They can adjust the pressure. The spring in the regulator controls the pressure. It provides some adjustment.
> 
> If that adjustment doesn’t fall into the requirements f the appliance they can change the spring. If it requires more more than that regulators spring range then you can request a service pressure upgrade to 2psi or higher in some areas.
> 
> Any pressure can be met of the street pressure will allow it. They may not play ball but it CAN be done.


I do 1/4 to 2lb conversions all the time. Usually throw a regulator on outside for the existing gas going into the house, and then another regulator at the tankless, pool heater, generator ect. I won’t go that route unless we absolutely have to. Sometimes I have another tap and meter brought in. The city will allow that here. The new tap fee is only $100.00 and then the customer has an additional $10.00 a month fee for the second meter on their bill. I give them the option of that or the extremely high price of bringing the line all the way around the house from the existing meter. It’s rare but I probably do 2 a year that way.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I do 1/4 to 2lb conversions all the time. Usually throw a regulator on outside for the existing gas going into the house, and then another regulator at the tankless, pool heater, generator ect. I won’t go that route unless we absolutely have to. Sometimes I have another tap and meter brought in. The city will allow that here. The new tap fee is only $100.00 and then the customer has an additional $10.00 a month fee for the second meter on their bill. I give them the option of that or the extremely high price of bringing the line all the way around the house from the existing meter. It’s rare but I probably do 2 a year that way.


I wish they would put a second tap and meter like that here. But honestly I’ve made a lot of money on running the line around the house, no other option.

We call that a dual pressure or a hybrid gas system. Low pressure to house and do 2lb to the high demand appliance.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

How the pool heater situation went down yesterday. They’re getting a bill for this. The blue text were first with the homeowner. The other text were after.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

You don’t use outdoor vent limiters ?

Whatever you do, don’t show them your little gas pressure doohickey


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This would be getting re done if it were my house. Am I being a prick about that? Just seems like there are no more decent tilers anymore. Maybe that’s acceptable to the average HO. It would irritate me to no end if I had to view those cuts everytime I’m in the shower.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135039
> 
> View attachment 135038
> 
> This would be getting re done if it were my house. Am I being a prick about that? Just seems like there are no more decent tilers anymore. Maybe that’s acceptable to the average HO. It would irritate me to no end if I had to view those cuts everytime I’m in the shower.


Valve looks roughed in Deep


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135039
> 
> View attachment 135038
> 
> This would be getting re done if it were my house. Am I being a prick about that? Just seems like there are no more decent tilers anymore. Maybe that’s acceptable to the average HO. It would irritate me to no end if I had to view those cuts everytime I’m in the shower.


I don’t have pictures, but one customer had this “awesome“ tile guy. The pictures on his phone looked amazing! His work, not so much. After trying to cut a tile for the valve body five times and it cracking ever time he said F’ck it and set it anyway. He ended up getting fired from the job, but it was too late. My guy would’ve had to rip the wet wall off and redo it. Not the way to treat a customer on fixed income!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Valve looks roughed in Deep


Nah


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Little windy today at the compound. but no rain. And we really need some rain.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135041
> 
> Little windy today at the compound. but no rain. And we really need some rain.


I’m currently packing you up a USPS flat rate box as a gift. Just a grab bag of plumbing stuffs.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

anybody using this stuff? About to try it out on a generator. 2psi. I dunno about that shark bite type connection on that riser. Buried in the ground. I guess it also requires a tracer wire for inspection.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve used the pipe for years but we use different terminations.

I transition to an epoxy coated transition fitting.

Then I typically use a 6-8” brass coupling and nipple to transition to type L copper or stainless steel sch 40.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135054
> 
> 
> anybody using this stuff? About to try it out on a generator. 2psi. I dunno about that shark bite type connection on that riser. Buried in the ground. I guess it also requires a tracer wire for inspection.


We use the same exact pipe and stab fittings with zero issues, very good stuff. You just need the chamfer tool. It's not the same as sharkbite crap because it seals on the inside and it has three orings, not just one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Kohler trim is for something else. And look at the green mud guards on them moen valves.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I quit using rectoseal 5 because it’s so runny when it’s hot weather, which for us is most of the time.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here’s the transitions I use for my gas pipe.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks like a dresser coupling connection. Number 5 is the superior dope. And you guys using the blue dope, no faith in your connections, can’t get it tight enough or what? Makes me wanna use red thread sealer on all my black iron screw joints. Try taking that part after a few years when Misses Robinson wants add that gas range.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looks like a dresser coupling connection. Number 5 is the superior dope. And you guys using the blue dope, no faith in your connections, can’t get it tight enough or what? Makes me wanna use red thread sealer on all my black iron screw joints. Try taking that part after a few years when Misses Robinson wants add that gas range.


I use old paint and let it dry before I pressure it up. Times are tough breh

The steel barb gets pushed into the pipe. For the pressures we are seeing that alone will seal the joint. Then the rubber and nut gets torqued with a crowfoot and torque wrench. It’s pretty fool proof. 

Or I just run soft copper and skip the Tupperware.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

@ROCKSTARPLUMBER 
Do you run into much polybutylene?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> hell no. and it should be a crime what i had to pay in taxes last year. no one man should ever owe their government that much money. For that much money i should have 2 marines posted on each side of my driveway 24/7 and a warthog in a hanger at the airport on standby.


Hey looks good on paper right??? If we got to keep what’s on paper we would all be millionaires like master mark lololoolo he’s a 2nd or third round millionaire


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Pinch a Penny Pools here can suck a dck. installed new gas line friday for new pool heater. wouldnt fire. Regulator set for 8" wc after the 2lb line. Fckin thing wouldnt fire. Throws a code "ignition steps failure" POS Jandy pool heater. ANyways, get the installer boys number from the homeowner and call him and tell him he needs to come check his sh!t. I get a text yesterday afternoon from the kid showing a picture of his monometer reading 3.75. I said ok, ill be there in the morning. Go by this morning, check the inlet pressure coming into unit, 8 inches, perfect. Check the outlet side of the gas control valve, zero, doesnt move. call the kid, tell him, somethings wrong with their pool heater, ive gone as far as i can go. I dropped the damn inlet test port plug into the side of the unit and had to removal another panel. when i removed that panel there were 2 wires laying loose that should have been connected to something. I send the kid a pic and show him, told him im not touching this thing, i dont want to own it. Says he will come back by................. Around 4:20 the home owner sends me a text from the kid saying " we need to have the city come out and check your gas meter, the line coming out of the house isnt big enough and we need to get you on a 2lb system. After reading that i about lost it. I called the kid and asked him WTH is he talking about? He says, well the guy on tech support i called today, said hes been doing this 20yrs and its definitley a gas issue. I said ok, ill call tech support. Meanwhile im getting more text from the homeowner about how pissed she is with the kid, and has zero confidence in him. I drove back over there and got there about 5:30 pm, hooked the loose wires to the gas control valve and fired it right off. I was her hero, and she is UBER pissed with pinch a penny. I texted the kid a video of it running and asked him where do i send the bill to. He hasnt responded, but im going to hit him with the same text in the morning. Warranty your sh!t, kid had a bad attitude and i really enjoyed making him look like a stupid assshole. I didnt want to void her warranty with them, but you know, this was the plumbers fault, i hooked the gas up to it, and i guess it worked just fine out of the box before the gas was hooked up to it. Suck a dck boy.


Typical, mark would of had a new pool heater in his box truck lolololo


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> @ROCKSTARPLUMBER
> Do you run into much polybutylene?


Yes,all the time. A lot of decent homes piped in that. $$$$ love it. If my guy does a repair, they fully understand no warranty at all. we use pex by poly couplings for repairs.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I quit using rectoseal 5 because it’s so runny when it’s hot weather, which for us is most of the time.


It doesn’t spread when it’s cold either.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I started using the rectorseal Teflon paste and I’ve found that it works for me and no chance it runs out of the little jar and all over my stuffs.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

I went with the Oatey brand Teflon because it was next to the #5 the day that I switched. I was already thinking about switching.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I use whitlam grey talon dope and tape.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135054
> 
> 
> anybody using this stuff? About to try it out on a generator. 2psi. I dunno about that shark bite type connection on that riser. Buried in the ground. I guess it also requires a tracer wire for inspection.





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> . I dunno about that shark bite type connection on that riser. Buried in the ground.


They work very good


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes,all the time. A lot of decent homes piped in that. $$$$ love it. If my guy does a repair, they fully understand no warranty at all. we use pex by poly couplings for repairs.


As do we,I've seen people put regular shark bite fittings on the poly pipe and it blows off after about a years time,the poly diameter is a tad .0001 thousands smaller that that CTS shark bite and they work loose and leak


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes,all the time. A lot of decent homes piped in that. $$$$ love it. If my guy does a repair, they fully understand no warranty at all. we use pex by poly couplings for repairs.


I’m going to send you some pex x poly crimp adapters in your gift box.

I know you’ve been waiting on the gift box a while but life got in the way. It’ll be worth the wait rockstarBoi


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> As do we,I've seen people put regular shark bite fittings on the poly pipe and it blows off after about a years time,the poly diameter is a tad .0001 thousands smaller that that CTS shark bite and they work loose and leak


That and it has letters embossed in the surface.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> That and it has letters embossed in the surface.


I’ve never noticed the letters but I trust you are correct


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Broken/ snapped 8" ductile iron, don't see that often. We took the call about 3pm on Friday, water back on by 10 pm. Very happy customer.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Broken/ snapped 8" ductile iron, don't see that often. We took the call about 3pm on Friday, water back on by 10 pm. Very happy customer.
> 
> View attachment 135100
> 
> ...


Is this terrytotosucks in the pic???...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Is this terrytotosucks in the pic???...


No way. I wouldn’t have anything on my finger, especially if it’s metal. Not even those rubber rings, no thanks.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No way. I wouldn’t have anything on my finger, especially if it’s metal. Not even those rubber rings, no thanks.


Did you have the couplings in stock on your truck???those can be hard to get


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No way. I wouldn’t have anything on my finger, especially if it’s metal. Not even those rubber rings, no thanks.





TerryTotoSucks said:


> No way. I wouldn’t have anything on my finger, especially if it’s metal. Not even those rubber rings, no thanks.


Do they know why the ductile failed???

are those the megalug flanges ??


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

I hate to be a Safety Sally, but the dangers of trench collapse are real, especially with all of that saturated soil. That failed section is dangerously close to the edge, and could have really ruined that guy's weekend, or worse, if it came down on him while he was crouched down making the repair. It only takes 5 seconds to put it off to the side.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> Do they know why the ductile failed???
> 
> are those the megalug flanges ??



We've got a piece at the shop, I'm going to look at it, I've never seen ductile fail. And yes on mega lug.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

goeswiththeflow said:


> I hate to be a Safety Sally, but the dangers of trench collapse are real, especially with all of that saturated soil. That failed section is dangerously close to the edge, and could have really ruined that guy's weekend, or worse, if it came down on him while he was crouched down making the repair. It only takes 5 seconds to put it off to the side.



No problem, that's a bad photo angle as the pipe is only 3/three and a half deep.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> We've got a piece at the shop, I'm going to look at it, I've never seen ductile fail. And yes on mega lug.





dhal22 said:


> No problem, that's a bad photo angle as the pipe is only 3/three and a half deep.


That's why I was asking because I've never seen ductile fail either,it was probably damaged by some utility company in the past


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> Is this terrytotosucks in the pic???...


Oh sorry I thought you posted these pics,disregard wrong poster


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> Broken/ snapped 8" ductile iron, don't see that often. We took the call about 3pm on Friday, water back on by 10 pm. Very happy customer.
> 
> View attachment 135100
> 
> ...


🤩💰💰💰💵💵💵 easy money


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The phone is hot this morning. Everything from hose Bibb replacements to toilet installs. 

Hope everyone is having a great start to the week 👍


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I need 316 of these for some racks we have to fab up. Anybody know of a place with good pricing? currently shopping them from a few vendors.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135152
> I need 316 of these for some racks we have to fab up. Anybody know of a place with good pricing? currently shopping them from a few vendors.











Square Post Base 1-5/8" Unistrut B-Line Channel Strut Mount #4774 P2072ASQ EG | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Square Post Base 1-5/8" Unistrut B-Line Channel Strut Mount #4774 P2072ASQ EG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Square Post Base 1-5/8" Unistrut B-Line Channel Strut Mount #4774 P2072ASQ EG | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Square Post Base 1-5/8" Unistrut B-Line Channel Strut Mount #4774 P2072ASQ EG at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...











10-Hole Square Post Base Single Strut Tall Clevis, Electro-Galvanized


Check out the deal on 10-Hole Square Post Base Single Strut Tall Clevis, Electro-Galvanized at DiscountStrutAccessories.com



www.discountstrutaccessories.com






i ordered them from here. $4200.00 for them dropped freight at the door. fergusons was close to 12k for 316 of them. ridiculous. 11.00 each at the site above.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Easy to lose a finger tip putting racks together.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Pool heater lady texted me today while on the phone with the pool company who sold it and installed it. Wont heat up past 97 degrees, asked me again what pressure the gas line is coming to the house from the street, that the pool company is saying its not enough. I said, Ask them why it would run long enough to heat it up 17 degrees and then decide, Meh, i think im going to turn off now. i told her its probably some kind of saftey limit that has to be overwritten to get any higher. havent heard back yet. But you know, its still a gas pressure issue. 🙄


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 🤩💰💰💰💵💵💵 easy money



Yes it was, I had the staff, equipment and know how there within an hour. Everybody got bonus pay, the customer was happy and I made good money.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 10-Hole Square Post Base Single Strut Tall Clevis, Electro-Galvanized
> 
> 
> Check out the deal on 10-Hole Square Post Base Single Strut Tall Clevis, Electro-Galvanized at DiscountStrutAccessories.com
> ...



There's a reason we rarely shop there.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Yes it was, I had the staff, equipment and know how there within an hour. Everybody got bonus pay, the customer was happy and I made good money.


What you charge for total repair???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

*
















Here you go Terry. *


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> *
> View attachment 135183
> 
> View attachment 135184
> ...


Who painted the pipe???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Who painted the pipe???


I did, to make terry happy. the relief line and other line is existing. ive already shared it with my guys about how not to drill a hole through brick. New owners bought the house recently. Hybrid water heater in garage, whoever installed it did that. That would really piss me off if my guys did that or someone did that to my brick home. Is the paint No bueno?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> *
> View attachment 135183
> 
> View attachment 135184
> ...


You have a key to that barrel lock ? Why you get overspray on my brick breh ?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> What you charge for total repair???


To the exact penny? It appears that exact numbers are required here so let me know. I believe $10,550 but I could be off some what. I could scan a copy of the invoice/ delete unnecessary customer data if an exact amount is required.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> To the exact penny? It appears that exact numbers are required here so let me know. I believe $10,550 but I could be off some what. I could scan a copy of the invoice/ delete unnecessary customer data if an exact amount is required.


Everyone gets a trophy, so don’t worry 🤣

I installed 2 more toilets today and billed out $1200. 🫶


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> To the exact penny? It appears that exact numbers are required here so let me know. I believe $10,550 but I could be off some what. I could scan a copy of the invoice/ delete unnecessary customer data if an exact amount is required.


Just curious


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Just curious


I’m curious if a utility locate was done prior digging. Curious minds 🤭


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m curious if a utility locate was done prior digging. Curious minds 🤭



Utility locates are mandatory. I called in emergency locates on the way to view the problem.




sparky said:


> Just curious



No problem.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> Utility locates are mandatory. I called in emergency locates on the way to view the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try to charge similar jobs using my counterparts on here,that way I know im close to other professionals

i appreciate your honesty on the pricing


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Ok wow……


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

dhal22 said:


> Utility locates are mandatory. I called in emergency locates on the way to view the problem.


You call Georgia 811 ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m going to rebuild the floor in that room for the old man. He doesn’t care what it looks like and he has no one to replace the floor.

He said he has a blank check waiting to fill out when I’m done.
He says the place is being sold as is and will be torn down when it’s sold. The property is high dollar…….

I’ve known him and his family for 45 yrs. Our families use to throw huge shrimp boils and keg parties in Gulf Shores at the Shrimp festival.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You have a key to that barrel lock ? Why you get overspray on my brick breh ?



I do have a key. its a milwaukee multi screwdriver shaft that fits perfectly. My inspectors are ok with me opening up the gas and checking the appliances. I like to have it 100 when they show up.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I do have a key. its a milwaukee multi screwdriver shaft that fits perfectly. My inspectors are ok with me opening up the gas and checking the appliances. I like to have it 100 when they show up.


I’m on the Barrel Lock Security Enforcement Committee and unfortunately I took an oath to report any and all tamper violations regardless of who commits the violation.

We accept paypal and Venmo if you want to clear up the tamper violation citation at a discounted rate, you can do so today. After today the fine doubles and you’ll have to make a court appearance.

They quit using barrel locks here on gas. Now it’s a plastic clip…….


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Kindah hard to get it to stand up straight with 12” of fill. “RAMONNNNNNNNNN, fetch me a stob and the duct tape”


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

So now you’ll install a stop valve, drip leg, regulator and a flex line ?

Tell me more Rocky……..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> So now you’ll install a stop valve, drip leg, regulator and a flex line ?
> 
> Tell me more Rocky……..


well, im more of an independent kindah guy. A one man wolfpack. I enjoy the ocean, College football. I think since 2001 and the world trade center we're all living on borrowed time. Things have been a steady decline ever since, and has recently accelerated. But i dont talk much politics on first dates.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You call Georgia 811 ?



Of course. Several times a week.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

million dollar home. 🤦🏻‍♂️ I swear to god. I don’t understand how someone can do work like this, and think it’s acceptable.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Top of entry to master, oops I mean primary, shower.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135228
> 
> 
> million dollar home. 🤦🏻‍♂️ I swear to god. I don’t understand how someone can do work like this, and think it’s acceptable.


I see this type of thing a lot, people cheap out on finishes/trades at the end of their builds/projects cuz they went over budget in the beginning.
I’ve been asked to quote finish work in a few high end homes, where the plumbers have been kicked off or walked off the job after the rough-in (big red flag). before I sat down a put a quote together I gave them a ball park price and they were like “that’s way too much, we don’t have 1/2 of that left in our budget”.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135230
> 
> View attachment 135229
> 
> Top of entry to master, oops I mean primary, shower.


Drug addict Work


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Logtec said:


> I see this type of thing a lot, people cheap out on finishes/trades at the end of their builds/projects cuz they went over budget in the beginning.
> I’ve been asked to quote finish work in a few high end homes, where the plumbers have been kicked off or walked off the job after the rough-in (big red flag). before I sat down a put a quote together I gave them a ball park price and they were like “that’s way too much, we don’t have 1/2 of that left in our budget”.



I got a builder like that, every now and then he calls me in to wrap up a house his other guy wont come back to finish, or to fix screw ups. It voids the other guys warranty, and i give no warranty. It kinda screws him. But he keeps using the guy. Strangest thing.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Anyone see a problem ? 🤡


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

4x4 treated posts for floor joists on 1’ center. 3/4” treated plywood.
That should hold him till needs another heater 🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Rectum seal #5 sucks like a box truck on Friday at 5 pm trying to get back to the office in heavy traffic.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 135238
> 
> View attachment 135237
> 
> Anyone see a problem ? 🤡


Little on the high side there aren’t cha?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Little on the high side there aren’t cha?


Uh yeah. I replaced the regulator at the meter. It’s a dual pressure system. High side 2lb going to generator. 8” wc to rest of house. The regulator to rest of house failed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Terrys tired breh ……..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Terrys tired breh ……..



terry needs a pro press gun. no d leg on that sweet asss honeywell?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Rectum seal #5 sucks like a box truck on Friday at 5 pm trying to get back to the office in heavy traffic.
> View attachment 135241
> 
> View attachment 135240


That's a brand new can. You gots to puts the top on it when not in use.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That's a brand new can. You gots to puts the top on it when not in use.


Yeah, I had to send my helper after a regulator and had her pick up a can, but she got number 5 instead of the Teflon type. 

F’n sucks breh


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> terry needs a pro press gun. no d leg on that sweet asss honeywell?


Nope. Neither does the gas company installers. Drip legs are over rated for the dry gas we have around here. 

There’s a screen innthe inlet 🤣🌈

Terry has a B tank and turbo tip. Terry doesn’t like buying $8 3/4 90s making the supply house and others money……

I have piles of sweat fittings and I can solder like nobody’s business so that’s that.

I built that floor system in that shack. That’s what tired Terry out.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

There’s no pan either. It’s outside, so a pan isn’t required.
No expansion tank either, the city doesn’t require them if the system is open.

I also reused the plastic threaded cpvc mip adapter on the relief line. 

That’s M copper too. It’ll last for 50 yrs around here. Good water 👍

Welcome to Alerbamie bish.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

This is what scares me……


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Same thing here.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

By code that water heater isn’t suppose to even be in that close of proximity to those breaker boxes.

Bit what do you do ? Tell the 85 yr old dude that you’re not getting hot water tonight because your panels have to be moved or the water heater. Nope, it’s grandfathered in because it’s been like that for over 20 yrs.

The water heater was there first. I know that for a fact because I ran the gas line to the generator over 20 yrs ago myself.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

But you know that if anything happens I’ll be on the hook for it. I know that. 

It’s almost impossible to work around here if you had to do everything by the book. 

In poor areas of town nothing is done to code. It can’t be……you’d have to tear the place down to make it meet code. 🫤

I was going some charity work for a guy who had terminal cancer and the dudes kitchen sink was draining in the backyard. You could smell it from the street. 

Inspectors standing around at the permit office trying to make it difficult for us to get permits and inspections. 

I threw my hands up ……” You guys claim to be good dudes but a guy has cancer and I’m trying to help him……I’m trying to help the neighbors living with the stink and you guys are standing around debating permits. “ 

What kind of people are y’all ? That’s what I asked them. 

One inspector dude spoke up and said “ I hear ya, you help the guy and screw the permits “ 

No kidding. What’s the world coming to breh ? Can even help a person anymore


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had another case where a guys septic tank was bad and the field was flooded. 

Sewage standing. 

Board of health wanted perc tests done of course. The process takes 2 months. 

The homeowner had terminal cancer And I was trying to help him with his field lines. 

I asked the board of health if I could lay a temporary field line in dry ground until the other tests were approved. 

They said “ No “ 

I called homeowner and told him. He started crying saying he will be dead in two months. 

Dude I F’n lost it. 

Called them back and told them that I’ll be out there laying the temporary line and if they wanted to do something about it that I’ll turn this into a news story with the local news. 

They never showed up…..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I had another case where a guys septic tank was bad and the field was flooded.
> 
> Sewage standing.
> 
> ...


Good for you,they never do anything anyways,it's all about money


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone tried these knock-off posi temps?🤔 was checking the price online and just came across these.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Found this convo in my text messages


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sparky said:


> I try to charge similar jobs using my counterparts on here,that way I know im close to other professionals
> 
> i appreciate your honesty on the pricing



Happy to swap pricing ideas any time.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had a late Friday pm service call yesterday. 

Gerber sloan flush mate tank toilet clogged. 

Had to remove the tank and flip the bowl upside down and pulled a hard plastic kid toy out of it. 

Finished breaking my closet auger. Time for a new one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I had a late Friday pm service call yesterday.
> 
> Gerber sloan flush mate tank toilet clogged.
> 
> ...


I don’t offer nor do emergency service. Haven’t for years. If it can’t wait till Monday or following morning during the week then we can’t help you.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I don’t offer nor do emergency service. Haven’t for years. If it can’t wait till Monday or following morning during the week then we can’t help you.


It wasn’t emergency service. I’m booked up Monday and Tuesday.

Can’t really be an emergency by my definition when the house has 5 other working bathrooms.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't like emergency/ late night/ weekend work either but just charge accordingly. Repeat customers are serviced 24/7 if they pay for it. I helped one of my plumbers repair a big leak at a water meter last month on a Friday night, big house in a gated community with a high maintenance wife. Someone drove off the road and over the meter box, 3 hours later we ran the repeat customer cc for $2500 and they tipped my plumber. Tried to tip me but I declined. Best part of the job was keeping the customer.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve told people it would be cheaper to just go get a nice hotel room for the weekend than to pay the extra to have me out there half the night.

Same with no hot water. Go get a nice hotel room and have a date night, I’ll be there tomorrow.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ve told people it would be cheaper to just go get a nice hotel room for the weekend than to pay the extra to have me out there half the night.
> 
> Same with no hot water. Go get a nice hotel room and have a date night, I’ll be there tomorrow.


Can't do that anymore you bring bedbugs back home with ya


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Can't do that anymore you bring bedbugs back home with ya


A curse from God. Thats what those things are. 

If you ever want to kill bugs. I mean dead. All of them. 

Spray with some regular inside bug killer around the home. Spray the attic space also. 

Go outside and spray a 5’ wide band around the foundation. Spray the outside of the house. 

If you have an outbuilding or suspect anything is harboring any type bugs…. Get you some HotShot Nopest strips. Put them in a vehicle, put them in plastic bag with clothing or luggage. Anywhere that’s enclosed. 
Sometimes I’ve doubled them up or even triple. But don’t go into that building at all. 

It kills stuff dead. Give it a week.

I put one on my front porch and we didn’t have any bugs hanging around the door or any flying bugs at night. Runs them off.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It’s one thing to be good, and another to look good. Easy money today ol son. But of course I haven’t driven this truck since Labor Day weekend and both batteries were shot. 500.00 in the hole right off the bat.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I love a day playing with a hoe


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

@ROCKSTARPLUMBER 








RYOBI ONE+ 18V PEX Crimp Ring Press Tool (Tool Only) P661 - The Home Depot


RYOBI introduces the 18V ONE+ PEX Crimp Ring Press Tool. With 320 crimps per charge (with the ONE+ P108 4.0 Ah LITHIUM+ Battery, not included) and an easy one-handed crimping operation, the Crimp Ring



www.homedepot.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> @ROCKSTARPLUMBER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. How bout beta crew already lost a 3/4 jaw to one of the Milwaukee ones. $170.00 split being taken out of their checks for a replacment one. 🙄


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea. How bout beta crew already lost a 3/4 jaw to one of the Milwaukee ones. $170.00 split being taken out of their checks for a replacment one. 🙄



My company rule is if you want to be part of the profits, you have to be part of the losses.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> My company rule is if you want to be part of the profits, you have to be part of the losses.



Nah, not on this one. Thing was only out 2 weeks. No excuses. they're paying for it. NO push back from them and completely understood why. It really pissed me off. they know it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Milwaukee 49-16-2453C PEX Crimp (F1807) Jaw for M12 Press Tool, 1 1/4" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Milwaukee 49-16-2453C PEX Crimp (F1807) Jaw for M12 Press Tool, 1 1/4" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Not the lost size but not a bad price.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Prefabtastic. And the dope is still in the can. Shout out to my supplier earlier today who has NO dual checks, freeze protectors, or relief valves in stock. And I’m not driving across town to get them somewhere else. Supplyhouse.com to the front door step. Final isn’t till next week and they’re a bit cheaper.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

WTF is that soon to be rusted up mess ?

And why don’t you have the new Milwaukee 12v ratcheting pipe wrench ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> WTF is that soon to be rusted up mess ?
> 
> And why don’t you have the new Milwaukee 12v ratcheting pipe wrench ?


Too bad i had to take apart, now they want the house tied in before the backflow. 🙄 It always been after with a dual check after the backflow feeding the irrigation. Makes sense though. more protection to the house water from the irrigation system.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Too bad i had to take apart, now they want the house tied in before the backflow. 🙄 It always been after with a dual check after the backflow feeding the irrigation. Makes sense though. more protection to the house water from the irrigation system.


We can’t use galvanized on potable water.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That’s lame.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That’s lame.


I’m not sure it’s legal anywhere due to federal lead laws for potable water pipe and fittings.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

_It’s legal here. _


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> _It’s legal here. _


You should be pressing stainless steel breh…..


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Galvanized is definitely still approved in our code. Never seen it installed new except to replace a broken supply nipple for a fixture where the 90 is in the wall and the customer is poor.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I can’t think of one reason why I’d use galvanized for potable water pipe. Not one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I can’t think of one reason why I’d use galvanized for potable water pipe. Not one.


you dont use any galvanized on plumbing at all? Got a tray of brass nipples for all your silcocks, shower drop ears, pot fillters, iron pipe tub spouts, body sprays? I didnt think so. We use it for back flows and nipples for the products listed above, no harm in it. and will continue to do so unless enforced otherwise.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you dont use any galvanized on plumbing at all? Got a tray of brass nipples for all your silcocks, shower drop ears, pot fillters, iron pipe tub spouts, body sprays? I didnt think so. We use it for back flows and nipples for the products listed above, no harm in it. and will continue to do so unless enforced otherwise.


We certainly don’t have them laying around but we use stainless or brass for all of the above. Same thing with st 90s for wall mount three bowl faucets. Never seen a guy use galvanized, but it is permitted by code everywhere (except gas).

it’s seems ridiculous now writing it why guys don’t use stainless or brass nipples into the old supply 90s if we use them for every single other potable purpose.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you dont use any galvanized on plumbing at all? Got a tray of brass nipples for all your silcocks, shower drop ears, pot fillters, iron pipe tub spouts, body sprays? I didnt think so. We use it for back flows and nipples for the products listed above, no harm in it. and will continue to do so unless enforced otherwise.


I use copper and mip adapters. I make a nipple.
Or I use brass or stainless nipples.

I never put steel pipe in for water. Never.

















500k BTU pool heater.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> We certainly don’t have them laying around but we use stainless or brass for all of the above. Same thing with st 90s for wall mount three bowl faucets. Never seen a guy use galvanized, but it is permitted by code everywhere (except gas).
> 
> it’s seems ridiculous now writing it why guys don’t use stainless or brass nipples into the old supply 90s if we use them for every single other potable purpose.


On gas is the only thing I’ll use galvanized on. With the dry gas we have and the salty wet environment it’s desirable.

Typically I use copper for gas….brazed or flared. Or stainless, as above.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

*that regulator is gonna lock up being that close to the unit. *


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’m trying to decide between the 42mm Tiffany, or the 44mm yacht master 2? Thoughts Terry?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> *that regulator is gonna lock up being that close to the unit. *


Come on Rocky, that pic is from 3-4 yrs ago. It’s working perfect, I was just there Sunday and it was firing. 👍

That’s a 1.25” regulator.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’m trying to decide between the 42mm Tiffany, or the 44mm yacht master 2? Thoughts Terry?


I’m not sure. I’ll have to look at them both

I’d get the yachty









The Rolex “Tiffany” Oyster Perpetual Doesn’t Exist


✓ The Rolex “Tiffany” Oyster Perpetual doesn’t exist ✓ Although Tiffany Blue is the watch color of 2021, you should not believe the hype ✓




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

my friend gave me these for my birthday


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Look What Terry found


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

hell ya son. money money money. The copper sweat pex adapters are choice for that. The brass ones dont sweat worth a shiot. of course we would pro press some.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> hell ya son. money money money. The copper sweat pex adapters are choice for that. The brass ones dont sweat worth a shiot. of course we would pro press some.


The “ lead free “ brass takes a little more heat and you have to keep your torch moving. Even and slow heat is very important with the lead free brass. I have a plumber friend that won’t sweat them any longer because he has leaks.

Sorry no solder joints, crimps, press or pushfit under the slab.

It must be copper and it must be brazed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

i sweat them all the time, and in awkward spots.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here’s why I don’t use galvanize for water


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Got that Wags valve installed, yeah coach !


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

To braze that copper I use Stay-Silv %15


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

the “rook”. Good cut in that tile for 3800.00 tubfiller.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

freakin Toto’s. Notch the door and hit the road. Customer bought these. Not a fan.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

bathrooms too small


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

First fit. Dead nutz. First one I’ve seen that had to be bolted to the floor. Good idea though.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135406
> 
> 
> freakin Toto’s. Notch the door and hit the road. Customer bought these. Not a fan.


Yesterday I learned 5/16 johnnie bolts don’t fit into the stupid Toto adapter. That house is gonna be waiting for a stocked truck to go back there.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> We can’t use galvanized on potable water.


We can but we don't, just use copper!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you dont use any galvanized on plumbing at all? Got a tray of brass nipples for all your silcocks, shower drop ears, pot fillters, iron pipe tub spouts, body sprays? I didnt think so. We use it for back flows and nipples for the products listed above, no harm in it. and will continue to do so unless enforced otherwise.


The only galv we put in are yard hydrants. Yes brass nips for sillcocks, pot fillers, tub spouts, etc. We even get 3/4" brass pipe in 12' lengths to do freestanding hose spigots.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I have more brass nipples/fittings but you get the idea. Even the pex fittings we put in are brass. You'll see plastic caps and couplings there, those are only for pressure testing. The silver parts are chrome or stainless. I do have some 1" black iron plugs/caps and one 1/2" galv plug.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Body sprays and pot fillers I just install a drop eared ell in the wall deep enough to allow me to solder copper MIP’s onto pipe to make a nipple of the exact length.

I install it with a socket.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The type m pipe failed at 56 ft lbs of torque.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude. Why not just use the correct length nipple?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude. Why not just use the correct length nipple?


Why carry a bunch of crap you don’t need ? Make the nipple that fits with copper…..

oh yeah, you don’t solder. 🤡🤭👍

propuss wouldn’t work wood it ? 🫶


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Breh. A 1/2” nipple rack is like 8x16 maybe in size. That’s not that big. They a spot on that shelf somewhere for it. Hey don’t forget the red thread locker on those custom nipples going in that wing ell.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Breh. A 1/2” nipple rack is like 8x16 maybe in size. That’s not that big. They a spot on that shelf somewhere for it. Hey don’t forget the red thread locker on those custom nipples going in that wing ell.


You’d have to have the exact length. So what you gonna do ? Carry 1/2” brass nipples in 1/8” increments ?

We don’t leave body sprays standing 1/4” proud of the wall and caulk them up in Bama breh


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Breh.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

👀


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Story of my life.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Didn’t the customer want a tee there for a future? 😎


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

What you connecting outside ? Tankless ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Didn’t the customer want a tee there for a future? 😎


I just hope to sweet baby Jesus that he paints it gray. He has a 1” tee at the meter.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Gawd I almost died today trying to locate a leak on a property that the homeowner ran 1/2” pvc all over the damn place for hose bibbs. Ears started ringing and started seeing black spots. Had to sit down for a little while. Hot as a mofo today……

I had to dig up each hose Bibb and find out where it feeds from and isolate.

The main line out front has a couple old valves that didn’t work.

I finally found the leak though. Polybutylene ice maker line that was leaking inside a block wall and running down the exterior of the home behind some dense overgrowth.

Found a damp spot when I was locating the exterior water lines.

The leak rate was 1/100th of a gallon every 10 seconds.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

it will be painted. 1-1/4" outlet on that 2lb meter. at that area i have the meter, house feed, 1 rinnai, 1 generator. Rinnai on other side of house, firelog set, outdoor grill, giant ass Wolfe cook top you could fit 2, 3 biiitches in and throw a deer in the back.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> it will be painted. 1-1/4" outlet on that 2lb meter. at that area i have the meter, house feed, 1 rinnai, 1 generator. Rinnai on other side of house, firelog set, outdoor grill, giant ass Wolfe cook top you could fit 2, 3 biiitches in and throw a deer in the back.


No heating system ?

You’ll need support on that 3/4” horizontal that appears to extend to the left approx 34” there captain.

What’s that 4” pvc for? HVAC chase ? Better not be a dryer or I’m throwing a red sticker on that bish


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No heating system ?
> 
> You’ll need support on that 3/4” horizontal that appears to extend to the left approx 34” there captain.
> 
> What’s that 4” pvc for? HVAC chase ? Better not be a dryer or I’m throwing a red sticker on that bish


fresh air for fireplace. Let me finish my job sir then you can complain.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Fresh air intake for fireplace 12” from natural gas regulator vent. 

F’n brilliant.

I’m surprised y’all don’t use galvanize for you outside meter hook ups. Gas company and everyone else does here. So much salt in the air that black iron just don’t last out there naked as a jay bird.

I also like a balvalve at the meter for the customer to quickly turn off all the gas without tools. 

Just think how pretty all that would look in stainless. Like that Rollie on you wrist breh.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No heating system ?
> 
> You’ll need support on that 3/4” horizontal that appears to extend to the left approx 34” there captain.
> 
> What’s that 4” pvc for? HVAC chase ? Better not be a dryer or I’m throwing a red sticker on that bish



Gas heat isnt that popular here for some reason. I mean some houses have it. If i ever have to replace our unit, i will go back with gas.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Just think how pretty all that would look in stainless. Like that Rollie on you wrist breh.


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I should move to Florida. It would be easy to take that place over by just doing average work.


 Been here my whole life, and I agree. If halfass work wasn't a thing I'd be half as busy, no doubt.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

PlumberPhil said:


> Been here my whole life, and I agree. If halfass work wasn't a thing I'd be half as busy, no doubt.


I've come across 2 perfection gems the past 2 weeks. It'll never end.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Working on the water main line today to a residence. 
Built in the 60’s and has a 3/4” water service.

Trying to decide between soldering it all, expand Pex A or Crimp pex A.

It’s a one bathroom house.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Anyone here have a heat gun on their truck to heat up pvc to bend it a little bit ? 

What’s up ? Talk to me boys


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Anyone here have a heat gun on their truck to heat up pvc to bend it a little bit ?
> 
> What’s up ? Talk to me boys


I use my turbo torch lololololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> I use my turbo torch lololololo


Caveman style, I like it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pex A 3/4 x 1/2 tee is $9 and change at Lowes. Damn dude, I’ll pass


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I went all copper and don’t tell anyone about the hose Bibb, I got paid extra for that.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

Had to replace a Kit. Faucet and remove a disposal.....all while avoiding this clusterf*ck, wtf is wrong with people?🤦‍♂️ I hate damned saddle valves


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> Had to replace a Kit. Faucet and remove a disposal.....all while avoiding this clusterf*ck, wtf is wrong with people?🤦‍♂️ I hate damned saddle valves


I would’ve removed all that Phillip.

That’s why they call me Terry. I Terry it all out.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Home owner is going to sod around the boxes and fill the interior of the boxes with gravel.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Anyone here have a heat gun on their truck to heat up pvc to bend it a little bit ?
> 
> What’s up ? Talk to me boys


I have the m18 heat gun. It’s not the greatest but it gets the job done.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have the m18 heat gun. It’s not the greatest but it gets the job done.


I have a porter cable brand one that plugs in, Purdy good tool


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I would’ve removed all that Phillip.
> 
> That’s why they call me Terry. I Terry it all out.


 I would've if he'd said fix everything you see wrong, but he's selling the dump, so "as little as possible" is what got done 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> I would've if he'd said fix everything you see wrong, but he's selling the dump, so "as little as possible" is what got done 🤷‍♂️


If that crap leaks you know who he’s going to blame it on ? Phillip, that’s who. 

Listen to Terry……..


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If that crap leaks you know who he’s going to blame it on ? Phillip, that’s who.
> 
> Listen to Terry……..


Yeah, that's like blaming the mechanic that changed your oil, because the tire that was being held on by a cotter pin fell off. Thanks for the helpful tip tho Terry🤗


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> Yeah, that's like blaming the mechanic that changed your oil, because the tire that was being held on by a cotter pin fell off. Thanks for the helpful tip tho Terry🤗


Talk to your insurance guy about it. 🫶🌈


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Anyone here have a heat gun on their truck to heat up pvc to bend it a little bit ?
> 
> What’s up ? Talk to me boys



I did that a few times in new construction.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Anyone here have a heat gun on their truck to heat up pvc to bend it a little bit ?
> 
> What’s up ? Talk to me boys


I used to keep one on hand when I did residential work. If I got a kink in some uponor you can heat it up until it turns clear and it will go back to it’s original form but now that I’ve seen all the uponor horror stories I’d definitely use something else.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I used to keep one on hand when I did residential work. If I got a kink in some uponor you can heat it up until it turns clear and it will go back to it’s original form but now that I’ve seen all the uponor horror stories I’d definitely use something else.


Are you talking about pex A in general or are you saying you don’t like uponor as a company ? 

What problems does uponor have ? Is it the expansion process that’s trouble ? 

I use Pex A made by Rehau and haven’t had any trouble. I’ve used it for over 15 yrs at least.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Are you talking about pex A in general or are you saying you don’t like uponor as a company ?
> 
> What problems does uponor have ? Is it the expansion process that’s trouble ?
> 
> I use Pex A made by Rehau and haven’t had any trouble. I’ve used it for over 15 yrs at least.


There’s a number of threads on this platform that already document the numerous issues associated with uponor pex so I won’t get into it here but yes I don’t trust specifically uponor pex


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> There’s a number of threads on this platform that already document the numerous issues associated with uponor pex so I won’t get into it here but yes I don’t trust specifically uponor pex


Yeah, ok, I don’t use uponor pex so no use in talking about it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Is putty your buddy ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

quit giving away my methods terry. I hope you sold them a new toilet. I hope you sold them a kohler pressure assist 1.6gpf. And that's only because i want you to be the best. And to be the best, you need sell the best.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> quit giving away my methods terry. I hope you sold them a new toilet. I hope you sold them a kohler pressure assist 1.6gpf. And that's only because i want you to be the best. And to be the best, you need sell the best.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> quit giving away my methods terry. I hope you sold them a new toilet. I hope you sold them a kohler pressure assist 1.6gpf. And that's only because i want you to be the best. And to be the best, you need sell the best.


l sold them a new Vorten from Southern Pipe and they love it. I buy them for around 100 and retail them for $225. Never a complaint.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

I'll have to file that next to the Putty Wax Ring trick. GREAT IDEA, keep em coming Terry!🍿


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> I'll have to file that next to the Putty Wax Ring trick. GREAT IDEA, keep em coming Terry!🍿


Setting bowls with putty is legit.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We have to use these high dollar biotches under commercial lavs. Long are the days of the 30.00 Sloan one.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Longhorn steakhouse had the hot and cold reversed on mens lavatory and piped straight off the kitchen hot water. 

They have their own service crew but the manager paid for my lunch and turned the water off to it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Installed in April. Bad fitting or bad screw joint?


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135565
> 
> Installed in April. Bad fitting or bad screw joint?


Had to have some velocity to get the polish on the fitting. So I say fitting.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Installer over tighten then it cracked. After it cracked the water and sand blasted the fitting and threads away. 

Sioux chief brand. Obviously installed by Rocky.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I need a new ceramic stem. Anyone know the part number right off ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

wasn’t over tight only about half way into the ear Teflon and dope was used. That’s a defective fitting. No doubt about it. Spigot at a gas pump in Marianna fl we did back in April. We put an air line and a spigot at each pump island sleeved the galvo riser in 1” pvc passing through the concrete. It is a sioux cheif wingell won’t be using those again not sure what the water pressure is I’ll find out from the tech in the morning but I don’t belive they have high water pressure where they are located


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 135566
> 
> View attachment 135570
> 
> ...


that’s an AO smith del-30 1500 watt with a 72 degree tempature rise.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> wasn’t over tight only about half way into the ear Teflon and dope was used. That’s a defective fitting. No doubt about it. Spigot at a gas pump in Marianna fl we did back in April. We put an air line and a spigot at each pump island sleeved the galvo riser in 1” pvc passing through the concrete. It is a sioux cheif wingell won’t be using those again not sure what the water pressure is I’ll find out from the tech in the morning but I don’t belive they have high water pressure where they are located


The galvanize riser threads started rusting and swelled up. Cracked the brass right there when it expanded. I think it was probably too tight also. The Teflon and dope reduce friction and it’s easy to over tighten.

You could’ve had a bad ell but good luck with that, it’s half gone. Could’ve had a bad nipple. 

Galvanize is s a poor choice for water distribution in most all instances.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The galvanize riser threads started rusting and swelled up. Cracked the brass right there when it expanded. I think it was probably too tight also. The Teflon and dope reduce friction and it’s easy to over tighten.
> 
> You could’ve had a bad ell but good luck with that, it’s half gone. Could’ve had a bad nipple.
> 
> Galvanize is s a poor choice for water distribution in most all instances.


What would you use for a riser then for a free standing bib?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> What would you use for a riser then for a free standing bib?


It depends. Probably stainless or a dedicated riser system built for a freestanding Bibb. Most likely stainless.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 135566
> 
> View attachment 135570
> 
> ...


1000188 kohler hot

1000187 is cold (ltc)


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Good deal here for someone maybe. I sell my brass closet bolt sets for $8. 








(50-Pk) Pasco Bolt Set Brass 5/16" - 2-1/4" | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for (50-Pk) Pasco Bolt Set Brass 5/16" - 2-1/4" at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 135566
> 
> View attachment 135570
> 
> ...


The square body sprayers look like Kohler


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ready for bed already. 2 hours on the phone non stop. Have a gas job at the ford dealership for 6 new RTUs. An Asian reasturant with 35 gas table cook tops, bathroom and break rooms for a resto company, hamburger reasturant, and a big gas station from ground up all ready to go in the coming weeks. I have a head ache. A lot of bids coming back at once ready to move. Gonna be a busy holiday season.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Poor Mary. I wonder how cheap the tile company she used was.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135591
> 
> Poor Mary. I wonder how cheap the tile company she used was.


Probably same guy you were working behind last week.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135591
> 
> Poor Mary. I wonder how cheap the tile company she used was.



Lady, your requirement for 'free' estimates is what started the problem.............................


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I had this made for my office. Came in today. Baller AF.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Poor Mary. I wonder how cheap the tile company she used was.


looked at this today!









2.5million dollar home, CONtractor Reno’d the master BR, he screwed up the shower tiles and pan, it leaked and destroyed the dinning room ceiling. So he came back broke up the shower floor fixed “it” and apparently did the above -screwing up the shower tiles and pan again, destroyed the dinning room ceiling again.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> looked at this today!
> View attachment 135593
> 
> 
> 2.5million dollar home, CONtractor Reno’d the master BR, he screwed up the shower tiles and pan, it leaked and destroyed the dinning room ceiling. So he came back broke up the shower floor fixed “it” and apparently did the above -screwing up the shower tiles and pan again, destroyed the dinning room ceiling again.


They cut the pan around the drain and folded it into the floor.

I got into a verbal altercation with a so called tile guy about that.

I emailed the customer Oatey shower liner install directions and she fired him the next morning.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Iv'e come across that once since 08. Tile guy was a real smug SOB. I was younger than him by quite a few years and he made it a point to let me know how "easy" plumbing work is and that tile takes skill. Ok dude. Hope that complaint to the DBPR and loss of the job you fcked up was "easy" too. POS people man.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Good deal here for someone maybe. I sell my brass closet bolt sets for $8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me, I use set fast joni bolts. I ain't cut a new joni bolt in years.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Not me, I use set fast joni bolts. I ain't cut a new joni bolt in years.


I use the tall cap covers, I don’t cut either typically but when I get a colored toilet and colored caps I cut with some short handle bolt cutters usually. No mess


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I use these. https://www.supplyhouse.com/Sioux-C...MI2vmqjLnr-gIVIsmUCR1cxw3cEAQYASABEgJxkPD_BwE

And I found a deal on them couple days ago on eBay. .66 cents a pair, 75 pair for $50


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I found Wolverine big orange flappers for $5 each, 2- 12 count cases. Free ship

12 -Wolverine big orange toilet flushvalves with flappers $72 shipped


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I need a new ceramic stem. Anyone know the part number right off ?


 I know its Kohler, but it looks just like a Grohe stem I just replaced a week ago🤔


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

you could almost stay home today Terry.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135612
> 
> 
> you could almost stay home today Terry.


It’ll be fall again by 9am breh. Just wait.

But yeah, we broke a low record last night. So much for global warming 🌈

You think I’m joking about me staying home, no troll…….I’m not. 
I don’t stay home all day, just till it cracks 32 degrees.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

back to the drawing board on this guy here. Maybe if there was a way to replace it beyond the press. I love press, but this would be a hard no.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135618
> 
> 
> back to the drawing board on this guy here. Maybe if there was a way to replace it beyond the press. I love press, but this would be a hard no.


It tells you that the company designers and engineers are not competent. It’s a flawed system for more reasons than your example on the table player, that’s what’s up


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Care to elaborate? It wouldn’t look the best, but replacment issues is the big one for me. What else?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Care to elaborate? It wouldn’t look the best, but replacment issues is the big one for me. What else?


Well sure it’s a replacement issue. It’s also an oring sealed joint. Top quality work uses metal filler or threads to make the connections. 

It deforms the pipe. Pressing the joint causes deflection. Deflection can be minimized by proper press techniques but can’t be eliminated.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> I know its Kohler, but it looks just like a Grohe stem I just replaced a week ago🤔


It for sure kohler, I forgot to disclose that in the original post. 

I agree it looks like a grohe stem. And a grohe 3/4” ceramic stem might very well fit.

I believe I have a 3/4” Grohe stem in stock to compare, you reminded me I need to get that out and Check it.

You’ve gained some respect from me due to the content of that post.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Today has been one of those days where im glad i dont drink anymore. Because i would get 100% black out drunk tonight and say fck the world. And then i'd feel like sh!t the rest of the weekend.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Today has been one of those days where im glad i dont drink anymore. Because i would get 100% black out drunk tonight and say fck the world. And then i'd feel like sh!t the rest of the weekend.


What’s wrong lil Rocky ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Incompetence. ALOT of incompetence today. Slab guy knocked 2 of our trough drains half way off the risers when they poured the slab. Filled the traps with concrete. These traps are over 3 feet down in the ground about 4 ft off the exterior wall. And of course an out of town job. So the guys bust the concrete, get down to the traps, starts his cut on the first one and starts getting water spray out of the line, hole starts filling up with water. So they go outside, cleanout is full of water. so the line is clogged outside somewhere. They use their sump pump in the hole theyve dug out inside the building and start pumping water out. Water in cleanout starts to drop and full of gravel. The riser wasnt tall enough when they put the gravel around the side of the building and just made a little hole around the top of the riser and laid the cleanout basically on the ground above the riser. This is a storm water trough type system inside the building, and the site guy connects all of that outside of the building. We have done about 40 of these same buildings and this was a first. so now the hole inside they dug is nothing but muck, job didnt get finished, spent my afternoon getting one of my trailers, loading up with concrete and sand. Im just over it. Fckin lazy asss idiots. Concrete co starts the pours on these buildings at 3am. you think they give a sh!t if they bump these troughs around or not? nope.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

it’s been a fun day for those guys. But they’ll be rewarded for their efforts and it’s getting added to the bill.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You’ve gained some respect from me due to the content of that post.


 Just wait, I've got loads of sporadic info rolling around upstairs🤪


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Incompetence. ALOT of incompetence today. Slab guy knocked 2 of our trough drains half way off the risers when they poured the slab. Filled the traps with concrete. These traps are over 3 feet down in the ground about 4 ft off the exterior wall. And of course an out of town job. So the guys bust the concrete, get down to the traps, starts his cut on the first one and starts getting water spray out of the line, hole starts filling up with water. So they go outside, cleanout is full of water. so the line is clogged outside somewhere. They use their sump pump in the hole theyve dug out inside the building and start pumping water out. Water in cleanout starts to drop and full of gravel. The riser wasnt tall enough when they put the gravel around the side of the building and just made a little hole around the top of the riser and laid the cleanout basically on the ground above the riser. This is a storm water trough type system inside the building, and the site guy connects all of that outside of the building. We have done about 40 of these same buildings and this was a first. so now the hole inside they dug is nothing but muck, job didnt get finished, spent my afternoon getting one of my trailers, loading up with concrete and sand. Im just over it. Fckin lazy asss idiots. Concrete co starts the pours on these buildings at 3am. you think they give a sh!t if they bump these troughs around or not? nope.


I learned my lesson the hard way. Let me give you some advice lil breh, you have to have a man on the job when the concrete is being poured. 

I had some concrete guys F my brothers slab rough up. I also relied on my brother to tell me what side of his property the city lateral was on. Instead of having a 50’ sewer I had a 150’ sewer. Lucky the land slopes to the street or I could’ve ran out of drop. All big mistakes.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I gotta work on this POS faucet tomorrow. 
I hope the cartridge comes out of it. POS


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I gotta work on this POS faucet tomorrow.
> I hope the cartridge comes out of it. POS
> 
> View attachment 135676


🙄 Peice of cake Toto.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Got a good one in my inbox last night. 11 building apartment complex, need a quote to jet and camera all mains, and man holes vacuumed out. Just gotta find someone with a vaccum truck.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 🙄 Peice of cake Toto.


Terry don’t like Moen.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Backflow we installed about 4 months ago. Never seen this. Factory defect? Second, house was built in 1905. Existing customer. He has something really special in the basement of this house that he told me I can have. It is going to look amazing restored and set in our shop. Pure art work.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135684
> 
> View attachment 135683
> 
> Backflow we installed about 4 months ago. Never seen this. Factory defect? Second, house was built in 1905. Existing customer. He has something really special in the basement of this house that he told me I can have. It is going to look amazing restored and set in our shop. Pure art work.


Is it a piston pump?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Coal fired water heater bish ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Coal fired water heater bish ?



Yes, coal fired water heater.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes, coal fired water heater.


Terry been around the block once or twice.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Terry been around the block once or twice.


it belongs in a museum.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I went all copper and don’t tell anyone about the hose Bibb, I got paid extra for that.
> View attachment 135464
> 
> View attachment 135463


No check valve?????


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> No check valve?????


Nope, not even a vacuum breaker. There are 15 more scattered around the property. Been that way for 40 yrs.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Terry don’t like Moen.


Moen gets to Terry...


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> Moen gets to Terry...


No, Moens just a POS product. You shouldn’t need a $50 specialty tool to remove a positemp cartridge.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No, Moens just a POS product. You shouldn’t need a $50 specialty tool to remove a positemp cartridge.


Did you leave at home?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> Did you leave at home?


Nope


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No, Moens just a POS product. You shouldn’t need a $50 specialty tool to remove a positemp cartridge.


Then you'll really love their newest design.....liked the Moens personally, but the new "2 piece " cartridge is stupid AF


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Incompetence. ALOT of incompetence today. Slab guy knocked 2 of our trough drains half way off the risers when they poured the slab. Filled the traps with concrete. These traps are over 3 feet down in the ground about 4 ft off the exterior wall. And of course an out of town job. So the guys bust the concrete, get down to the traps, starts his cut on the first one and starts getting water spray out of the line, hole starts filling up with water. So they go outside, cleanout is full of water. so the line is clogged outside somewhere. They use their sump pump in the hole they've dug out inside the building and start pumping water out. Water in cleanout starts to drop and full of gravel. The riser wasn't tall enough when they put the gravel around the side of the building and just made a little hole around the top of the riser and laid the cleanout basically on the ground above the riser. This is a storm water trough type system inside the building, and the site guy connects all of that outside of the building. We have done about 40 of these same buildings and this was a first. so now the hole inside they dug is nothing but muck, job didn't get finished, spent my afternoon getting one of my trailers, loading up with concrete and sand. I'm just over it. Fckin lazy asss idiots. Concrete co starts the pours on these buildings at 3am. you think they give a sh!t if they bump these troughs around or not? nope.


BACK when I 4th year Appetence, drove by a Shopping Center where My CO. was
doing drain Cleaning I saw a Asphalt CO. Laying down New asphalt, so I mention to
my Boss, went on about my Day a couple of Weeks Later get a Late Nite Call
Main Line Stoppage at That Shopping Center Sure enough when my work partner
and I got the had cover over the C.I. C/O Covers, called the boss on the two way
he told to standby while he contacted the Owner, so we ended up breaking the C/O 
Covers then cleared the blockage, the went back a couple weeks later to dig out the 
Asphalt around the box and replace all the lids


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

PlumberPhil said:


> Then you'll really love their newest design.....liked the Moens personally, but the new "2 piece " cartridge is stupid AF


Yea. The new Mcore series, not a fan. Looks like plastic junk. Posi temp reins surpreme.

The tool is like 20.00 Terry. I’ll mail you one.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

A month or so Later I got called to the same center because their was a Restaurant
that had it's own 200' sewer Main the C/O Covers were totally Asphalted over time 
to call the boss and wait again, the started with pick axing the Asphalt to Locate 
the two C/O'S Opened up a appox 10x15' area that the Asphalt CO. had to replace at no charge


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> Then you'll really love their newest design.....liked the Moens personally, but the new "2 piece " cartridge is stupid AF


Of course it’s stupid. Just like how you need that stupid “ wrench “ to remove those recessed cartridge nuts on some of their two handle POS faucets. Monticello’s….

Don’t worry, Terry knows what he’s talking bout.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Of course it’s stupid. Just like how you need that stupid “ wrench “ to remove those recessed cartridge nuts on some of their two handle POS faucets. Monticello’s….
> 
> Don’t worry, Terry knows what he’s talking bout.


try working on one plumbing where company A, stripped out the tabs on those plastic, fine threaded, retaining nuts. They called the right company. The second time.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> try working on one plumbing where company A, stripped out the tabs on those plastic, fine threaded, retaining nuts. They called the right company. The second time.


Mickey Mouse designs they have. Plastic retaining nuts and copper clips. It’s a bad joke


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

buy it for looks, buy it for life. we'll spend 2 hours on that ****, any day of the week.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No, Moens just a POS product. You shouldn’t need a $50 specialty tool to remove a positemp cartridge.


The tools were only 18$ when I got mine. They are also steel and I have two different sizes. Almost never use the one with the smaller nut but I have had to because the big one doesn't always fit.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> The tools were only 18$ when I got mine. They are also steel and I have two different sizes. Almost never use the one with the smaller nut but I have had to because the big one doesn't always fit.











Cartridge Puller Tool for Moen cartridges and stems


Cartridge Puller Tool for Moen cartridges and stems. Now includes FREE PosiTemp puller (a $20 value)! Free Shipping.



www.chicagofaucetshoppe.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Cartridge Puller Tool for Moen cartridges and stems
> 
> 
> Cartridge Puller Tool for Moen cartridges and stems. Now includes FREE PosiTemp puller (a $20 value)! Free Shipping.
> ...


I should buy that one. Or Barry can send me one for Xmas 😁

The old fashioned one has never let me down. Just make sure to purge the valve before inserting the new stem. You need to flush out those old bits of oring.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I should buy that one. Or Barry can send me one for Xmas 😁
> 
> The old fashioned one has never let me down. Just make sure to purge the valve before inserting the new stem. You need to flush out those old bits of oring.


I think they should make different colors. Maybe have some South American people custom build a wooden box for it.

Do you think if it has integral stop valves I could turn them off and pull the cartridge retainer clip and put 3,000 psi of nitrogen through the shower arm I could blow the cartridge out ? Or do you think the center stem would blow out ? 🫣😸

Hold a piece of 1.5” steel pipe with a cap over the cartridge to catch it when it flys out .


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Not in our scope to replace or repair. Owner is handling. Just thought I would share. 58 gas connections though. Easy. Money.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

You should press it all with propress G copper. Strap and label it. Done

Yiu could hand polish each cut and still come out ahead.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Carbon and black iron.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

come help me put all this in my shower and tub in a couple weeks Terry.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135715
> 
> 
> come help me put all this in my shower and tub in a couple weeks Terry.


Terry don’t waste his time installing Kroller


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135707
> 
> View attachment 135708
> 
> ...


Total hackjob! Is that the new stuff that went in or the old stuff to come out?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Total hackjob! Is that the new stuff that went in or the old stuff to come out?


That’s the old stuff that I believe is staying. We’re not touching it. Not in my contract. There’s some new server stations, and a bar up towards the front of the building, that’s the only plumbing work in my scope. The rest is gas.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135707
> 
> View attachment 135708
> 
> ...


Sharkbite City!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PlumberPhil said:


> Sharkbite City!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Don’t laugh, that’s a real place in Florida.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Almost every time im at the parts counter at least one person is getting some kind of shark bite fittings.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Almost every time im at the parts counter at least one person is getting some kind of shark bite fittings.


They have their time and place, definitely not my go to but for certain situations i will use them


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Shadyear said:


> They have their time and place, definitely not my go to but for certain situations i will use them











Sharkbit the hot side leak that caused this gas leak pending a repipe.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

Happy Friday😴 at about 130hrs....12th day straight🤪


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> View attachment 135718
> 
> Sharkbit the hot side leak that caused this gas leak pending a repipe.


Is that polybutelyne? If it is thats not the sharkbites fault that is terrible pipe


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Shadyear said:


> Is that polybutelyne? If it is thats not the sharkbites fault that is terrible pipe











Sharkbite was the repair. This joint was the culprit. Cannot say htf it lasted w/o the band. It used to have one, ho said they started smelling gas a year ago.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> View attachment 135720
> 
> Sharkbite was the repair. This joint was the culprit. Cannot say htf it lasted w/o the band. It used to have one, ho said they started smelling gas a year ago.


A year ago? Thats rediculous. I couldnt imagine living flippantly with a gas leak for a year.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> A year ago? Thats rediculous. I couldnt imagine living flippantly with a gas leak for a year.


I’ve pulled up to houses and smelled gas as soon as I stepped out of the van. 

I go straight to the meter and turn it off. Open all the doors up to the house.

Usually I find an old steel line laying on damp ground that has rusted the bottom out of the pipe. Houses on piers with dirt crawspaces 18”-48” space. Most being about 24”


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Shadyear said:


> They have their time and place, definitely not my go to but for certain situations i will use them


We never use them. We have some caps for testing shower valves, or temporary capping a remodel, but that’s it. Never for any kind of repair. Press, crimp, or glue.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Shadyear said:


> A year ago? Thats rediculous. I couldnt imagine living flippantly with a gas leak for a year.


Yeah I agree. they got lucky. They didn’t want to make it a thing of it, I guess. They rent from the business at the front of the property, and the husband works there.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> We never use them. We have some caps for testing shower valves, or temporary capping a remodel, but that’s it. Never for any kind of repair. Press, crimp, or glue.


I’ll use them for relief lines. Transition from copper to cpvc. I’ll use them in rental houses crawlspace also. I have quite a few experiments going on right now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ll use them for relief lines. Transition from copper to cpvc. I’ll use them in rental houses crawlspace also. I have quite a few experiments going on right now.



I like that. Experiments. We practice plumbing. Hell, a dr practice's medicine. I dont want a dr that practices. Practice on someone else!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

A couple of our guys used to use them for demo caps but not anymore. We had three seperate incidents of sharkbites blowing off, two were caps whwre you could see the drywall guys phucked them up. Two leaked a little for a while and caused minimal damage. One blew off overnight causing 5,000$ worth of damage and a lot of time delay on a very important, very big job.

With a propress on every van there's no excuse to use sharkbites or any other brand of push fitting.

The only thing close to that which we use are gas stab terminations on PE gas pipe. They have multiple sets of teeth, they have multiple oring seals on the INSIDE of the pipe where it's smooth, and they get used at only ~10psi outdoors.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

Wierd seeing a heater unstrapped like that


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> Wierd seeing a heater unstrapped like that


It’s probably even weirder seeing building shaking and the ground moving.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It’s probably even weirder seeing building shaking and the ground moving.


Nah that doesnt even phase me anymore lol


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

it's weird seeing a platform that tall for a non gas tank, even when its not required anymore, but maybe required when the house was built.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> it's weird seeing a platform that tall for a non gas tank, even when its not required anymore, but maybe required when the house was built.


Are electric tanks FVIR ? I honsteky don’t know. 

They built it too F’n tall. It was over 3’ off the garage floor. I told the homeowner the framers were stupid. 🤣


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Cartridge Puller Tool for Moen cartridges and stems
> 
> 
> Cartridge Puller Tool for Moen cartridges and stems. Now includes FREE PosiTemp puller (a $20 value)! Free Shipping.
> ...


Never seen in of those sets, it would prob cost $120 with shipping and exchange to ship to Canada.
I have this piece of crap, but it works. 
unless the stem breaks off.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I gotta work on this POS faucet tomorrow.
> I hope the cartridge comes out of it. POS
> 
> View attachment 135676


It will moen when you pull on it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Replaced a w/c today, it had some “brown” eyeshadow lodged in it!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I pulled a toothbrush from one yesterday. It's been clogging for a month.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

I pulled out a tank top one time and the cutsomer deadpan looked at me and said "I have no idea where that came from, must have been from the previous tenants a year ago"


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Over the years I’ve pulled: jewelry, kids toothbrush, toys, Gucci sunglasses(and yes she wanted them back even tho the auger fcuked them up), scissors, pens, nail files, a t-bone, a pocket knife, a lighter, a diaper, and recently a “foam” letter “B”.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Try pulling out a couple condoms wrapped up in some tree roots at your uncles house who had a visectomy 3 years prior.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Try pulling out a couple condoms wrapped up in some tree roots at your uncles house who had a visectomy 3 years prior.


Years ago I was working for/with this shady guy, at a metro housing- town house block where 10-12 units all had crawl spaces, in the last unit the drain came apart at the end of the line and filled the crawl space with “love” (there were so many tampons, condoms and empty dice bags). 
So we started to pump it out, but he didn’t have enough hose to run the sewage over to a manhole, being cheap he decided to just let it go on the snow covered lawn and down the hill to a catch basin maybe 100’ away.
It took hours to pump out, at one point he came to me and said, “hey look at this!”, there was a bunch kids down near the catch basin making “ice balls” and having a snow ball fight! 
he was pretty racist, so he insisted we didn’t say anything.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Long list of service today. 

Tub faucet repairs at two different houses. 

Dishwasher swap out.

Toilet repair

Toilet reset

Then another toilet repair.

So I’ll be making 5-6 different houses today. Maybe more.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Meetings, meetings, more meetings, and then at the very least going to go mount a v53 Lp exterior so the electrician can do his part.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m doing good. 

Got another toilet bowl scrub pad out of the Gerber toilet.

Dishwasher swap went great. Took an hour.

quick stop at Home Depot for a positemp handle…..

So far so good, about to go to a Toilet repair.

Another call came in for a commercial business with two bathrooms back to back not flushing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m doing good.
> 
> Got another toilet bowl scrub pad out of the Gerber toilet.
> 
> ...


not a good way to end the day on that last one, probably end up being a real biitch of a call.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> not a good way to end the day on that last one, probably end up being a real biitch of a call.


I put one toilet repair off until tomorrow, it’s not a toilet they use much and it’s turned off. 

Trying to get more info about the bathrooms that are stopped up. I have the office maintenance guy searching for a cleanout.

Ran by my shop to drop off that old dishwasher and load up my sewer equipment. Grab a quick bite to eat.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I put one toilet repair off until tomorrow, it’s not a toilet they use much and it’s turned off.
> 
> Trying to get more info about the bathrooms that are stopped up. I have the office maintenance guy searching for a cleanout.
> 
> ...


I bet you didn’t even wash your hands. You nasty Mofo.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, I did at least get it mounted. Now I gotta haul ass home before they put the dumpster in the wrong spot at my house. Bathroom demo starts tomorrow.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135784
> 
> Well, I did at least get it mounted. Now I gotta haul ass home before they put the dumpster in the wrong spot at my house. Bathroom demo starts tomorrow.


All you did is left it out for someone to steal. 

Those dumpster people are stupid ****ers


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I bet you didn’t even wash your hands. You nasty Mofo.


That just washes the flavor off. I used the juice that ran out of that dishwasher for dipping sauce. Bish


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> not a good way to end the day on that last one, probably end up being a real biitch of a call.


Wasn’t bad today but I’m not finished. I filled all 4 toilets up with water and that pushed the clog out into the street. It’s flushing for now. 


The only cleanout I found is in the middle of the office. 

Too many people in there right now to run my machine through it. I’ll wait till the weekend or the end of a day after they close.

The building is only 2 yrs old and they have wipes and paper towels in the bathrooms. Told them to remove those two items 

Sewer is only 30 feet long. I’ll probably cable it next week unless they have trouble before then.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> All you did is left it out for someone to steal.
> 
> Those dumpster people are stupid ****ers


Nah. It’s a hunt camp DEEP in the woods. If you found it by accident you’re lost af.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nah. It’s a hunt camp DEEP in the woods. If you found it by accident you’re lost af.
> [/QUOTE





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nah. It’s a hunt camp DEEP in the woods. If you found it by accident you’re lost af.


that Florida well water is gonna eat that thing up. Better treat that water and not one of those BS Ph filters. You need real treatment kid


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> that Florida well water is gonna eat that thing up. Better treat that water and not one of those BS Ph filters. You need real treatment kid


Not my problem.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Not my problem.


Water quality may be addressed in your code book. 

I see you just care about the money. We’d get along great 🌈. 🫶🤣


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Water quality may be addressed in your code book.
> 
> I see you just care about the money. We’d get along great 🌈. 🫶🤣


 i cant force a customer to buy a whole home water filter system. I can only recommend it. Care about money? Of course.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> i cant force a customer to buy a whole home water filter system. I can only recommend it. Care about money? Of course.


The plumbing code can dictate the materials the water isn’t treated and is not compatible with the chosen materials. Like acid water when the house is piped in copper for example. 

Can they enforce treatment ? Nope but they can require treatment to be in operation at final inspection.

Certain water conditions can also void your tankless warranty.
I’m not sure if it’s in Floridas code or not


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

1990 water heater started leaking yesterday.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Please tell me you sold them a new one?

insepctors here aren’t gonna take the time to check that. They lean on the engineers. Now rinnai very well could request a water test if it were a warranty issue. And I don’t blame them.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

I saw a tank humming along from '86 a few months back, didt want a new one


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Please tell me you sold them a new one?


Going to switch to electric.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Going to switch to electric.


Must be LP?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Left home at 10am
-Roughed-in 3pc basement WR in PEX-A, plus one frost free. (My drain guy did the underground drains/venting/concrete work)
-changed a failing Watts mixing valve 
-repipe double sink w/ DW in a condo that had been piped in- in ABS, and swapped out the kitchen faucet
-changed a 1/2” stop and drain ball valve for a hose bib 
Home by 5pm
All work with-in 15 km from my home.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

freshly sharpened auger bits with a fresh cup of go go juice. It’s a good morning.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Must be LP?


It’s natural gas.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It’s natural gas.


But why?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have no words.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> But why?


Because it’s in the city and natural gas is available. Propane would require a tank and gas delivery. 

It turns out that the water heater wasn’t needed. It’s been sitting there idle for 25 yrs with the pilot burning and the outlet capped innthe attic.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

no dude. i mean why would they wanna go from natural gas to electric.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> no dude. i mean why would they wanna go from natural gas to electric.


Because there are no venting requirements to meet with electric. The panel box has many available spaces and it is 20’ away.

Electric heaters are cheaper to purchase initially and the person purchasing and maintaining the water heaters are not paying to operate the water heater.

So the answer is that it’s cheaper to install an electric rather than a gas model in the installation conditions at this building.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> no dude. i mean why would they wanna go from natural gas to electric.


I have an electric water heater in my house.

I have a rebuild kit with elements and thermostats on hand. Parts are available at any hardware store.

There’s nothing special about them. Unless the tank leaks there’s nothing I can’t repair /replace on them in a few minutes.

They’re cheap to buy compared to anything else’s on the market.

Electricity is reasonably priced here.

City water delivery temps are innthe 70’s most of the year. This makes recovery time fairly quick.

Any questions Terry will try to answer.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I have an electric water heater in my house.
> 
> I have a rebuild kit with elements and thermostats on hand. Parts are available at any hardware store.
> 
> ...


I think I’m at the other end of the spectrum here. Gas is pretty cheap in PA and incoming water temperature I doubt gets much higher than 60* and often lower than 45*. We only see and install electric tanks in on demand small capacity settings and rentals for the most part. Also people who want the all electric discount from the power company, if they are brave enough to try a heat pump type furnace with an electric grid type “emergency” backup.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I currently have a 65gal. electric. 

I had a 30gal electric years ago, pulled out a nice 45gal propane model a number of years ago I was going to hook up. Then I got the 65gal electric for free and it was only used for 6 months, practically brand new. One element burnt out a while back so I replaced both with some ultra low watt/ft elements I got for a couple bucks each on clearance at a small hardware store.

Yes, electric is a good bit more expensive than propane. But I didn't have to get a tank, run gas lines, or run a vent. I also got the 10ga. wire for free, it looks an awful lot like well pump wire.....


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I got a no hot water call yesterday on a electric water heater. The owner says he took the cover plates off and there are no signs of leaks.

It’s a Rheem heater.

Parts are not an issue. What’s not to like ? 
Easy money 🌈


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Started getting a little windy here today after lunch.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

some days are harder than others…..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

KCPlumb said:


> some days are harder than others…..
> View attachment 135852
> 
> 
> View attachment 135853


This is why I always keep a small piece of plywood on the van. Lots of 100yr+ old floors around here. I see you do the same.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

That extra hole is for when the toilet overflows.
It’s like a tiny floor drain that leads to the crawlspace below.

Looks like he forgot the square pipe back at shop. I hate when I do that, especially when I’ve already cut the hole for the toilet.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

*i started on my master shower the past couple of afternoons. I got the 6 port valve in, and all 6 lines ran to the outlets. Still have to tie the hot and cold in around the corner at my lavatory wall manifolds. It’s gonna be a real bltch too. I want to put a descaler on the steamer. So I think I’m going to put that inside my vanity as well. There’s gonna be quite a few things inside my vanity when this is done. But it’ll all be readily accessible. Oh, the boss added in ceiling heaters. Heat lamp style. I hope I can center them in front of our lavatories in the ceiling or it just isn’t gonna look right. May just do 1 instead of 2 if that’s the case. *


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> *i started on my master shower the past couple of afternoons. I got the 6 port valve in, and all 6 lines ran to the outlets. Still have to tie the hot and cold in around the corner at my lavatory wall manifolds. It’s gonna be a real bltch too. I want to put a descaler on the steamer. So I think I’m going to put that inside my vanity as well. There’s gonna be quite a few things inside my vanity when this is done. But it’ll all be readily accessible. Oh, the boss added in ceiling heaters. Heat lamp style. I hope I can center them in front of our lavatories in the ceiling or it just isn’t gonna look right. May just do 1 instead of 2 if that’s the case. *


I installed a steam heater a few weeks ago. Where you going to run the drain to ?

I hooked it up with 3/8” OD tubing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I installed a steam heater a few weeks ago. Where you going to run the drain to ?
> 
> I hooked it up with 3/8” OD tubing.


Outside wall. Shower wall is on outside wall.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

You're not going to be able to get to your lavatory faucets to replace them or make a repair because you’re installing all that steam crap inside the vanity taking up all the room. 

Just a nightmare for a service plumber to find one day when you move out. 

I’m really getting a bad feeling about it all Rocky. You need to find a place to put your stuff you can service it. Can I get a big 10-4 on that cowboy ?

Better make access panels for those Kroller shower valves…..to stop a drip it’s a $300 solenoid and a few hours labor.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

Bad glue joint on 1.25" 90, luckily nothing buried deep here in the sunshine state.....usually


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Ye ole swing joint


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I installed a steam heater a few weeks ago. Where you going to run the drain to ?
> 
> I hooked it up with 3/8” OD tubing.


steamer is going in the attic.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve been using these in all the high rise condos along the coast.

So much easier than carrying crimping tools to the 35th floor penthouse.








Flair-It PEXLock 1 in. PEX X 3/4 in. D PEX Reducing Tee


PEXlock 1 x 3/4 x 1 tee, quick and easy installation using only pliers, remove with straight head screwdriver, reuse, use with PEX pipe




www.maxwarehouse.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’ve been using these in all the high rise condos along the coast.
> 
> So much easier than carrying crimping tools to the 35th floor penthouse.
> 
> ...


😳


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Rockstah makes new attic access fa da stemah dood. Valve and descaler will go in cabinet. In between our closets in hallway. No room inside closets, well; not without moving a massivepile of sh!t. And closet access suck to begin with. Always gotta wait for the HO to move their stuff when they new days ago you were gonna need to get up there. 🙄


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

the orange bag hanging on the side of it paints the picture.


----------



## PlumberPhil (3 mo ago)

Last job of the day....OM says "40 gal elec, thought it'd be easy in and out.....🖕🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

refferal from a buddy of mine who does a lot of flips, to this other dude that does flips. Breh says tile Guy just needs a new top for the shower drain so they can lay the floor. I said ok. That’s fine, screwed top Into flange and left. Said good luck. 🫶🏼


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

brand new generac, builder calls me said there’s a gas leak at the generator. Wasn’t too far so swung by to take a look. And there sure was a gas leak. Right there on that carb somewhere. You could hear it pissing out of it. Turned the valve off and left. Not my problem.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135957
> 
> 
> brand new generac, builder calls me said there’s a gas leak at the generator. Wasn’t too far so swung by to take a look. And there sure was a gas leak. Right there on that carb somewhere. You could hear it pissing out of it. Turned the valve off and left. Not my problem.


Did you check the gas pressure ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Did you check the gas pressure ?


I did not, right pressure or not it’s comprimised.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I did not, right pressure or not it’s comprimised.


Your regulator could’ve failed if you installed it. Either way, gas pressure needs to be checked.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Your regulator could’ve failed.


on a 1/4lb line, with no regulator?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> on a 1/4lb line, with no regulator?


Well probably not then. If it is then the gas company reg went bad and they’d have other trouble if they have other appliances on da gas


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I always check gas pressure because I charge $25 extra for it to pay for my manometer. And it’s good practice.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135956
> 
> 
> refferal from a buddy of mine who does a lot of flips, to this other dude that does flips. Breh says tile Guy just needs a new top for the shower drain so they can lay the floor. I said ok. That’s fine, screwed top Into flange and left. Said good luck. 🫶🏼


Ok so update on this sh!t show just a little bit ago. Dude texts me and says this is what the tile guy is putting down for a line is it going to work. i didn’t respond yet. Seems he is figuring some things out. I think I’m going to wait a couple days untill the tiles about finished to tell him.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Well probably not then. If it is then the gas company reg went bad and they’d have other trouble if they have other appliances on da gas


There is a regulator on it. But generac needs to look at that carb before I touch it. Or then I own it. 🫶🏼


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 135953
> 
> View attachment 135954
> View attachment 135952
> ...


bad flare? My 26.99 flare tool from ace hardware would have been primo. Or was it just not tight?


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

Replaced vacuum break and stem on a frost proof hose bib and installed pan on the Rinnai that was installed in the attic (I don’t understand why it wasn’t done when it was installed, but easy money)

Replaced supply line on a water that was leaking. Whoever installed it didn’t team the pipe and the line wasn’t pushed all the way on the pipe.

Looked at a tankless that was randomly shutting off. Turned out to be on the garage circuit with a GFCI that kept tripping. And replaced some fill valves and flappers.

Checked out a gas leak. Guy had his pool heater removed but they left the gas line and the valve was opened slightly. Capped off the line at the meter. Also had a Mixet shower valve that was leaking and a price pfister lav faucet the was dripping. Rebuilt those

Low water pressure at all fixtures. Pressure reducing valve failed/failing. Quoted a replacement but they have water still so they’re not motivated to get it fixed.

Not a bad day overall.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> bad flare? My 26.99 flare tool from ace hardware would have been primo. Or was it just not tight?


I took it apart and the flare was fine and intact. No cracks.

I reassembled and checked for leaks. No leaks.

Gas company signed off on it about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I took it apart and the flare was fine and intact. No cracks.
> 
> I reassembled and checked for leaks. No leaks.
> 
> Gas company signed off on it about 30 minutes ago.


30 minutes??? In my area it was about a week for them. It’s now down to a day or so


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Blue2 said:


> 30 minutes??? In my area it was about a week for them. It’s now down to a day or so


Took them a few hours to get there, I had other service work to do while I waited. 

They just signed off on the test a little while ago.

They get peoples gas turned on quick here, that’s how they make money, people using gas. Can’t use it if it’s locked off.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Took them a few hours to get there, I had other service work to do while I waited.
> 
> They just signed off on the test a little while ago.
> 
> They get peoples gas turned on quick here, that’s how they make money, people using gas. Can’t use it if it’s locked off.


In my area we have Coserv and atmos. Coserv has been better than atmos generally. But it’s still at least a day after repairs have been made typically.

i did have one that they thought there was a gas leak and the gas co yanked the meter. I went to test everything and couldn’t detect a leak. They came back before I had put my tools away.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Typical meter set up in hillbillyville.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That’s quite a drip leg.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

new home owner. Home inspection report was squeaky clean. Found this jetter hose cut off in the kitchen vent. BIG problems. Cast iron drain lines. Told them to lawyer up. Roof is completley shot too. Young couple; just had a baby. Sh!t like this is what gives us bad reputations.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135981
> 
> 
> new home owner. Home inspection report was squeaky clean. Found this jetter hose cut off in the kitchen vent. BIG problems. Cast iron drain lines. Told them to lawyer up. Roof is completley shot too. Young couple; just had a baby. Sh!t like this is what gives us bad reputations.


That’s no reflection on a plumber. 

Thats bad they actually paid for an inspection and that wasn’t found.

The previous owners will be on the hook for that. Who knows what was discussed when that hose was cut off.

I don’t dig up sewers for free if my cable gets hung up. I’ll charge them to dig up and repair the pipe and get my cable free. If they refuse then I cut my cable and leave.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 135981
> 
> 
> new home owner. Home inspection report was squeaky clean. Found this jetter hose cut off in the kitchen vent. BIG problems. Cast iron drain lines. Told them to lawyer up. Roof is completley shot too. Young couple; just had a baby. Sh!t like this is what gives us bad reputations.


There's a green jetter hose like that sold with nozzles on amazon marketed for use with an electric pressure washer. Maybe the last home owner is the culprit.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> There's a green jetter hose like that sold with nozzles on amazon marketed for use with an electric pressure washer. Maybe the last home owner is the culprit.


He was an elderly fellow who is no longer alive. His kids sold the house after he passed.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Removed a mower deck and installed a plow on his John Deer lawn mower, f’cked around with tire chains. JD is like AS or Kohler! Let’s reinvent the wheel! Very good customer!


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

termite nest under a upstairs toilet. 

I immediately covered it with a black trash bag and duct taped the bag to the floor.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If you disturb them too much they will run to another place and make another nest. 

If you guys ever run into termites, stop everything and notify the homeowner. Don’t keep working. Or I guess you can do what you want but I’ve been told it’s best to stop.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

easy money today with a couple sewer lines within 2 miles of each other 2 counties over. Lines you can hear that sewer cable in. Easy money today.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> easy money today with a couple sewer lines within 2 miles of each other 2 counties over. Lines you can hear that sewer cable in. Easy money today.
> View attachment 135987


I need you to cut that loose and roll the writing to the top of the pipe there Rocky. 

Terry wants yo be an A-hole today


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That extra hole is for when the toilet overflows.
> It’s like a tiny floor drain that leads to the crawlspace below.
> 
> Looks like he forgot the square pipe back at shop. I hate when I do that, especially when I’ve already cut the hole for the toilet.


Funny


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Where’s my buddy Sparky ? @sparky you ok ? I miss your posts……


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The Basement floor drains- “Trap seal primer” tube was run off the 2nd floors tub and shower, shower head pipe… 
Why?








why run 45’-50’ of 1/4” copper tube from the second floor down to the basement floor drain, when you can run 10’ for the laundry tub that’s 10’ away from the floor drain.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a customer this thanksgiving morning that is not getting enough hot water for some reason when she showered. She has a 50 gal electric tank.

possible causes.

1. using too much hot water
2. Water not hot enough
3. Lower element not firing
4. Shower faucet temp limiter set incorrect.
5. A hot water leak, that’s associated with #1.

It’s going to be some fine advertising for that little retirement community with my truck sitting in her driveway. The community will be packed today with guests from all over the city….and they all have plenty of money. Houses start at about 500k in this community and 500K is a butt load for a house in Bama that’s not on the water. 

Plus this little lady is sweet as can be. She said that she was just going to leave a message to get on my list and didn’t expect me to answer.

Im blessed with good customers 👍


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I have a customer this thanksgiving morning that is not getting enough hot water for some reason when she showered. She has a 50 gal electric tank.
> 
> possible causes.
> 
> ...


#3, 5 usually
#7 worn mixing faucet, least likely.

Customer: "I'm having a problem, just handle it, I'm busy."

What did you find?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> #3, 5 usually
> #7 worn mixing faucet, least likely.
> 
> Customer: "I'm having a problem, just handle it, I'm busy."
> ...


I haven’t went yet. I’m waiting to go closer to lunch so more people will be in the neighborhood 🤣

This is neighborhood is a goldmine. The people will call you to come out for anything……I swear they just want to talk sometimes. They have the check already filled out with everything but the amount type customers.

My guess is that she has company in town and they used a lot of hot water. It’s probably not set very hot…..

I looked her up and on November 18, 2019 I checked her water heater for proper operation. Charged her $125 service visit and that’s all.

I use an app called TurboScan. I scan each invoice into it with my iPhone. Then you can search by name and pull up the invoices for that customer. It’s awesome. I have 5 yrs worth of past invoices on my iPhone and the cloud. You can print copies or email copies from your van. I make notes on my invoices about things….. It really helps a lot. The app only costs like $6.

The water heater is in a garage, in the open so it’s easy access.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Quickbooks online app is the same. I like that I can email the invoice and they can pay online with a credit card.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Quickbooks online app is the same. I like that I can email the invoice and they can pay online with a credit card.


What does it cost for quickbooks and what does it cost to process credit card payments ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It’s like 60 a month and just a percentage per card run. Like 3% or so. But you can turn credit card option off on larger amount invoices when you email it. But If they prefer to use a card I add 3% to the bill.
The beauty of it for me is being able to write an estimate at my office and make changes in the feild when requested by the client on my phone and send it right on back to them with the requested changes.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I typically collect cash or check on the job or I get a check mailed to me. 

Doesn’t cost anything.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Everything checked out with the custy’s water heater. Elements pulling correct amperage. Temp is proper. Thermos cycling proper.
Passed a draw test. 
No leaks.

I replaced her shower cartridge. It was 17 yrs old according to her. She had the shower replaced/enlarged when she moved in. But it did function properly when I checked it. Delta 1400 series.

$250 and I waved at about 10 other people out in their yards. It was 75 degrees here today.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

She’s over 90 yrs old and the problem only happened once, so she could be slipping a little. Or I’m slipping and missed the problem. 🤣🌈✌


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> She’s over 90 yrs old and the problem only happened once, so she could be slipping a little. Or I’m slipping and missed the problem. 🤣🌈✌


👍 well, she had a problem and called you out. And you came out and fixed a problem. Whether or not those are the same problems well that's kind of funny isn't it? Pretty cool and the neighbors were out.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> 👍 well, she had a problem and called you out. And you came out and fixed a problem. Whether or not those are the same problems well that's kind of funny isn't it? Pretty cool and the neighbors were out.


I explained it to her as “ I tested several of the most common possibilities and your plumbing passed those tests “. “ If this becomes a reoccurring issue then we will revisit the water heater as it could be a part that’s only malfunctioning intermittently “


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Has anyone used one of these ? 




__





Loading…






www.supplyhouse.com





I’m installing a 1.5” sch 40 pvc water main for a house and need to transition from pvc to the meter. The meter is 1” mip. So I was going to use this and a 1.5” x 1 “ red brass bell reducer.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Has anyone used one of these ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty cool if used smaller stainless fip adapters and liked that, whqt keeps the pvc sealed to the brass?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> Thats pretty cool if used smaller stainless fip adapters and liked that, whqt keeps the pvc sealed to the brass?


I’m thinking there’s an oring buried in there but maybe not. Gotta be better than an all plastic mip adapter.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’d just use a sch80 male.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’d just use a sch80 male.


There’s no practical advantage to that. I’ve checked.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> There’s no practical advantage to that. I’ve checked.


Just recall the issue I had with that sioux chief 3/4 cpvc wing ell. Their copper quality doesn’t seem to be the best. Sch80 male. No issues. Done and done.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Just recall the issue I had with that sioux chief 3/4 cpvc wing ell. Their copper quality doesn’t seem to be the best. Sch80 male. No issues. Done and done.


It’s made from DZR lead free brass, it’s not copper. The metal and pvc is sealed with an EDPM oring.

Sch 80 fittings are only stronger if they’re solvent welded. Threaded adapters are not stronger at the threads.




__





Assembling Threaded Plastic Fittings | LASCO Fittings







www.lascofittings.com


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Has anyone used one of these ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used those in the past on a few of the large homes. They worked well at the time of install and I never heard of any issues with them since.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> termite nest under a upstairs toilet.
> 
> I immediately covered it with a black trash bag and duct taped the bag to the floor.
> 
> View attachment 135985





ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’d just use a sch80 male.


agreeee


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Agreeee


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Has anyone used one of these ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you not use pex?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve never seen pex larger than 1” installed anywhere. I assume 1-1/4” through 2” use same rings and crimpers? Does it even go to 2”?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Blue2 said:


> Can you not use pex?


its too expensive.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I’ve never seen pex larger than 1” installed anywhere. I assume 1-1/4” through 2” use same rings and crimpers? Does it even go to 2”?


I’ve seen the rings for it but never used it. I have used 2” uponor a bunch. Uponor goes up to 3”.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> I’ve seen the rings for it but never used it. I have used 2” uponor a bunch. Uponor goes up to 3”.


We run pre-insulated 3" Uponor for buried steam lines.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It’s only going to be 12-16” deep. If there’s a problem, I’ll just correct it. 

I’m going with the Sioux chief metal head fitting.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

“I need 2 gas lines capped and a price on a repipe”

You need more than that brother. How about a permit to start, and making sure the structure is safe for entry. We’re not capping anything. We can disconnect from the meter, that happens to be locked off. Because that existing gas pipe is also coming out. I fear for any dumbass That plays along with this guy.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I wouldn’t walk around in the structure. I’d cap it at the meter for him.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, new plumber i hired to add to the elite crew that i have has been killing it. Life is good. got lucky with a great hire. That is so hard to come by these days. And he is really loving it here. I dont hire *******s, and we dont work for *******s. Chill enviorment with no degrading or self righteousness, and i dont tolerate bad mouthing of other employees. Seems to be working just fine. Knocking out jobs left and right this guy. Just what i needed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had a kohler motion detection faucet that wouldn’t flow any water. 

When the batteries die you have to turn a plastic stem on the control box to bypass the solenoids.

Hahaha🤣. Their stupid design made me $150 to replace batteries.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I do have a key. its a milwaukee multi screwdriver shaft that fits perfectly. My inspectors are ok with me opening up the gas and checking the appliances. I like to have it 100 when they show up.



Huh....I have been trying to get my hands on one of those gas locks keys.

I have a Milwaukee multi screwdriver, but they may make different models.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tommy plumber said:


> Huh....I have been trying to get my hands on one of those gas locks keys.
> 
> I have a Milwaukee multi screwdriver, but they may make different models.


If it’s a barrel lock you can buy them on eBay sometimes.
They quit using the barrel locks on gas meters around my area, now it’s a red plastic tag that has to be broken off. 

I’ma hit up a gas employee to give me a few. 🤡


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

@Tommy plumber 








TTBW-158 Steel Barrel Lock Plunger Tool for Water Utility Fasteners Size#6 811490014879 | eBay


Jonard Tools Steel Barrel Lock Plunger Tool for Water Utility Fasteners. Size: Size#6. Quantity: 1 tool.



www.ebay.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Huh....I have been trying to get my hands on one of those gas locks keys.
> 
> I have a Milwaukee multi screwdriver, but they may make different models.


an Elkay sink clip driver is the perfect size also for those barrel locks. Or a piece of 3/8 copper.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> an Elkay sink clip driver is the perfect size also for those barrel locks. Or a piece of 3/8 copper.


What are you talking about ? The hole in the barrel locks I’m talking about are about the size of a #2 pencil lead


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Dental suction drain clogged up


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Dental suction drain clogged up
> View attachment 136193
> View attachment 136195
> View attachment 136194


that’s gunna be nasty.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The suction machine fills with spit, blood, pus and everything else that they suck out of someone mouth. When the unit gets full it discharged into the drain and rinses itself.

that floor receptor had a strainer in it. I pulled the machines out and lifted the top grate. Then removed the strainer with pliers.
Threw the strainer away.

I dumped a 5 gal bucket of hot water down the drain and it drained right out.

Moved the equipment back and presented my invoice.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The suction machine fills with spit, blood, pus and everything else that they suck out of someone mouth. When the unit gets full it discharged into the drain and rinses itself.
> 
> that floor receptor had a strainer in it. I pulled the machines out and lifted the top grate. Then removed the strainer with pliers.
> Threw the strainer away.
> ...


I bet that smells amazing. 🤢


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I talked to Verizon Monday about some dash cams for the trucks. A friend of mine who owns a rather large electrical company has them in his trucks. They have foward facing and driver facing cameras with audio recording as well. They work off of satellite, not towers so there’s never any dropped data. I ordered them Monday. Got the hardware for free and it’s self install. Plugs into the obd port and that’s it. 70.00 a month per vehicle. I ordered 4 of them. It also saves me 5% a year on commercial auto. Which is a chunk of change when it’s over 14k a year. But I like the fact that god forbid there’s an accident that’s not one of our drivers fault we will have video of it. People are so sue happy. But I got one driver who was the final push for me to look into it and I can’t just put one in his truck alone. Wouldn’t be too cool.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I talked to Verizon Monday about some dash cams for the trucks. A friend of mine who owns a rather large electrical company has them in his trucks. They have foward facing and driver facing cameras with audio recording as well. They work off of satellite, not towers so there’s never any dropped data. I ordered them Monday. Got the hardware for free and it’s self install. Plugs into the obd port and that’s it. 70.00 a month per vehicle. I ordered 4 of them. It also saves me 5% a year on commercial auto. Which is a chunk of change when it’s over 14k a year. But I like the fact that god forbid there’s an accident that’s not one of our drivers fault we will have video of it. People are so sue happy. But I got one driver who was the final push for me to look into it and I can’t just put one in his truck alone. Wouldn’t be too cool.


I could see where that could help you or bury you with your own evidence. I doubt your guys will like it, no matter what they say to your face.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I could see where that could help you or bury you with your own evidence. I doubt your guys will like it, no matter what they say to your face.


The winds of change sometimes blow cold brother. I've already prepared 3 of them about it. they didn't care. they're for the business and agree with things that save us money.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I don’t see how it saves you money. 4x$70 = $280 month x12 =$3660 a year. 

5% of let’s say 20,0000 insurance ( you said over 14k, never have a firm number ) is only $1,000.

I don’t see how that saves money. Plus you initially have to install the equipment, easy but it must be done.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

The video i get but the audio seems like a violation of privacy, we are in those trucks all day long, i talk to my wife and my family on blue tooth while im driving to calls and i would be uncomfortable with someone listening to my private conversations.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> The video i get but the audio seems like a violation of privacy, we are in those trucks all day long, i talk to my wife and my family on blue tooth while im driving to calls and i would be uncomfortable with someone listening to my private conversations.


When your driving someone else’s vehicle your not in private. Especially when they tell you they’re doing it. I’m sure the law varies state to state. 

But I agree with you. I’d tell him to take it out of my truck or I’m going to find another job.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Believe me, i got better things to do then to wonder what the guys are talking about in the truck and honestly dont want to know. May be a disabled option, if so it will be for their privacy. their locations are already known through the time tracking app i use for keeping up with their hours. the main purpose of this is to monitor speed, and using phones while driving. With the built in AI this thing has, its suppose to recognize objects being held while the truck is in motion.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Man, new plumber i hired to add to the elite crew that i have has been killing it. Life is good. got lucky with a great hire. That is so hard to come by these days. And he is really loving it here. I dont hire *******s, and we dont work for *******s. Chill enviorment with no degrading or self righteousness, and i dont tolerate bad mouthing of other employees. Seems to be working just fine. Knocking out jobs left and right this guy. Just what i needed.


Give that man a raise


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Give that man a raise


He started at a good wage and he’s happy AF to be here.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The suction machine fills with spit, blood, pus and everything else that they suck out of someone mouth. When the unit gets full it discharged into the drain and rinses itself.
> 
> that floor receptor had a strainer in it. I pulled the machines out and lifted the top grate. Then removed the strainer with pliers.
> Threw the strainer away.
> ...


That is supposed to go into a amalgam separator to catch mercury and other "stuff"


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> That is supposed to go into a amalgam separator to catch mercury and other "stuff"


It’s right there hanging on the wall in the pic.
The Amalgam filter catches tooth fragments and amalgam/mercury. 
But the drain discharge from the suction machine stinks like a dead body. It’s biohazard.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Had errand boy start organizing press fittings on one of the new racks today. Slow process and trying to decide how much of that stuff I want to stock. Probably just 1” through 1/2” on copper and gas. Peep the new mug. 😁


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’d probably individually bag those fittings.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’d probably individually bag those fittings.


Why? 1” through 1/2” doesn’t come individually bagged. We have some larger ones not shown that are individually bagged from manufacturer.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Why? 1” through 1/2” doesn’t come individually bagged. We have some larger ones not shown that are individually bagged from manufacturer.


Regardless of how you do it he has a point. Those fittings are carbon steel, not stainless, they will rust over time.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have found over time that individually bagged items don’t get shop worn as quick. Keeps dust, dirt and bugs out.

Terry really don’t care about your fittings, keep them how you wish.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Regardless of how you do it he has a point. Those fittings are carbon steel, not stainless, they will rust over time.


i havent ran into any exterior fittings installed that have shown rust. Im not saying they won't. Still sort of new in this region. Not alot of the comp uses it around here. Its a conditioned space, i think they'll be ok. They're in a better place than where they were purchased from. I can promise you that.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If those fittings sit right there until they’re installed then that’s probably ok. But if the plumber takes extra to the job and it’s dirty on the job and sand and other **** gets into the oring groove I could see where that wouldn’t be desirable. Then he brings them back to mix the sand and other **** back into the box at the shop where the fittings he didn’t take are stored.

Then Terry would go F’n nuts on they asses.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If those fittings sit right there until they’re installed then that’s probably ok. But if the plumber takes extra to the job and it’s dirty on the job and sand and other *** gets into the oring groove I could see where that wouldn’t be desirable. Then he brings them back to mix the sand and other *** back into the box at the shop where the fittings he didn’t take are stored.
> 
> Then Terry would go F’n nuts on they asses.


Oh Breh; you don’t even wanna know. The sh!t I’ve found scattered in their truck boxes burns my ass. Hard as I try it ain’t perfect. If that 35.00 for that tee came out of their pocket i don’t think it’d be any different. I let them take what they think they will need and the boxes are returned the following morning or after noon and re stocked. That’s been going a lot better.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 136251
> View attachment 136251


Thats the what i had on my truck special


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> Thats the what i had on my truck special


I went ahead and assemble that and when I got to the job I cut the 1” pvc off and glued that assemble on. That’s 3/4” expansion pex on the brass side


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I went ahead and assemble that and when I got to the job I cut the 1” pvc off and glued that assemble on. That’s 3/4” expansion pex on the brass side


Do you have the 18 volt pex gun or did you do it with the 12 volt?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Shadyear said:


> Do you have the 18 volt pex gun or did you do it with the 12 volt?


12v. Milwaukee

the custy is old lady. She had 1” pvc ran up the side of her deck about 4’ out of the ground and a hose Bibb installed.

I dug the 1” pvc up and cut it. Used a 1” coupling with a 1x3/4 pvc bushing then a 3/4 pvc x 3/4” pex fitting to transition to pex. No pvc mip adapter to break.

Ran the line with 3/4” pex to the top of the deck rail, insulated it and installed a hose Bibb so she can turn her hose on without leaving the deck. Before she had to walk down 5-6 steps then through some bushes to turn the water on.

custy is happy and it only cost her $225. I had 45 minutes in the job including 10 minute travel. I’ve done a lot of work for her.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ive just never worn gloves installing any kind of pipe.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ive just never worn gloves installing any kind of pipe.


I wear nitrile gloves when I’m working. Period.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i guess im just a nasty mo fo.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

You can’t tell I work with my hands. Women customers see them and want to touch……they ask me what my secret is.

I take care of my money makers breh.

I spend about 15 minutes a day taking care of my nails/hands. I use virgin olive oil twice a day. Just a couple drops rubbed in. I file my nails perfect every few days rather than cutting them. The gloves keep me from having to wash them so often and keeps chemicals off my hands.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You can’t tell I work with my hands. Women customers see them and want to touch……they ask me what my secret is.
> 
> I take care of my money makers breh.
> 
> I spend about 15 minutes a day taking care of my nails/hands. I use virgin olive oil twice a day. Just a couple drops rubbed in. I file my nails perfect every few days rather than cutting them. The gloves keep me from having to wash them so often and keeps chemicals off my hands.


I could soooooo go off the rails about this post, but i wont. If you weren't so damn cool, boy the jokes would be a flyin. 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I could soooooo go off the rails about this post, but i wont. If you weren't so damn cool, boy the jokes would be a flyin. 😂


You can make fun of Terry if you want, just don’t leave you lady alone with me. 😬🤡


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You can’t tell I work with my hands. Women customers see them and want to touch……they ask me what my secret is.
> 
> I take care of my money makers breh.
> 
> I spend about 15 minutes a day taking care of my nails/hands. I use virgin olive oil twice a day. Just a couple drops rubbed in. I file my nails perfect every few days rather than cutting them. The gloves keep me from having to wash them so often and keeps chemicals off my hands.





Hmmm......


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I could soooooo go off the rails about this post, but i wont. If you weren't so damn cool, boy the jokes would be a flyin. 😂



Agreed. Lots of h0m0 jokes in there.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

You can call me any names you want. Terry doesn’t care and will laugh along with you. 

I appreciate having a place to talk plumbing, press my opinions as facts and have fun with other people who do what I do everyday.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> It’s right there hanging on the wall in the pic.
> The Amalgam filter catches tooth fragments and Iamalgam/mercury.
> But the drain discharge from the suction machine stinks like a dead body. It’s biohazard.


I didn’t see it my bad


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Should a save and restore this and put it in my office bath?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136258
> 
> Should a save and restore this and put it in my office bath?


YES YES YES!!!!!

Take it completely apart and replace every part except the handle. Since it will be in your office go for a brass flush valve and a ballcock. Get the good ballcock with the porcelain seat. A sturdy oak seat with nickel plated hinges would be perfect. If you really want to go the extra mile pipe to the ballcock with 3/8" brass 😀

Somewhere on here I have some posts where I describe most/all of the steps you'll go through.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136258
> 
> Should a save and restore this and put it in my office bath?


I’ve thrown hundreds of those away. Literally.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> YES YES YES!!!!!
> 
> Take it completely apart and replace every part except the handle. Since it will be in your office go for a brass flush valve and a ballcock. Get the good ballcock with the porcelain seat. A sturdy oak seat with nickel plated hinges would be perfect. If you really want to go the extra mile pipe to the ballcock with 3/8" brass 😀
> 
> Somewhere on here I have some posts where I describe most/all of the steps you'll go through.


can you get the tank to bowl tube still?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> can you get the tank to bowl tube still?


Of course, it's called a Flush Ell. WB sells them, as do others. I keep a WB Flush Ell(comes with nuts) on the van. I suggest getting all the parts from WB. 

Use 5/16" or 3/8" brass hanger bolts, or stainless if you can find them. Put two layers of 3/4" plywood in the wall where your hanger bolts will go. Predrill the holes with an 1/8" bit and then drive your hanger bolts in. Ivy Classic makes bits for driving threads or you can jam two nuts against eachother. I have the Ivy Classic bits, they work perfectly.

if your floor wiggles you'll need to fix that. In nice old homes they set a slab of stone into the floor. I have a piece of marble cut and cored I plan on setting into my floor when I replace my toilet.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m installing a water service for a large home with guest house that occupied 365 by the mother in law. The main house has 4 bedrooms and 5 baths. Guest house is one bath.

The main house has an undersized water heater at 80 gal. Electric and the owner doesn’t have an intention of upgrading. There’s only 3 people living in the main house.

We had a 1” meter set that’s tested at 90 psi static and flows over 50gpm.

The property has a well for outside watering.

The homes are 450’ from the meter and there’s a slight drop in elevation from the meter to the houses. Each house right now has 1” from the well to the house and 60psi. Owner likes strong pressure. He understands it will tax his older system…..And responded “ we will replace it too then “.

We have decided on sch 40 pvc bell end pipe and it will buried at 12-16”. We do not have a frostline. The ground does not freeze. It was 80 here today 🤣.

What size are s the burning question. 1.25 or 1.5”. The run will not require any fittings, slight bends weaving at a safe distance from trees….. 

what say you ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m leaning toward 1.5” to keep flow velocities low and provide for future expansion because there are two more apartments on the property that are served by a well. They’re located another 500 feet from where my new line will stop. Just one bedroom and bath in each.

The land drips off a little all the way from the water meter the entire property. So there’s no loss from elevation.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I could soooooo go off the rails about this post, but i wont. If you weren't so damn cool, boy the jokes would be a flyin. 😂


Ha ha you don't even have to file finish your nails when you clip them if you wear leather!
I haven't found nitriles to fit my hands as loose as his, wish I could.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You can’t tell I work with my hands. Women customers see them and want to touch……they ask me what my secret is.
> 
> I take care of my money makers breh.
> 
> I spend about 15 minutes a day taking care of my nails/hands. I use virgin olive oil twice a day. Just a couple drops rubbed in. I file my nails perfect every few days rather than cutting them. The gloves keep me from having to wash them so often and keeps chemicals off my hands.


This. I don't oil, just lotion. And I don't file I just clip. The gloves finish them for me, efficiency ya know.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I worked for a chemist who was also married to a chemist. One worked for DuPont and the other worked for who made “ Splenda “ artificial sweetener. 

He picked up a can of my PVC solvent and started reading off all the **** that in it.
I can’t remember the one name he stopped on.,…but he stopped and said “ that **** will give you brain cancer, liver cancer “. Then he asked me if I wear gloves. 

I started wearing gloves after that. Now I wear them whenever I pick up a tool or do any plumbing work. I put them on when I get out of my van and take them off right before I get back in the van, I go through a pile because I change them a lot and let my hands dry.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Terry walks up to door with mask on and rubber gloves with a huge wrench in his hand, knocks on wrong door, gets met with 12guage. 😂


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Easy money today boys. I’ll be off by 2 today. 😁


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lol. Just got off the phone with one of my techs. A “while you’re here” can you install a new dishwasher. But, the lady made him sit down; and read the installation manual step by step before he could install it, and then critiqued some of the things he was doing. 😳 what a wacko. They will be blacklisted.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Easy money today boys. I’ll be off by 2 today. 😁
> 
> View attachment 136269


That one cleanout looks really close to the wall. 
Can I get a side pic of that please ? 🤣🤭🫡


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Lol. Just got off the phone with one of my techs. A “while you’re here” can you install a new dishwasher. But, the lady made him sit down; and read the installation manual step by step before he could install it, and then critiqued some of the things he was doing. 😳 what a wacko. They will be blacklisted.


Sounds like something Terry did to the cable tv guy. His truck leaked oil in Terry driveway so we got off to a bad start.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The writing is not rolled up to the top of the pipe.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Lol. Just got off the phone with one of my techs. A “while you’re here” can you install a new dishwasher. But, the lady made him sit down; and read the installation manual step by step before he could install it, and then critiqued some of the things he was doing. 😳 what a wacko. They will be blacklisted.


First thing I say when I hear the "while you are here" is, I might be able to take a quick look at it, but they only scheduled enough time for the original call you told us about." Then I judge their response and factor in how much I like them already, or not, and go from there. Some of them I just love to shoot down and prepare for another visit including a second dispatch fee which you could have saved if only you were a bit more thoughtful, nicer or respected my time abit more. I admit to being a sucker occasionally for the little old lady who mentions it after the bill is paid so I can't add it onto the time. At least I have an out then to only do a quick look. The accents who expect it cause that's how they do it in their country, or the old guys who think they're being slick, nope. Finished the job you called us for. You'll have to call back.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

goeswiththeflow said:


> First thing I say when I hear the "while you are here" is, I might be able to take a quick look at it, but they only scheduled enough time for the original call you told us about." Then I judge their response and factor in how much I like them already, or not, and go from there. Some of them I just love to shoot down and prepare for another visit including a second dispatch fee which you could have saved if only you were a bit more thoughtful, nicer or respected my time abit more. I admit to being a sucker occasionally for the little old lady who mentions it after the bill is paid so I can't add it onto the time. At least I have an out then to only do a quick look. The accents who expect it cause that's how they do it in their country, or the old guys who think they're being slick, nope. Finished the job you called us for. You'll have to call back.



The original call was to replace a 3/4 cpvc ball valve at the tank water heater. He said she was not happy about the $500.00 bill and asked if he billed for the time going over everything.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Easy money today boys. I’ll be off by 2 today. 😁
> 
> View attachment 136269


No gravel????? Needs some stone in there


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> No gravel????? Needs some stone in there


we don’t do that in our area.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> we don’t do that in our area.


Sand??????


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Sand??????


Sand, dirt, trucked in red clay. There’s no rocks in the ground here. 
I’ve never seen or heard of anyone laying a bed of stone or gravel here on sanitary. Septic, yes


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Sand, dirt, trucked in red clay. There’s no rocks in the ground here.
> I’ve never seen or heard of anyone laying a bed of stone or gravel here on sanitary. Septic, yes



i dont do septics but i do do gravel around grease traps for backfill. but all that dirt above was pure fill sand. it was gravy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> i dont do septics but i do do gravel around grease traps for backfill. but all that dirt above was pure fill sand. it was gravy.


Our sewer lines will not pass unless the pipe is bedded in sand,or stone like #57's or #9's


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The original call was to replace a 3/4 cpvc ball valve at the tank water heater. He said she was not happy about the $500.00 bill and asked if he billed for the time going over everything.


That does sound a little steep just to remove and install a ball valve


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

sparky said:


> That does sound a little steep just to remove and install a ball valve


Im gonna guess thats 2 trips because cpvc cement has to cure 6 hours on the hot side before it is supposed to be pressurised


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Shadyear said:


> Im gonna guess thats 2 trips because cpvc cement has to cure 6 hours on the hot side before it is supposed to be pressurised


I wait about six minutes after cementing then I turn it on full blast,never blew off yet


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Most homes here don’t have water hammer arrestors. 

Some have unregulated water pressure over 80 psi. Maybe around 90-100psi or I found one at 125psi.

Very hot water……

Closed system and no expansion control.

These are the things you have to be careful of when solvent welding indoors in a conditioned space. Outdoors you also have environmental factors to consider.

cure times……they vary.

I only find CPVC in crap houses. I use a sharkbite to transition. 

If I ever found it in a high end home I would solvent weld and follow cure times to the letter. Then transition to pex or copper.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Most homes here don’t have water hammer arrestors.
> 
> Some have unregulated water pressure over 80 psi. Maybe around 90-100psi or I found one at 125psi.
> 
> ...


We use the yellow one step cement and it sets up pretty fast,if I did everything the can says to do I would not get nothing done


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> We use the yellow one step cement and it sets up pretty fast,if I did everything the can says to do I would not get nothing done


I understand, I’m just bringing up some things maybe some haven’t thought about. 

Accidents are often the result of a set of circumstances, not just one circumstance.

For instance, you do everything perfect and think it’s ok to pressure up because the psi is only 50 psi. 

Then after you leave they wash clothes and the water hammer spikes the pressure to 150 and blows off a fitting.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I understand, I’m just bringing up some things maybe some haven’t thought about.
> 
> Accidents are often the result of a set of circumstances, not just one circumstance.
> 
> ...


Definitely possible


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Just got done changing a well pump. Only 16


TerryTotoSucks said:


> Most homes here don’t have water hammer arrestors.
> 
> Some have unregulated water pressure over 80 psi. Maybe around 90-100psi or I found one at 125psi......


Highest I've seen is 154psi. We regularly see over 110psi. Unfortuantely it's difficult to convince them of a prv when the flow rate is low due to old 1/2" galv closing up. One of the main reasons we never used pvc.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> That does sound a little steep just to remove and install a ball valve


You missed the part about the dishwasher replacement I guess.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sewer just came in for a friends mother. I told him I’ll go tomorrow morning.

Sunday funday


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pulled roots up with my closet auger.

Pulled the toilet and found a mass of roots growing into an improperly installed offset closet flange and as you can see it’s too close to the side wall and it was once facing the other direction.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Pulled roots up with my closet auger.
> 
> Pulled the toilet and found a mass of roots growing into an improperly installed offset closet flange and as you can see it’s too close to the side wall and it was once facing the other direction.


Could you smell what kind they were? I love when I pull a toilet and find cedar roots growing up next to the flange. Roots growing into slabs is one of the many reasons we have full basements or at least crawl spaces around here.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Jesus. Offset flange to spin the toilet around. Can’t say I’ve ever seen that one. But not surprised.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Jesus. Offset flange to spin the toilet around. Can’t say I’ve ever seen that one. But not surprised.


They installed a shower and wanted more room 🤣🤡

I told them the only way to properly repair is to break the floor out and reposition the toilet. It can’t be installed like it was originally.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Good ole copper sink drains. Terry be lov’n it


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Perfect spot for a fernco and some hydraulic cement. I bet JimmyJames can help you out with that.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

[QUOTE="chonkie said:


> Perfect spot for a fernco and some hydraulic cement. I bet JimmyJames can help you out with that.


I’m definitely going to make a temporary repair. 

Im going to use a small Ridgid camera to see if the transition to cast iron is just below the cement or if it even transitions at all. It could be all copper.

This temporary repair will give him time to call insurance. Get an insurance adjuster out there to check it out if they’d like.

At the very least it’ll give me time to get the job on the schedule and will allow the custy to use the sink.

That’s 1.5” copper and it continues down into the concrete slab.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sell them new cabinets and counter tops while you're at it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> sell them new cabinets and counter tops while you're at it.


That’s the dudes who told him to call me.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sigh. This guy wanted me to look at this and write up everything that was done wrong as an expert witness. Sad part is that it actually passed rough in inspection when it was inspected. It’s been sitting like this for 1.5yrs. Something fishy about it. I don’t need the drama.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136318
> 
> View attachment 136322
> 
> ...


I thought you were showing a bath addition at your house. 🏃


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It transitions to cast iron 6” below the slab. 
Custy is making preparations to cut out slab or brick. 
Temporary repair was made. Custy can use Ksink again, custy is happy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

American bath shower kit. think I’m gonna do this one myself as I’ve never done one and I enjoy doing different things. But damn at all the pieces.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I cring when I see glass door parts.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I cring when I see glass door parts.


You should read the 18 pages of instruction. “Panels may need to be cut” I really like the gc this is for. We do a ton of work for her. I told her I’d give it a shot. Plus pay is completley worth it. She did ask me if I could screw the dura rock up to it. I told her sure. It has to be notched to fit inside the base properly anyways and I know no one else is going to put forth that effort so that the stone panels sit properly against it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If it’s like cultured marble the 5’ wall goes up first. You measure top width, middle and bottom then cut it to fit.

The end panels the same way. You draw a plumb line down the outside edge the measure top, middle and bottom then make your cut. The cut edge goes against the long panel. Outside edge is not cut and is trimmed out.

If this thing installs like cultured marble panels.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Kind of. 2 long panels, 4 side panels. They stack on top of each other. 4 corner shelfs, one soap dish, edge finish peices, glass track peices, one fixed glass panel; one hinged door.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

the progress today, and the casualty. 20 oz estwing waffle head kenitic energy transfering device got me right on the side of that finger. And phuck did it hurt. Still throbbing.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

That looks like it hurt. Make sure you clean under those nasty fingernails.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You missed the part about the dishwasher replacement I guess.


Yes I did miss that part in that case you are to cheap lolololololo ,I had Covid a year ago December and I can't remember anything and I have serious brain fog


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136341
> 
> View attachment 136340
> 
> ...


What's those blueprints for??? We Dont have any leaks unless it's on the blueprints


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136318
> 
> View attachment 136322
> 
> ...


If that's not a mess it will do till the mess gets here lololololo


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You need to take something small with a sharp end heat it till red hot and poke a hole 
where that blood is backed under your nail, you will get Instant relief from the pain !!

From personal experience !!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That looks like it hurt. Make sure you clean under those nasty fingernails.


that was from scratching my ass earlier in the morning, or digging the dirt away from the ball valve outside. It's turning blacker by the hour.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> You need to take something small with a sharp end heat it till red hot and poke a hole
> where that blood is backed under your nail, you will get Instant relief from the pain !!
> 
> From personal experience !!


man that sounds like it would hurt more. it is throbbing like a biitch though. 800mg ibproffen helped a little.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> man that sounds like it would hurt more. it is throbbing like a biitch though. 800mg ibproffen helped a little.


You needed to do what he’s telling you immediately after the event. 
Your fingernails do not have nerves, drilling a hole doesn’t hurt. The pressure from the trapped blood is what contributes to the pain. letting that blood out will lessen the swelling.

But drilling that hole can also let bacteria in.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Good ole copper sink drains. Terry be lov’n it
> View attachment 136305
> 
> View attachment 136306
> ...



I love jobs like that. Some other plumbers shy away from that stuff.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136341
> 
> View attachment 136340
> 
> ...



Shower looks good. Bravo for taking on a job like that. I probably would have passed.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I did this shower for my mom last year. Removed a 30yr old aquaglass fiberglass shower with top. 
So I had to frame and drywall in the ceiling. Move the light switch away from the shower door and install a fan light combo in the ceiling. 

I had quite a bit of drywall to do because the rough openings were different. 

I did every bit of the work.
















I installed some grab bars and she didn’t want a door.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have one similar tear A in my kids bath. I’m tearing it out later and having it tiled.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

How’s that shower arm escutcheon going to play out ?


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> How’s that shower arm escutcheon going to play out ?


Hey it’ll drain when completely when it’s turned off.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Hey it’ll drain when completely when it’s turned off.


gc is putting a subway style bull nose around the top to cap it off. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> gc is putting a subway style bull nose around the top to cap it off. Thanks for asking.


I took a jab in the spirit of Terry’s post because at first glance the nipple appeared to be shooting downhill severely. Upon taking a moment to look at the pic better tho it’s just a funny camera angle illusion. I failed to notice the small distance between the arm and the end of the tile. 

Or as the old crackhead at work would say “must be an optical”.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I took a jab in the spirit of Terry’s post because at first glance the nipple appeared to be shooting downhill severely. Upon taking a moment to look at the pic better tho it’s just a funny camera angle illusion. I failed to notice the small distance between the arm and the end of the tile.
> 
> Or as the old crackhead at work would say “must be an optical”.


It is pointing downward. The valve is floating in the wall. It will straighten up once the trim plate is installed. Wasn’t sure how the wall was going to work out. Every one of those panels needed shimming to get square and aligned so wasnt sure what the depth would be. Not an optical illusion.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It is pointing downward. The valve is floating in the wall. It will straighten up once the trim plate is installed. Wasn’t sure how the wall was going to work out. Every one of those panels needed shimming to get square and aligned so wasnt sure what the depth would be. Not an optical illusion.


How much did that kit cost ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think aroun 3200. The customer bought it.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

I’m even more confused now…
Why valve the shower head, or is there some kind of remote diverter?
I was under the impression it was always a drop ear when done right.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I’m even more confused now…
> Why valve the shower head, or is there some kind of remote diverter?
> I was under the impression it was always a drop ear when done right.


I believe what Rocky is trying to say is that the rough shower valve isn’t secured and is causing his shower pipe/ell to tilt down. 

He’s counting on when he secures the rough shower valve that it’ll straighten the shower ell.

Please remember guys that Rocky is in Florida, it’s common for things to be done backwards in his area. They smoke their meth out of cpvc down there


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I got a weird going on. Golf club around the corner from our office, hot and cold is mixing somewhere. This place as built 30 yrs ago, no recent work has been done, and just started doing this the past couple months. We replaced the boiler underneath the building in the "cart barn" where they park all the golf carts a few years ago, and all water and drain lines are exposed above. Nothing is cross connected underneath. There is no mixing valve anywhere in sight. There was a pre rinse dish machine faucet in the little kitchen they have and i did find it crossing there. Older t&S facuet without integral check valves. So we installed a 3/8 check on the cold stop for that faucet. Problem didnt go away. There are 2 hand sinks, no mixing valve, and a 3 compartment at the bar with no mixing valve. I did notice a hatch going into the attic above the bathrooms and im betting that there may be some kind of mixing valve in the attic since there are none at any of the lavatories. I've never seen one fail, could this be the reason maybe? I know anything can fail, i've just never seen one fail personally..


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Look for a mop sink with a hose left on with a hose end on it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nope. No mop sink. 


TerryTotoSucks said:


> Look for a mop sink with a hose left on with a hose end on it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nope. No mop sink.


Sometimes they hide them in tiny closets.

Look, Terry ain’t coming to find it for you, Tear-A is just making suggestions. 😬

Let it cross-over then start feeling the cold pipes where they get hot, you said the pipes are exposed.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ill
Have to check. You might just be right Tear-A. I didn’t put my eyes on one. Then again it is a small kitchen and the pro shop, lobby, dining area, club house, is all carpet.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just got emergency call . Delta tub faucet won’t turn off. 

Ckeanout is overflowing at grinder pump. No light on.

I’m in the truck……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Look for a mop sink with a hose left on with a hose end on it.



Yep. Texted the owner a little while ago and asked her and the husband if they did in fact have a mop sink. turns out the do in a side closet in another room. I asked if both the handles were on and she said yes going to a soap dispenser. they turned the faucet off. see how it goes through the weekend. That was probably it. Thanks Tear-A


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here’s the tank 😐


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It has a control panel with an option for Manuel pump down. I pumped it down for the custy but the utility provider maintains the sewer lift stations at homes in this hood.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I got a weird going on. Golf club around the corner from our office, hot and cold is mixing somewhere. This place as built 30 yrs ago, no recent work has been done, and just started doing this the past couple months. We replaced the boiler underneath the building in the "cart barn" where they park all the golf carts a few years ago, and all water and drain lines are exposed above. Nothing is cross connected underneath. There is no mixing valve anywhere in sight. There was a pre rinse dish machine faucet in the little kitchen they have and i did find it crossing there. Older t&S facuet without integral check valves. So we installed a 3/8 check on the cold stop for that faucet. Problem didnt go away. There are 2 hand sinks, no mixing valve, and a 3 compartment at the bar with no mixing valve. I did notice a hatch going into the attic above the bathrooms and im betting that there may be some kind of mixing valve in the attic since there are none at any of the lavatories. I've never seen one fail, could this be the reason maybe? I know anything can fail, i've just never seen one fail personally..


Check for tempering valves on the toilet supply. Also known as Anti-Sweat valves. 

They mix a bit of hot into the cold so the toilet doesn't sweat in the summer. The hot side checks can get mineral buildup and stick open. There were common 20+ years ago. I still occasionally put some in or replace them.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Went to look at a hot water heating boiler on Saturday morning to give my advice and an estimate to bring it back up to good working order. Expansion tank leaking and dripping onto circulator in turn dripping onto gas line. Leaking connections to iron pipe. $3800 to repipe and bring boiler up to code. I told him I could start on Tuesday. No answer. This boiler could turn catastrophic if the pump fails or the gas line starts leaking. This was a referral from a big name shop. The owner is going to rent this out.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

32-1/2” tub won’t fit through 3 30” wide doorways will it? Phuck phuck phuck. Just another day in my never ending adventures in life. Last thing to go into the new bathroom. Everything else is finished. It’ll have to go in side ways but A- It’s heavy AF, and 2- im not sure if it can handle being laid on it’s side being a synthetic stone, and C- im damn sure not strong enough to attempt it, and 4- my back is completely shot. 🤷🏼


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If you don’t have to make any turns, use two of those dollys put together with 4’ long 2x4’s to make a cart., support as necessary. Then lay it on its side and be gentle breh.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If you don’t have to make any turns, use two of those dollys put together with 4’ long 2x4’s to make a cart., support as necessary. Then lay it on its side and be gentle breh.


Yea. I’m going to the depot shortly to pick some things up for little brehs Christmas and will look and see if they got anything different I can use before I engineer something. Getting into the house wasn’t too bad with the pallet jack. Me and the misses thought we had it the whole way. I try to keep employees away from my house so they’re no help and all my neighbors are old, retired, no help. And my two best buds are both out of town. One is in tampa today and the other is key west visit family.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

What’s the weight? There ain’t a straight line on that thing to hang onto. Good luck!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

KCPlumb said:


> What’s the weight? There ain’t a straight line on that thing to hang onto. Good luck!


338lbs. I should visit a couple of the gyms around here and find the biggest dudes in there. Offer them $100.00 each or biitch slab them if they turn down. 🫲🏻😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 338lbs. I should visit a couple of the gyms around here and find the biggest dudes in there. Offer them $100.00 each or biitch slab them if they turn down. 🫲🏻😂


I didn’t think it was that heavy. That’s pretty heavy.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yep. Texted the owner a little while ago and asked her and the husband if they did in fact have a mop sink. turns out the do in a side closet in another room. I asked if both the handles were on and she said yes going to a soap dispenser. they turned the faucet off. see how it goes through the weekend. That was probably it. Thanks Tear-A


It will cross there ever time


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I didn’t think it was that heavy. That’s pretty heavy.


It’s set and hooked up. Ended up sliding it on its side on a couple of moving blankets and pillows. Need to do the faucet, hang the light above it and it’s done. Waiting on glass and mirrors.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It’s set and hooked up. Ended up sliding it on its side on a couple of moving blankets and pillows. Need to do the faucet, hang the light above it and it’s done. Waiting on glass and mirrors.


The light should’ve already been hung above it. 

Protect the tub, I want you to have success.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The light should’ve already been hung above it.
> 
> Protect the tub, I want you to have success.


Yes. But getting boss lady to pick something was an act of god. Sent her a pic of something pretty cool from the depot and she liked it. I have 5 kids. Protection isn’t in my vocabulary.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes. But getting boss lady to pick something was an act of god. Sent her a pic of something pretty cool from the depot and she liked it. I have 5 kids. Protection isn’t in my vocabulary.


**** will be in your vocabulary if you drop something in that tub.


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

Gonna be a slow week.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

KCPlumb said:


> Gonna be a slow week.


Not us. I just got off the phone with a know it all “licensed” tile setter. It took a lot for me not to say something honest about that to the guy. There’s no such thing. Not around here anyways. But every thing he said points to a faulty pan install he did and he didn’t want to hear that.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Not us. I just got off the phone with a know it all “licensed” tile setter. It took a lot for me not to say something honest about that to the guy. There’s no such thing. Not around here anyways. But every thing he said points to a faulty pan install he did and he didn’t want to hear that.


Easy to test the pan. Tell him Terry said get his big boy pants on and meet up for the pan test.

Terry always ready to throw hands with a tileman. Licensed ? All the better…..


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Not us. I just got off the phone with a know it all “licensed” tile setter. It took a lot for me not to say something honest about that to the guy. There’s no such thing. Not around here anyways. But every thing he said points to a faulty pan install he did and he didn’t want to hear that.


a mortar base? why is anyone even doing that today? Probably drove some screws where he wasn't supposed to. Largest pan I ever installed was 48 Sqft. it was a gigantic shower. Sloped mortar base, then pan liner. 90% of pan liners are installed incorrectly which cause premature failure of tile base.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

_“I mean I’m a licensed tile setter and have been for years.”_

really dude? What exam is that you took? For what regulatory agency? Oh, you’re LLC and comp? That makes you licensed? Oh that’s how that works. Good to know. 🙄


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> _“I mean I’m a licensed tile setter and have been for years.”_
> 
> really dude? What exam is that you took? For what regulatory agency? Oh, you’re LLC and comp? That makes you licensed? Oh that’s how that works. Good to know. 🙄


Send him this.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> _“I mean I’m a licensed tile setter and have been for years.”_
> 
> really dude? What exam is that you took? For what regulatory agency? Oh, you’re LLC and comp? That makes you licensed? Oh that’s how that works. Good to know. 🙄


Business license

Technically he’s correct. And in Florida you a plumbing company can send “ techs “ out that are not licensed. 

When most people call a plumbing company they expect the guy who comes out to be a real plumber. Not in Florida.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

#CapCut #kalamazoo #missdig #city #utilitywork #operator #telecommunic... | TikTok


7.2K Likes, 57 Comments. TikTok video from Sarah Hamill (@sjhamill): "#CapCut #kalamazoo #missdig #city #utilitywork #operator #telecommunications #324 #funny". original sound - Bryce Major.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Business license
> 
> Technically he’s correct. And in Florida you a plumbing company can send “ techs “ out that are not licensed.
> 
> When most people call a plumbing company they expect the guy who comes out to be a real plumber. Not in Florida.


Not in Kansas either or probably most States in the Union. Unless the shop has an apprentice program.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

KCPlumb said:


> Not in Kansas either or probably most States in the Union. Unless the shop has an apprentice program.


If you own a plumbing company in Alabama and send a man out to do plumbing work then that man has to be certified by the state and that requires a test after the two year apprenticeship. Union or not. 

In Florida I think they have “ techs “. I believe anyone can be a tech. 🤭


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If you own a plumbing company in Alabama and send a man out to do plumbing work then that man has to be certified by the state and that requires a test after the two year apprenticeship. Union or not.
> 
> In Florida I think they have “ techs “. I believe anyone can be a tech. 🤭


Awesome.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Business license
> 
> Technically he’s correct. And in Florida you a plumbing company can send “ techs “ out that are not licensed.
> 
> When most people call a plumbing company they expect the guy who comes out to be a real plumber. Not in Florida.


Jealous? Florida is trade friendly i guess. When i call a flooring company i dont expect the business owner himself to come out and lay the floors, same with an electrician. We probably charge a higher rate too for our "techs" that we send out with no training, experience, or knowledge about what they are doing. Boy i sure feel lucky i havent had a dozen claims or more with our sh!tty labor pool of know nothing employees. Show me the correct way of the world? Since you know, here is wrong. 🙄


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Jealous? Florida is trade friendly i guess. When i call a flooring company i dont expect the business owner himself to come out and lay the floors, same with an electrician. We probably charge a higher rate too for our "techs" that we send out with no training, experience, or knowledge about what they are doing. Boy i sure feel lucky i havent had a dozen claims or more with our sh!tty labor pool of know nothing employees. Show me the correct way of the world? Since you know, here is wrong. 🙄


If you can’t read your post and see the problem with that philosophy , then I’m at a loss for words.

Edit: Individual HVAC techs are required to hold individual licenses to do hvac work in Florida. Why not plumbers ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You could read a dozen books about racing, get enough knowledge to get in a car; but you’re not going to win any races. If a paper test with a bubble sheet full of answers satisfies a state as “experienced” then have at it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

1-Toilet re&re
2-kt faucet re&re
3-w/c wax gasket re&re
4-kt faucet cartridge- re&re
5-kt faucet/drain/basket Re&re -condo
6-toilet + valve re&re 
7-toilet supply F-en RE&RE!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Have a powder room rough-in tomoro + 3 other service calls.
-6 w/c’s to re&re at the women’s shelter on Wednesday, and now Officially Turing down work til after Xmas.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> If a paper test with a bubble sheet full of answers satisfies a state as “experienced” then have at it.


No, it would mean they’re qualified, not experienced. 

Having plumbers that go to peoples homes that are tested and in turn licensed is for the benefit of the homeowner/general public. 

It sets a minimum standard. 


A plumber back at the office doesn’t do anything for the customer with a “ nobody tech “ at their house that hasn’t been tested.

Here when you call a plumber a plumber really comes out to your house. 🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> 1-Toilet re&re
> 2-kt faucet re&re
> 3-w/c wax gasket re&re
> 4-kt faucet cartridge- re&re
> ...


What’s re&re mean ?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What’s re&re mean ?


Remove and replace


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> No, it would mean they’re qualified, not experienced.
> 
> Having plumbers that go to peoples homes that are tested and in turn licensed is for the benefit of the homeowner/general public.
> 
> ...


Alabama’s way or the highway. Whatever dude. We’ll just keep having record breaking years at this sh!tbox company and stay rollin. Next time my carpet cleaner comes over I’ll ask to see his journeyman license or state equivalent to perform such a job.🙄


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Alabama’s way or the highway. Whatever dude. We’ll just keep having record breaking years at this sh!tbox company and stay rollin. Next time my carpet cleaner comes over I’ll ask to see his journeyman license or state equivalent to perform such a job.🙄


This country was built, electrified, and plumbed by farmers with backhoes and real blow torches. They didn't have any licenses, just the will to do a good job.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> This country was built, electrified, and plumbed by farmers with backhoes and real blow torches. They didn't have any licenses, just the will to do a good job.


Yeah, we don’t need no stinkin licenses or codes.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yeah, we don’t need no stinkin licenses or codes.


Half the codes are Bullsh!t. Doing a ton of commercial and residential construction and you’d realize that too.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Half the codes are Bullsh!t. Doing a ton of commercial and residential construction and you’d realize that too.


I’m simply advocating for licensed plumbers to be working for the public. 

It’s not that controversial of a position to have. 

Most top tier trades are required to hold individual licenses.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

today sucked.

Estimate at 8:30
drove to one job to check on one of my guys out of the blue in the middle of town,
drove to supply house not far and picked up pressure assist toilet.
went to pizza hut around the corner, ordered lunch, wings, and drinks for the supply house as a thank you,
drove one county over in BFE to drop off toilet.
Took back way back to office from BFE for a quick dump.
Drove back into town, picked up envelope full of green bills.
drove to second estimate not far from envelope pick up.
Jewelry store next to that estimate, found some sweet ass diamond ear rings for the wife.
Drove 30 minutes to the south side of town to insulate a line at a mobile home for a long time customer.
Drove 30 minutes from there to fergusons to get some 3", 2", 1", and 3/4" insulation.
Hopped on i10 and drove back to north side of town met dude at HD parking lot and picked up check.
went back to office, hit the kureig and then did 2 hours worth of billing and estimates.
Im phuckin tired.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> today sucked.
> 
> Estimate at 8:30
> drove to one job to check on one of my guys out of the blue in the middle of town,
> ...


You're complaining about driving?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Pro tip : When you buy diamonds, assume they’re fake. Have them looked at by another jeweler that you trust. 

My best friends father was a jeweler. He knew stuff and told stories. 

Fake stones and switching diamonds while doing jewelry repair is a thing……


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’m going to winterize a vacant house that doesn’t have heat. 

I haven’t done one of these in about 5 years.

Easy and I dont have to see anyone, they left a key.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Pro tip : When you buy diamonds, assume they’re fake. Have them looked at by another jeweler that you trust.
> 
> My best friends father was a jeweler. He knew stuff and told stories.
> 
> Fake stones and switching diamonds while doing jewelry repair is a thing……


You are correct. Which is why I will never by a second hand rolly. Only brand new from an AD. The fakes are hard to spot these days. Certificate and rating sheets were provided for dimaonds in ear rings. They’ll at least be insured for their value. But you’re right. It’s a roll of the dice and a scam to begin with. You’ll never get what you paid for them other than an insurance claim.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> You're complaining about driving?


Yes. Driving in this town sucks. It’s not LA or ATL bad, feels like ATL when you drive back n forth 3 times in a day.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’m going to winterize a vacant house that doesn’t have heat.
> 
> I haven’t done one of these in about 5 years.
> 
> Easy and I dont have to see anyone, they left a key.


I’m glad you said that. I need to bring the jetter to the house and park in garage. 😬


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Today is the first day this year that I’ve worn long pants.

I’m also wearing my “ Team Rheem “ racing shirt, jacket and hat.

I like to make a big impression when I stop at gas stations and stores. I usually take a few selfies. I had my wife act like I was somebody famous once and run up and take pics with me. Then a couple other ladies wanted pics

My names Terry Beaverton, I race cars.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Are they intentionally putting moisture in their attic or am I missing something?

i would imagine you were there to rectify the exhaust piping… but wtf is that humidifier looking thing


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a water heater throwing a code 2 . On the way to that one right now.

GE tank type.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Are they intentionally putting moisture in their attic or am I missing something?
> 
> i would imagine you were there to rectify the exhaust piping… but wtf is that humidifier looking thing


I was winterizing. Looks like old ac equipment.

gas is off. But yeah the vents F’d up. That’s for another day

No heat in the house, it’s vacant. Winter blast coming.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It was Rheem and the TRD device popped off.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Boom


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

- re&re TOTO trip lever/flapper, PO -clicker and trap 

-2” ABS trap on triple comp sink. 
-pin hole, temp patch in 1” cop hot water line (will fix when they shut down for the holidays).

-re&re fill valve, flapper water line on a w/c.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

just got this hot off the press. Service call at a rental property today. They sank wuttin drainin. They didn’t like my tech either. You can look at the guy and tell he was a sherriffs deputy before. 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> - re&re TOTO trip lever/flapper, PO -clicker and trap
> 
> -2” ABS trap on triple comp sink.
> -pin hole, temp patch in 1” cop hot water line (will fix when they shut down for the holidays).
> ...


We don’t write remove and replace because if you replace something then you know you’ve removed it. We think it’s redundant.
I talked to 4 different people about that and we all agreed.

if you’re not replacing it then you’re just installing it. That’s the way us hillbillies talk.

Differences in language from different parts of the plumbing world, I like it. 👍
I’m not saying you’re wrong.

We would just write : replaced toilet, replaced faucet, etc. that would mean we removed one and installed one in its place.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> We don’t write remove and replace because if you replace something then you know you’ve removed it. We think it’s redundant.
> I talked to 4 different people about that and we all agreed.
> 
> if you’re not replacing it then you’re just installing it. That’s the way us hillbillies talk.
> ...


Sure re&re/remove/replace blah blah. It’s all good- To each their own.

-either way: you and your 4 buddies may think it’s redundant, and that’s all good but to the average home owner who doesn’t think that deep- it’s a “remove and replace”.
I’d rather write “remove and replace” on said invoice, if I’ve removed something and replaced it with something- cuz at the end of the day, they understand what I’ve written on the invoice.
I’ve done that over the part 25+ years, with out any issues.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Sure re&re/remove/replace blah blah. It’s all good- To each their own.
> 
> -either way: you and your 4 buddies may think it’s redundant, and that’s all good but to the average home owner who doesn’t think that deep- it’s a “remove and replace”.
> I’d rather write “remove and replace” on said invoice, if I’ve removed something and replaced it with something- cuz at the end of the day, they understand what I’ve written on the invoice.
> I’ve done that over the part 25+ years, with out and issues.


Where do you live ? I live in south Alabama, so we’re kinda trailer park but some of us are smart.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Toronto, here home owners aren’t so smart..
Average home here cost $1.1million.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Toronto, here home owners aren’t so smart..
> Average home here cost $1.1million.


Yeah man we’re in different worlds all together.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yeah man we’re in different worlds all together.


Respect.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Looks like Terry has to leave the house when it be under 32 degrees. Rare occasion today folks, I don’t do cold weather anymore.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If you can’t read your post and see the problem with that philosophy , then I’m at a loss for words.
> 
> Edit: Individual HVAC techs are required to hold individual licenses to do hvac work in Florida. Why not plumbers ?




Ineffective government is the answer. That is the answer to your question sir. But I go further; why is Home Depot, etc. allowed to sell gas water heaters to the public? The answer: ineffective gov't.
HD is NOT permitted to sell freon {or whatever is being used nowadays in A/C units} to the public. HD can't sell A/C units like condensing units and air handlers. 

But our trade was sold out.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tommy plumber said:


> Ineffective government is the answer. That is the answer to your question sir. But I go further; why is Home Depot, etc. allowed to sell gas water heaters to the public? The answer: ineffective gov't.
> HD is NOT permitted to sell freon {or whatever is being used nowadays in A/C units} to the public. HD can't sell A/C units like condensing units and air handlers.
> 
> But our trade was sold out.


I can buy Freon and I can buy AC units straight out of Florida. No problem.

I buy mini splits from…….Comfortup.com

check them out……

But all that aside.,,…there’s no need to have codes if the “ techs “ that are out in the field working for not know plumbing principles. 

What’s a good way to insure a guy knows plumbing principles ? Give them a simple test before you let them go into someone’s home and work on their plumbing.

We are responsible for the health of the nation.

Even barbers and cosmetologist require a test and license……


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I can buy Freon and I can buy AC units straight out of Florida. No problem.
> 
> I buy mini splits from…….Comfortup.com
> 
> check them out……



You must have A/C credentials of some sort, am I correct?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tommy plumber said:


> You must have A/C credentials of some sort, am I correct?


They don’t sell Freon but they sell the complete unit that’s pre charged with Freon.

No license required.

You can buy Freon off eBay all day long……








10 lb. R-410a R410A BRAND NEW FACTORY Sealed FREE SAME DAY SHIPPING BY 3PM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 10 lb. R-410a R410A BRAND NEW FACTORY Sealed FREE SAME DAY SHIPPING BY 3PM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a friend in the HVAC business. 

It literally makes him mad that I do my own AC installs. I only do them on my property. 

It makes him mad that I can buy the equipment and Freon. He likes to make everyone believe you can’t PURCHASE these things without a license. 

Everytime I see him a make it a point to adjust the temp on my mini split via the app on my IPhone and show him it’s 70 degreees there on a 95 degreee day. 🤡

It sent his ass through the roof by telling him “ you ever need to borrow my Vacuum pump or refrigerant scale just let me know “ 
🤣💯

One of his other HVAC buddies spit beer all over the yard when I told him that 🤭


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Yep well Terry throw a lil more pressure to it……come own Terry let’R rip Terry









😂😂😂 #davenportlens #denisdavenport


https://instagram.com/davenportlens




youtube.com


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> What’s re&re mean ?


R and R


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

DDDave said:


> R and R


rest&relaxation


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

N & C


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> N & C


Who's on first?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DDDave said:


> Who's on first?


Who.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> Who's on first?


Netflix and chill 

you down ? 🤣


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> Who.


That's right.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DDDave said:


> That's right.


What's His Name's on second.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tuesday's the pitcher and Wednesday's the short stop.

Been a while, I think I got those correct.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> What's His Name's on second.


Timeless that.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

deleted


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tommy plumber said:


> You must have A/C credentials of some sort, am I correct?


Nope, no credentials at all. The HVAC punks want everyone to think you have to have a license.

You can order it all day everyday.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

3 rinnai no hot water flow calls so far.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 3 rinnai no hot water flow calls so far.


Go get that money bish

It’s just the service valves, the unit has freeze protection of it’s got power and working. Breh


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Shout out to my guy Miles. Stuff started thawing out and he’s hit 2 and got 3 more. He’ll clear a grand personally in his earnings today. Take care of the people that take care of you.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Easy money


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

There are a lot of people that don’t know their outside faucets have frozen and burst. It’s all still frozen.
Wait until the temp stays above 32 for a good stretch and the Craps going to hit the fan.

I have a customer with a an electric water heater out but it’s just the kitchen and laundry. Couple with burst pipes that have the leaks valves off.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea. I had about a dozen calls and existing clients texted. But i think it’s going to be below freezing for a longer period tonight.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yea. I had about a dozen calls and existing clients texted. But i think it’s going to be below freezing for a longer period tonight.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Asian woman calling Christmas eve to replace a shower cartridge thinking I have nothing else to do, she won't pay even the day rate.

Guy calls at 8PM Thursday night for a burst water pipe, Everyone is closed for the next 2 weeks and he tells me I'm a rip off.

Guy last week tried to reserve an appointment for Friday the 23rd when everyone is already closed. He too thought he could pay me with a box of 6 doughnuts.

Woman also calls Thursday for a clogged sink, she complained about the price and asked if I knew how to clear a drain, her hack plunged it without success. The freaking dinning room was the size of my house! I couldn't climb the snow slick hill back out, I found some abrasive and took me half an hour to spray it all over. She calls back 20 minutes later saying her FN Delta electronic faucet isn't working, I had to turn around and go back to the boonies.

Another woman Friday afternoon on the 23rd for a clogged toilet outside the city on lost private roads. She said she would do it herself...

Same old nonsense and merry F+N Christmas! 🎅


I got a few happy customers in other cases, relief!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Shout out to my guy Miles. Stuff started thawing out and he’s hit 2 and got 3 more. He’ll clear a grand personally in his earnings today. Take care of the people that take care of you.


Cpvc???


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Asian woman calling Christmas eve to replace a shower cartridge thinking I have nothing else to do, she won't pay even the day rate.
> 
> Guy calls at 8PM Thursday night for a burst water pipe, Everyone is closed for the next 2 weeks and he tells me I'm a rip off.
> 
> ...


Loonies in Canada lololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Merry Christmas to everyone !


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Got a good one in the morning. Buddy’s house hot line busted last night coming out of rinnai. Walked over to neighbors house to take a shower, the neighbor is out of town right now. This is what he walked in to. 😳


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Freezes will find weak joints and bad pipe. 

Probably cpvc up there.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

the sh!t I see. I swear. Anyways, 1/2” cpvc line from the rinnai outside going all the way through attic with no insulation busted and the ceiling dropped. 3/4 cpvc on my tire is from rinnai across the street. Knocking out busted pipes like crazy today. 4 backflows so far have to be replaced. Just jumping them with flex connectors for now. All supply houses are closed but they’re happy to have water back on.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Attic crawl bag. I’m going in my dudes……wish Terry the best.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Found 5 of these in an attic. Well water. That use to be a tee…..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

2 of many more. Parking lot leak is set up for 8:30 tomorrow. Too late to start on some sh!t like that. Can hear it blowin real good under that concrete patch.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The parking lot leak isn’t freeze damage. I’m curious what you find. Any idea of the type pipe ?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The parking lot leak isn’t freeze damage. I’m curious what you find. Any idea of the type pipe ?


3/4 pvc. No doubt about it. It’s right under that concrete.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 3/4 pvc. No doubt about it. It’s right under that concrete.


Better put you A team on that one. You don’t want to be going back on that one.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Better put you A team on that one. You don’t want to be going back on that one.


Tail light warranty. I’m sure their pressure is insane and they’ll pass on a prv. No warrant ey. Tear A.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Tail light warranty. I’m sure their pressure is insane and they’ll pass on a prv. No warrant ey. Tear A.


Better list it as a temporary emergency repair then or don’t give them a choice, just install the PRV and bill them. If it’s required then it’s required.


This is where the plumbing inspector will help you. Buy a permit, get inspection. The only way to pass inspection is with PRV. 🤡🎁


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Better list it as a temporary emergency repair then or don’t give them a choice, just install the PRV and bill them. If it’s required then it’s required.
> 
> 
> This is where the plumbing inspector will help you. Buy a permit, get inspection. The only way to pass inspection is with PRV. 🤡🎁


3/4 coupling blow out. Waiting on a pic. Man. Backflows, backflows everywhere. Bought the last 7 3/4 my supplier had in stock and the last 1” from supplier 2. It’s going to be a great day @ninja _ plumbing and lawn care services LLC.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> 3/4 coupling blow out. Waiting on a pic. Man. Backflows, backflows everywhere. Bought the last 7 3/4 my supplier had in stock and the last 1” from supplier 2. It’s going to be a great day @ninja _ plumbing and lawn care services LLC.


Check for thermal expansion control and that it’s working.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Hard job installing pvc……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 136529
> 
> Hard job installing pvc……


You would have a 3/4x1” slip 90 wouldn’t ya tear-A? I bet the other guys hit you up when the supply house doesn’t have that one part they need ey?👏

glad to see you’re not using ratchet cutters in this subzero southern weather we got going on. I’d hate to have to tighten your ass up. Come own.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You would have a 3/4x1” slip 90 wouldn’t ya tear-A? I bet the other guys hit you up when the supply house doesn’t have that one part they need ey?👏


I didn’t have a 1.5” x 3/4” bushing. So Tear-A used a 1.5” x 1” then used the 1” x 3/4” ell for the win. 

I hit the highway with $175 and errabody Hap-A wiff Tear-A


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

it’s been a good past couple days on service. Pulled half the constructions guys off to help with all the calls.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Man. I just spent an hour talking to pretty much a national treasure. This is one extraordinary man. The things he’s done in his life and for this country is amazing. Never would have known he lived right here. The memorabilia he has was insane. Met 2 presidents. Piloted numerous shuttle missions, move advisor for Armageddon with bruce Willis, and Virus with Jamie Lee Curtis. What a life. Today happened to be him and his wife’s 57 wedding anniversay. Met at fsu when she was just 17. Norman Thagard. Worth reading up on. High authority now that the earth is not flat, and the moon landing was real. 


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norman_Thagard


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a question about a capacitor.

I have a capacitor that has the same specs but one is physically smaller than the other.

What’s the difference other than size and does size matter ? 🤡


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve read that the larger capacitor will dissipate heat faster, possibly making them last longer ?

Makes some sense I suppose.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

My Rheem heat pump crapped the bed, kinda. It really just Sharted a little.

Got a power bill this morning that was about $50 more than I expected. Started trying to figure that out. Decided to turn on my heater and see if the outside heat pump was running.

Nope it wasn’t. So I’ve been running on electric heat strips for a little while this month.

Found my capacitor in the condenser bulged so I replaced it.

Unit still wouldn’t run without manually depressing the contactor 

Removed the thermostat and jump the Red,yellow, green and blue wires together and it all fired up. Red= voltage, yellow = compressor relay, green = fan relay, Blue = reversing valve energized during heat, it’s a Rheem. 

The temporary thermostat I had only has one stage heat so I left my emergency/supplemental heat disconnected, the white wire.

Ordered a new thermostat 2stage heat 1 stage cooling. If I like it I’m going to buy another for a spare.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Did you check the tstat wires for continuity?
Not sure if you jumped at the tstat or the unit itself.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Did you check the tstat wires for continuity?


I manually connected the thermostat wires together by removing the thermostat and twisting them together with a wire nut.

Unit fired off and is heating via the heat pump.

I ordered a new thermostat with 2 stage heat, heat pump and emergency heat strips.

Right now the unit is working with a basic single stage heat/cool thermostat.

I suppose you could say I checked continuityof the low voltage by jumping them together and seeing the unit run. Then installed a spare thermostat I had laying around.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just do my own repairs when I can. I’m no HVAC specialist. I know enough to TEAR A some stuff up 🤣


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice little service call thanks to some mice.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

They need a water line installed so they can water the chickens 🐔


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Custy complained of a pipe pouring water into her backyard. 

I went to her house and found the neighbor behind her installed an area drain from his drive way into her yard. 

People are CRAZY


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Custy complained of a pipe pouring water into her backyard.
> 
> I went to her house and found the neighbor behind her installed an area drain from his drive way into her yard.
> 
> ...


Call sparky he'll plug that pipe with concrete in a jiffy!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Call sparky he'll plug that pipe with concrete in a jiffy!


Give me directions and I'm headed south with my libral amount of hydraulic cement


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

All you need is a 90, a short piece of pipe, and a holesaw to put it through that fence and make it the next neighbors problem!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> All you need is a 90, a short piece of pipe, and a holesaw to put it through that fence and make it the next neighbors problem!


Pass this buck so to speak lololololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I might have some more toilet bowl root porn to show tomorrow.

Custy just called and says her master toilet is not flushing right.

I asked her if she has had trouble before with roots in that bowl….she said NO, never had any trouble.

I pull up her account and on 1-04-2018 I unclogged her master toilet and made a note on the invoice that I may have to have take toilet up to remove roots at flange.

I have a good memory.

That means I pulled roots up but I was in too big a hurry that day to pull the toilet but the toilet still flushed

Well now she’s having trouble with it. I printed that invoice and I’m taking it with me. I’m going straight to pull that toilet.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I might have some more toilet bowl root porn to show tomorrow.
> 
> Custy just called and says her master toilet is not flushing right.
> 
> ...


I would run closet auger first before I pulled toilet just to see what comes back


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> I would run closet auger first before I pulled toilet just to see what comes back


I pulled roots back 5 yrs ago. I’m betting they’re still growing. I’m actually surprised it’s taken this long to act up again. 

It’s coming up. ✌

I’ll report what I find, I don’t care if I’m wrong or right, I’m still getting paid.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I pulled roots back 5 yrs ago. I’m betting they’re still growing. I’m actually surprised it’s taken this long to act up again.
> 
> It’s coming up. ✌
> 
> I’ll report what I find, I don’t care if I’m wrong or right, I’m still getting paid.


True that good luck


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> True that good luck


I’m about to fire the Rumble Cat up and make my way over to Aunt Bea’s house and pull that poop stool off the floor. 

any guess to the length of the **** whip I pull out ?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Just like Terry suspected. Thank God for that horned wax seal or it might’ve been worse. 😬


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a Price Pfister 3 valve tub/shower to play with next. On the way to that one now.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It only needed washers. I rebuilt it 2 yrs ago with original factory parts.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Just like Terry suspected. Thank God for that horned wax seal or it might’ve been worse. 😬
> View attachment 136607
> 
> View attachment 136604
> ...


How them roots getting into the pipe so bad Terry????


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> How them roots getting into the pipe so bad Terry????


They grow between the pipe and the concrete then over into and around the flange then branch out like a tree and grow down the pipe.

I put my little camera down it after to inspect. What you see in the center of the screen is water dropping down the stack from the lavatory, I had the lavatory running.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The lady do have a few trees in her yard.. What kind of trees ? Money trees of course. ..


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Years ago when I first ran into this I had the H/O go buy some Rock salt and packed all around the flange, so the Roots would not grow though for a real long time,

Later I used some Root Killer around the flange


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Years ago when I first ran into this I had the H/O go buy some Rock salt and packed all around the flange, so the Roots would not grow though for a real long time,
> 
> Later I used some Root Killer around the flange


I used salt to pack around the flange today.

The homeowner is 90. I think she’ll be good.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Just like Terry suspected. Thank God for that horned wax seal or it might’ve been worse. 😬


Don't thank God, thank Paul E. Thies. 😘


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The problem with a horn is that when the installer uses it when the flange is even with or below the floor, the horn sits 1/2” to 1” below the toilets BUILT IN HORN and when the toilet is flushed the water splashes as it hits this extra horn. When the water splashes, if a perfect seal isn’t made then you get water leakage. 

Then you can get roots. Just like in my pictures.

My expert opinion based off what I’ve found over the past 3.5 decades. 

Everyone else is welcome to believe what they wish.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a sillcock that’s not shutting off for the first stop this morning. Owner says it drips every 20 seconds. 🤫

Second job is a kitchen sink faucet replacement.

And the 3rd one is a tub spout replacement and install a shower strainer. Yep, the kind that just snaps in 😐

That’s what’s planned today. No telling what else may drop.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Custy called with a slow kitchen drain. I asked for a pic of under the sink. It’s on an inside wall and no cleanout. Got that DEEP trap going on. From the looks of the tubular there’s no disposal. I’ll be replacing this drain.








I’ll find out tomorrow.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Requested another pic from custy.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If you guys shop EBay and can’t find any pex fittings at a good price, it’s because Terry bought them all. 

good day sirs.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I got exam approval over the holidays for Alabama. So did one of my employees for his journeyman card. Think ill open up another shop in mobile, should be an easy market to dominate. Drop a quick 10k in advertising and hit the ground running. Side note- Sad to hear about Ken Block. He was one hell of a driver. If it had an engine, and steering, that guy could damn sure drive it to its breaking point.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I got exam approval over the holidays for Alabama. So did one of my employees for his journeyman card. Think ill open up another shop in mobile, should be an easy market to dominate. Drop a quick 10k in advertising and hit the ground running. Side note- Sad to hear about Ken Block. He was one hell of a driver. If it had an engine, and steering, that guy could damn sure drive it to its breaking point.


People in Mobile like to watch outsiders starve. 

I don’t work over there much.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> People in Mobile like to watch outsiders starve.
> 
> I don’t work over there much.


They are on first 48 a lot so they have slot of murders in Mobile,hopefully rockstar will not be an episode of the first 48 Mobile,be careful if you branch out that way


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> They are on first 48 a lot so they have slot of murders in Mobile,hopefully rockstar will not be an episode of the first 48 Mobile,be careful if you branch out that way


There was a New Year’s Eve gang shooting there downtown, mofo had a Glock switch, full auto Glock. One dead, 9 wounded.

The mean streets……Glad I’m at the beach🏖


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at the stats here for shootings last year. Cops don’t care. They stick to their hoods and they let them do it to themselves.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

This Am I have a small office building that has a constant water leak that they can’t find. Water bill doubled. I think there’s 10 tank type toilets in the building. 

Second job is at the edge of my service area, 20 miles away. Super nice lady.
Moen Positemp POS needs replacing and kitchen sink drain replaced and I’ll run my cable through it.

And that’s about all I want to do today unless I’m forced into something…….🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I got a late start. Had to straighten a kid out and clean my ratty van up. I can’t stand to start a day off with a nasty truck.

Now it’s lunch 🤣✌


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I didn’t find anything at the office building. All the toilets worked fine and all the old ladies who guard these toilets ( literally) say they work fine. 
Meter shows no leak.

Probably an issue with how these electronic meters upload the data. I think they lag and then upload part of a month onto the next months bill.

Water pressure was 65psi and thermal expansion control was operational.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Replaced the Moen Positemp cartridge. Tighten rough valve to the blocking. Check function.

Then I replaced this Ksink drain and ran my cable from the roof and pulled out a big plug of white grease on the auger end.
Flowing like the Mississippi River now.















basket drains are different, I had one that the nut was defective. I like the Pasco on the right.

Filled the sink up and let it sit 10 minutes while I cleaned up, let the dishwasher drain and pulled the stoppers.. no leaks my dudes.

The dabbber broke off Terry clear glue so Terrry be having to use tha Blue Glue. Terry be gett’n high as Giraffe Pussy in dat cabinet


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The lady happy now and when the lady happy then Terry happy.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

we replaced this guys gas water heater last week.Texts me over the weekend that he thinks he has a slab leak. Go over there Tuesday morning and cut a small hole behind the master shower valve, I could hear it pissing really good. Sent bravo crew over there today and they get to it and it’s a damn dry fit on the 90 there. House was built in 04. Thermal expansion on that brand new Bradford white pushed her right on out boys.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Joints under the slab…….cpvc. You have a double diamond goldmine there buddy. A bet a real plumber didn’t install that, just random help.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’d like to see the repair please Sir. 😐

That guy lucky his house didn’t flood.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’d like to see the repair please Sir. 😐



why? I didnt get a repair photo. But i could imagine 2 of dem half inch connectahs and a nine E. whats so great about that?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> why? I didnt get a repair photo. But i could imagine 2 of dem half inch connectahs and a nine E. whats so great about that?


I just would like to see it. I like to see how other people do stuff.

I would’ve made a job out of that.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

it was a job. between the water heater and the slab leak, id say hes spent quite a bit in 6 days.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> it was a job. between the water heater and the slab leak, id say hes spent quite a bit in 6 days.


The water heater wouldn’t be in the equation for me. That’s totally separate.

But I personally wouldn’t make another joint under the slab. I would’ve replaced that whole line and any other joints under the slab that I had to touch would be replaced end to end.

No joints under the slab on plastic. That’s the only way I can satisfy our code and not bring liability in the future.

Just because they did wrong doesn’t mean I get to do wrong…….


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, you know, that’s like, your opinion man. The dude doesn’t abide.

There is miles of that sh!t installed in florida. It’s approved; it gets used, people are cheap, want cheap sh!t. And as far as I know according to the newly adopted 2021 international plumbing code in Alabama, it is an acceptable material?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well, you know, that’s like, your opinion man. The dude doesn’t abide.
> 
> There is miles of that sh!t installed in florida. It’s approved; it gets used, people are cheap, want cheap sh!t. And as far as I know according to the newly adopted 2021 international plumbing code in Alabama, it is an acceptable material?


The material is approved but not joints under the slab. Cpvc was and is still is sold in rolls, not just sticks as far as I know. I won’t use the stuff except for a water heater relief line.

Does Florida allow joints under a slab in plastic ? If so, can I have a link to read it ?

The only way we can install a joint under the slab for potable water is for it to be brazed.

That’s not my opinion, that’s the rules for me. Maybe Florida doesn’t have those rules. I’m asking.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Charlotte-Pipe-3-4-in-x-100-ft-400-PSI-CPVC-Hot-Cold-Pipe/4777199


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well, you know, that’s like, your opinion man. The dude doesn’t abide.
> 
> There is miles of that sh!t installed in florida. It’s approved; it gets used, people are cheap, want cheap sh!t. And as far as I know according to the newly adopted 2021 international plumbing code in Alabama, it is an acceptable material?


The state adopted that code but be aware that any local government can change, delete and Add to the adopted code.

So I can drive 20 miles and the code can change 3 times. Depends on who’s jurisdiction you’re in. They like to keep everyone confused. 😉

Some county’s don’t even have inspections unless the homeowner asks for one from the state and then during Covid they even cut that out…….they wanted pictures sent in 🤭

But get a complaint. They’ll be all over you if one code is violated. That’s how they operate the State Plumbing Board, fines, fees and licenses, it’s self funded.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

granted this paper is dated, I believe that’s because at this time as a proven product, no one really cares because of the minimal issues with the product itself. It’s not polybutylene. Maybe you do. And that’s ok. You do you. But FL stance is manufactures installation/specs. Fl won’t override a manufacturers installation manual or procedure. It’s been approved since the 90s. I don’t think it gained popularity untill the late 90s. Most issues I’ve seen with it is like the one from today. Dry fit or s!itty glue joint; or hit with rebar, or shot with a finish nail; and so on and so on. All pipe is is subject to some type of damage or defect in one way or another. I could b!tch on and on about copper pipe in a slab and how many more houses We’ve repiped from soils eating it away. We’ve repiped numerous houses piped in copper and not a single one Piped in cpvc due to “joints under a slab”. Cry me a river dude. I think you’re jealous. 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136654
> 
> 
> granted this paper is dated, I believe that’s because at this time as a proven product, no one really cares because of the minimal issues with the product itself. It’s not polybutylene. Maybe you do. And that’s ok. You do you. But FL stance is manufactures installation/specs. Fl won’t override a manufacturers installation manual or procedure. It’s been approved since the 90s. I don’t think it gained popularity untill the late 90s. Most issues I’ve seen with it is like the one from today. Dry fit or s!itty glue joint; or hit with rebar, or shot with a finish nail; and so on and so on. All pipe is is subject to some type of damage or defect in one way or another. I could b!tch on and on about copper pipe in a slab and how many more houses We’ve repiped from soils eating it away. We’ve repiped numerous houses piped in copper and not a single one Piped in cpvc due to “joints under a slab”. Cry me a river dude. I think you’re jealous. 😂


Most manufactures tell you to follow local codes. If there’s no code then the inspectors will defer to the manufacturers instruction.

Same with pex directiy to an electric water heater. Some codes require 18” of metallic before the plastic. However, water heater manufacturers and pex manufacturers allow direct connection IF codes allow it.

What does your code book specifically about joints under a slab ? 

Better yet….What code do you work under?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PPI is just shilling for the plastic industry
Read what I circled out loud to yourself……


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

We use the dominate code. The Florida Building Code Plumbing Edition which is the international code with some additional requirements for wind and flooding.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Replaced the gas control for a lady this morning on that Rheem Professional supply house water heater.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Found a slip fit spout leaking and decided to replace the washers. Leaked into the garage below. 
























I filled that spout hole in with silicone. Sealed around the escutcheons with silicone.
Removed the seats and dressed them…..


----------



## erplumbingsolutions (8 d ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just hit this one for $250, had to make two passes but I let her slow grind pulling it back……
> View attachment 134165


haha, awesome setup


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

For those of you that still solder. 
100 1/2” couplings delivered for $25. 








2- Pro Pack 50, Nibco Copper Coupling With Stop C x C 1/2" Part #MPP600 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2- Pro Pack 50, Nibco Copper Coupling With Stop C x C 1/2" Part #MPP600 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think im going to start installing water outlet boxes behind dishwashers just to mess with home depot and lowes installers. If it will pass our sh!tty code.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> For those of you that still solder.
> 100 1/2” couplings delivered for $25.
> 
> 
> ...


i lurk for propress deals like that. but they just are not out there. Good score. .25, old school pricing right there my dude.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have a good one today. Guy says he smells a stink at his kitchen sink and his lavatory. Wife doesn’t smell anything. He wants all the drains cleaned including the sewer. He also wants toilet reset but doesn’t think it’s leaking at all. 😐

Says the undenount kitchen sink is falling down. 🙁

First call of the day is a toilet cycling on and off, I’ve worked for this custy before and she has 4 toilets and they’re all different. Might ask for a pic.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Watched some cpvc get installed in a slab today on a commercial remodel, some floor sinks, floor drains, some backfill. Checking in on Charlie crew and working on their skillz to pay the billz.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Watched some cpvc get installed in a slab today on a commercial remodel, some floor sinks, floor drains, some backfill. Checking in on Charlie crew and working on their skillz to pay the billz.


Joints in the slab ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Joints in the slab ?


Not I said the cat lololololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Not I said the cat lololololo


Oh they don’t care in Florida. Cpvc joints buried under concrete……YES, What could go wrong ? 🤣


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here’s Terry Montana negotiating a load CPVC to take to Rocky in Florida









Lunch with Sosa | Scarface


A clip from Scarface (1983)#movie #cinema #shorts #classic #movies #movieclips #shortvideo #scarface #alpacino




youtube.com


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Joints, Joints everywhere. Done a lot of CPVC slab leaks?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Joints, Joints everywhere. Done a lot of CPVC slab leaks?


I suspected joints as well…..maybe even a blunt or two.

Yes, all of the cpvc homes that I’m aware of have been repiped. None had fittings under the slab, all where piped with rolls of cpvc

It’s just about all gone around here except for trailer homes and I don’t work on trailer homes.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I suspected joints as well…..maybe even a blunt or two.
> 
> Yes, all of the cpvc homes that I’m aware of have been repiped. None had fittings under the slab, all where piped with rolls of cpvc
> 
> It’s just about all gone around here except for trailer homes and I don’t work on trailer homes.


We are the only plumbers in our area that will work on gypsy wagons,aggravating but we pour it to them


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> We are the only plumbers in our area that will work on gypsy wagons,aggravating but we pour it to them


I stopped working on them because of the type person that typically lives in them here. 

Yes, that’s stereotypical but it works for me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> We are the only plumbers in our area that will work on gypsy wagons,aggravating but we pour it to them


Thankfully most of the trailer homes around here are double wides up on blocks with the axles removed. They usually have a pretty good height crawl space, some even have basements. Most were installed like modular home pieces. Frankly they are usually pretty easy to work on.

All that said I know exactly what you're dealing with. I have seen plenty of newer trailers in an area we don't usually work. I think it's our hourly rate that keeps them from calling us more. Fortunately the ones like that which I have worked on it was mostly just snaking lines from above or working on the well.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

My aunt actually lives in a retirement community with all Trailer homes like Sko is talking about. They’re nice but they’re different. 

She had an ice maker leak and they didn’t know it. It soaked into the floor system and to correct it the cost will be around $40k. 

I said WTF ? And the answer I got is “ they’re built different than a house “. 

Guess what else ? Their insurance doesn’t cover Ice maker leaks. 

😮 WOW

Buts that’s not why I don’t work on them. My aunt lives in a nice place like SKO is describing. The trailers in my area are all north of me and all cook meth…….I’m kidding, but not really. 😐


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I suspected joints as well…..maybe even a blunt or two.
> 
> Yes, all of the cpvc homes that I’m aware of have been repiped. * None had fittings under the slab, all where piped with rolls of cpvc*
> 
> It’s just about all gone around here except for trailer homes and I don’t work on trailer homes.


You think maybe its the rolled pipe then? CPVC will flex but those rolls im sure stretch the material and weakin it a bit. But you've never repaired a failed glue joint strictly due to aging and material failure? We haven't. Not a single one. But I cant say that about Copper pipe. Copper less than 5 yrs old plenty of times. Also, the cpvc pipe and fittings from the box stores is of a smaller weight product. it isnt as heavy as Flowguard, which is all we will use. Also, 95% of the structures in this area piped in CPVC, also have compression stops installed. Marinate on that. Ive seen maybe 5 fail in 23 years. Half of them from not being fully inserted onto the pipe, or over tightened. No different issue than ones that fail on copper as well. There are a couple of jackasses using it for tub spout stub outs around here. That isnt worth a damn.

I found out friday talking with a commercial inspector, that sharkbites are approved in a slab as long as they are wrapped. Apparently they have a 10yr warranty, same as copper.

Florida isn't arrogant enough to say "well, we dont care what the manufacture says its designed for and its installation approvals"


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Joints are not allowed under concrete here unless they’re brazed. I suspect it’s like that most everywhere except a Florida and maybe Ethiopia…….


You’ve posted pic’s of failed joints under concrete. One was your work and now it’s an improper joint due to workmanship under a slab. 


I suggest just concede to the fact that Florida has some of the most liberal plumbing codes in the nation. It’s nothing you should take personally.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Cpvc had warnings coming out left and right about chemicals attacking it from the outside. 

Even the plastic coating on romex wire was said to attack it. 

The male adapters started breaking from the hot water. They now do not recommend the all plastic male adapters for hot water. 

A customer could literally drop their hairdryer and it break a toilet supply off…….

It was only used here for a short time and I installed some of it. I had as much success as you can have with the crappy system that it is. 


Florida is eaten alive with CPVC and studor vents…….it’s ok though, no problem 👍


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Nothing taken personally at all. I enjoy the debate and outsiders point of view. End of the day, its approved for fittings under the slab by the manufacturer. You miss read my statement. I said how many fittings have you repaired that have failed due to age and product deteration? Im not asking about dry fits or piss poor glue joints like the repair we made last week. That's an installer error, not a failed product error. Studdor vents? how do you vent an island fixture? roll up 4" and reduce to 1-1/2"


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Nothing taken personally at all. I enjoy the debate and outsiders point of view. End of the day, its approved for fittings under the slab by the manufacturer. You miss read my statement. I said how many fittings have you repaired that have failed due to age and product deteration? Im not asking about dry fits or piss poor glue joints like the repair we made last week. That's an installer error, not a failed product error. Studdor vents? how do you vent an island fixture? roll up 4" and reduce to 1-1/2"


Asking me how many joints of cpvc I’ve repaired ? A lot, more than 100, less than 1,000. It’s almost all been replaced around here. Pex or copper is what’s used inside the foundation walls for potable. 

The manufacture doesn’t care where you make the joint, typically plumbing codes dictate that. 

If it’s suitable to be buried then it’s suitable under a slab as far as the manufacturer is concerned. It has to be sleeved properly. 

Combination waste and vent with a open air vent at the nearest wall either washed by a fixture or an accessible cleanout. I don’t use studor vents except for odd situations. Island sink isn’t odd……


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

CPVC was used around my area between polybutylene ending and the introduction of pex. 

We used it a little before then as a copper substitute for well water systems or it was used by homeowners in the city DIY. We used it on shacks………every real house got copper. No BS

All the subsequent freezes has taken most of it out because it can’t take the cold worth a ****.

Speaking of polybutylene. It lasts for years with well water. I know of several houses that have it now and have not had leaks. It’s still **** pipe. Pex is also **** pipe for the most part, it’s just worth what it costs……


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I have never heard of a State Plumbing Code that allowed cpvc joints under concrete. 

How about anyone else other than Rocky ? 

Maybe I’m the odd man out here and everybody’s been doing it 🤣

I mean, if it’s legal……why not ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> My aunt actually lives in a retirement community with all Trailer homes like Sko is talking about. They’re nice but they’re different.
> 
> She had an ice maker leak and they didn’t know it. It soaked into the floor system and to correct it the cost will be around $40k.
> 
> ...


Homeowners should definitely cover a icemaker leak,tell them to go over the agents head because something’s not right,it should definitely cover this,but I Dont see 40,000.00 worth of damage but heck nowadays you never know


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Every Material listed for water supply and distribution in Chapter 6 of the 2021 IPC and 2018 IPC both state "Installed in accordance with the Manufacturer's instructions"

There is not a single comment for any material or fitting below grade other than sleeving through foundations. I have dug deep into both these books the past week preparing for GA and AL exams.


*605.15 CPVC Plastic*

Joints between CPVC plastic pipe and fittings shall comply with Sections 605.15.1 through 605.15.3.

*605.15.1 Mechanical Joints*

Mechanical joints shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You think maybe its the rolled pipe then? CPVC will flex but those rolls im sure stretch the material and weakin it a bit. But you've never repaired a failed glue joint strictly due to aging and material failure? We haven't. Not a single one. But I cant say that about Copper pipe. Copper less than 5 yrs old plenty of times. Also, the cpvc pipe and fittings from the box stores is of a smaller weight product. it isnt as heavy as Flowguard, which is all we will use. Also, 95% of the structures in this area piped in CPVC, also have compression stops installed. Marinate on that. Ive seen maybe 5 fail in 23 years. Half of them from not being fully inserted onto the pipe, or over tightened. No different issue than ones that fail on copper as well. There are a couple of jackasses using it for tub spout stub outs around here. That isnt worth a damn.
> 
> I found out friday talking with a commercial inspector, that sharkbites are approved in a slab as long as they are wrapped. Apparently they have a 10yr warranty, same as copper.
> 
> Florida isn't arrogant enough to say "well, we dont care what the manufacture says its designed for and its installation approvals"


I agree with ya rock on the Cpvc joints the only time I have seen a glue joint fail or drip is if it’s been frozen and swelled the joint then they want to drip,found a lot of it last week,the pipe would be shattered but the glue joints just drip from pressure and swelling


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I have never heard of a State Plumbing Code that allowed cpvc joints under concrete.
> 
> How about anyone else other than Rocky ?
> 
> ...


Ky allows Cpvc joints under concrete but anyone with common sense doesn’t do it but it is legal


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Every Material listed for water supply and distribution in Chapter 6 of the 2021 IPC and 2018 IPC both state "Installed in accordance with the Manufacturer's instructions"
> 
> There is not a single comment for any material or fitting below grade other than sleeving through foundations. I have dug deep into both these books the past week preparing for GA and AL exams.
> 
> ...


Just because a manufacture allows it, doesn’t mean a plumbing code does. 

It may say install the product according to the directions but that doesn’t mean you can install joints under the slab. 

Our code says the same, install according to the directions but if you tried to install joints under a slab it would be red tagged. 

Come on over here and try it, It doesn’t bother me, I just live here, I do t make or enforce the rules.

Even if the “ code “ allows it, I know enough about plastic piping, especially cpvc not to even use it, much less install joints under concrete for a house foundation especially. 


Rock on Rockstar…….


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

When you put plastic pipe in straight pieces and turn up into concrete slabs with solvent weld 90’s at the end of the runs, you’re asking for trouble. It restricts the movement.

We all know how cpvc gets brittle with time and snaps like spaghetti sticks



https://www.charlottepipe.com/Documents/PL_Tech_Man/Charlotte_Plastics_Tech_Manual.pdf










Looks like checking codes is a hot topic with CPVC. I guess they’re just being negative.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Authority having jurisdiction supersedes all yes. But it is not written in any code book prohibiting it. Neighborhoods built in the late 90s when i started full time are all still going strong with no issues, I wouldn't classify it as a "failed" product. but that is just my experience with it. Plastic males and Females? absolutely not. We use stainless ones. If I had to repipe my house, and its soft copper in the slab, one day its coming, I would use CPVC over uponor and that bullsh!t system.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

If I had to repipe my house 🏡 I would use Rehau PEXa and Boshart stainless steel fittings. Copper crimp rings. 

I would use the least amount of fittings as practical without making tight loops, double the manufacturer recommended, maybe more.

I’d rake back my house insulation, insulate my pex with closed cell rubber, then bury it with my house insulation.

Then I’d look at my work and see that it was good……..then I’d have all my followers come to see my work and that it was good. Then Terry would rest on the 7th day.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> If I had to repipe my house 🏡 I would use Rehau PEXa and Boshart stainless steel fittings. Copper crimp rings.
> 
> I would use the least amount of fittings as practical without making tight loops, double the manufacturer recommended, maybe more.
> 
> ...


Can we come see it also Terry?? It be a sight to behold I'm sure


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> Can we come see it also Terry?? It be a sight to behold I'm sure


You have to become a follower of Terrry. 

We handle snakes and drink strychnine on Saturday nights.

Do you think cake walks are gambling ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> You have to become a follower of Terrry.
> 
> We handle snakes and drink strychnine on Saturday nights.
> 
> Do you think cake walks are gambling ?





TerryTotoSucks said:


> You have to become a follower of Terrry.
> 
> We handle snakes and drink strychnine on Saturday nights.
> 
> Do you think cake walks are gambling ?


I'm a follower all the way,in fact if you stop real fast I'd probably break my nose lololololo


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just have icynene sprayed on the under side of your roof deck and the other bullshit sucked out and disposed of. Yeti cooler in that attic ol son. Walk up in there in dead of summer to a cool 75 degrees. wouldn't need to insulate a damn thing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Can we come see it also Terry?? It be a sight to behold I'm sure


Careful, Terry may make you one of his 12 De pipeL's


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Just have icynene sprayed on the under side of your roof deck and the other bullshit sucked out and disposed of. Yeti cooler in that attic ol son. Walk up in there in dead of summer to a cool 75 degrees. wouldn't need to insulate a damn thing.


Ohhhh, so you’re saying if I insulate my entire roof system then I won’t need to insulate my pipes if I had any.

Gotcha player, I’ll keep that in mind.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Careful, Terry may make you one of his 12 De pipeL's


He can come live on my compound in the swamp. All the kool-aid you can drink


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> He can come live on my compound in the swamp. All the kool-aid you can drink


Jim jones kool aid? Careful. One them will betray you at the third time the relief valve blows.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Ohhhh, so you’re saying if I insulate my entire roof system then I won’t need to insulate my pipes if I had any.
> 
> Gotcha player, I’ll keep that in mind.


Utility bill would drop to nothing.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Utility bill would drop to nothing.


I don’t spend a $1 to save .15


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I had a customer call this morning with an ice maker saddle valve that he couldn’t operate. 

I cut it out and installed a real valve.

The customer I scheduled for today has a lot of work to do but had to cancel for today and we rescheduled for tomorrow. No problem, he’s a good guy.

This afternoon I have some faucets to work on but the people can’t be home until after 3pm. 

I’m on hold with fluidmaster…….

Thursday and Friday are full. The only day I have left for scheduled work this week is Wed.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Man i;ve picked up 7 dunkin 10yr renno's in town. We've started 2 so far, i had to camera the mains today to locate underground for some additional drain installs and they have that black goop sh!t in them, that is the stankenest sh!t i've ever smelled. I dont know what it is about that coffee and syrup but dayum that stuff be nasty.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just finished my little Faucet repair for this afternoon.

Positemp moen shower. What a sorry faucet………

it’s repaired.

Then when that was finished they threw a toilet repair my way.

Walked out with $375 whistle’n Dixie


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Man i;ve picked up 7 dunkin 10yr renno's in town. We've started 2 so far, i had to camera the mains today to locate underground for some additional drain installs and they have that black goop sh!t in them, that is the stankenest sh!t i've ever smelled. I dont know what it is about that coffee and syrup but dayum that stuff be nasty.


Did you have to bid on these??.?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Did you have to bid on these??.?


yes. but the GC relationship is solid. 6yrs of nothing but commercial work for them. easy win.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just finished my little Faucet repair for this afternoon.
> 
> Positemp moen shower. What a sorry faucet………
> 
> ...


Did you install a screen in the shank??? Or if you used a pro45 unit did you remove the screen or leave in place???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I just finished my little Faucet repair for this afternoon.
> 
> Positemp moen shower. What a sorry faucet………
> 
> ...



Moen is the Superior product. Not like delta and their garbage mixing valves, its either hot, or cold, and the seats and springs that have to be replaced every 14 months.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> yes. but the GC relationship is solid. 6yrs of nothing but commercial work for them. easy win.


Can I ask what your winning bid was per unit???


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

sparky said:


> Can I ask what your winning bid was per unit???


Yes. You can.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Moen is the Superior product. Not like delta and their garbage mixing valves, its either hot, or cold, and the seats and springs that have to be replaced every 14 months.


They’re both junk actually but the Delta is better in my opinion.

One rough with multiple cartridges And trim that change how the faucet functions.

Moen can cause big problems if the cartridge comes apart inside the valve. Delta doesn’t have that fatal flaw.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> They’re both junk actually but the Delta is better in my opinion.
> 
> One rough with multiple cartridges And trim that change how the faucet functions.
> 
> Moen can cause big problems if the cartridge comes apart inside the valve. Delta doesn’t have that fatal flaw.


I Dont care for Moen either,always been a delta faucet person


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Delta balls with the seats and springs hold up really well here, especially compared to their cartridge models. Delta valves newer than 30yrs old here are very rare and would be seen as hack/diy because they always come from a box store. Moen and Symmons are the most popular here, Kohler would be a close second.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Delta balls with the seats and springs hold up really well here, especially compared to their cartridge models. Delta valves newer than 30yrs old here are very rare and would be seen as hack/diy because they always come from a box store. Moen and Symmons are the most popular here, Kohler would be a close second.



Kohler shower valves are worst than delta. Their standard shower trim is BS. that threaded collar that the handle spins down on to lock the face plate down is sh!t. Never seen a face plate straight as it should be on older units that have been used and abused.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Kohler shower valves are worst than delta. Their standard shower trim is BS. that threaded collar that the handle spins down on to lock the face plate down is sh!t. Never seen a face plate straight as it should be on older units that have been used and abused.


Yup, I think it's just Kohler Krap. I prefer Symmons. Unfortunately our local supply houses favor Kohler and Kohler spends money on advertising in such a way that reaches our customers. We WERE a Kohler dealer years ago, when their stuff was quality.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> Yup, I think it's just Kohler Krap. I prefer Symmons. Unfortunately our local supply houses favor Kohler and Kohler spends money on advertising in such a way that reaches our customers. We WERE a Kohler dealer years ago, when their stuff was quality.



Same deal at the local Fergs here but its delta. Dude has to be getting a kick back, a few GCs send custys there and they always pick damn delta. Their roman tub valve with their twisted copper outlets, and then the dam flat head screws with the washers, pain in the ass crap. not worth a damn.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Hey, don’t get me wrong. I love selling people a $65 cartridge. It’s an easy day to change shower cartridges and the like. Easy money even if I have to rip the wall open and replace it all. Inside, air conditioned and usually nice clean people that are glad I’m there. 

I’m grateful, I have the easy life for being a plumber. Doing repairs in mostly new homes. My days of doing **** work are over if I want them to be.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Hey, don’t get me wrong. I love selling people a $65 cartridge. It’s an easy day to change shower cartridges and the like. Easy money even if I have to rip the wall open and replace it all. Inside, air conditioned and usually nice clean people that are glad I’m there.
> 
> I’m grateful, I have the easy life for being a plumber. Doing repairs in mostly new homes. My days of doing **** work are over if I want them to be.


you mean you wouldn't crawl under a 77' model double wide, crawl through the roach sh!t and wet insulation to shark bite that busted poly pipe back together no more?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Yes. You can.


Ok,I'm asking what your price was per unit,I bid on one in my area few months back but we didn't get it


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> you mean you wouldn't crawl under a 77' model double wide, crawl through the roach sh!t and wet insulation to shark bite that busted poly pipe back together no more?


I passed that stage around 1997.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just ordered custy lady a Moen Positemp Brantford Shower trim in ORB. $50 off eBay.

She painted her chrome one oil rubbed bronze.

I pulled all the paint off it trying to get it off the handle adapter. The adapter was pot metal. It welded itself to the handle then the adapter broke.

I don’t have one on the truck so I had to run up to the ace hardware and pay $18 for a Danco handle for temporary use. Store was only a mile away but still……what a POS. Custy paid for it but still…….

Moen needs to make their set screws deeper…..the Allen wrench only inserts a tiny fraction. It needs 1/8” purchase…….


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Just bought me a new 7/64 Allen wrench off the EBay. Bought a single. Klein brand so it’ll be different and I’ll know it’s for the Moen POSI-TEMP

POSI stands for “ Piece Of **** Indeed “


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Just bought me a new 7/64 Allen wrench off the EBay. Bought a single. Klein brand so it’ll be different and I’ll know it’s for the Moen POSI-TEMP
> 
> POSI stands for “ Piece Of **** Indeed “


Install a Moentrol and be a hero


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Same deal at the local Fergs here but its delta. Dude has to be getting a kick back, a few GCs send custys there and they always pick damn delta. Their roman tub valve with their twisted copper outlets, and then the dam flat head screws with the washers, pain in the ass crap. not worth a damn.


Moen Roman tub valves have an internal plastic cartridge nut that uses a simple but special wrench to remove it. 

Stupid as F.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Moen Roman tub valves have an internal plastic cartridge nut that uses a simple but special wrench to remove it.
> 
> Stupid as F.


very easy to make with a peice of 3/4 copper.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I stopped working on them because of the type person that typically lives in them here.
> 
> Yes, that’s stereotypical but it works for me.


One of the reasons I refuse trailer homes too, the last one a guy called saying he swapped out his water heater by himself and hooked it up himself and flooded the place. I refused to touch it and he left a bad online review!

I hate A-hole people.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Homeowners should definitely cover a icemaker leak,tell them to go over the agents head because something’s not right,it should definitely cover this,but I Dont see 40,000.00 worth of damage but heck nowadays you never know


40K in damages is not unreal. Last winter I had a dishwasher leak on a hardwood floor, the freaking floor extended the entire level, kitchen, living room, closet, hallway etc. It also ran under the kitchen island and counter tops with granite tops. Since you cannot match the same wood everything needs to be replaced and removing the entire kitchen to put it back under the counters, removing the plumbing and granite. Luckily the floor straightened up but replacing it was 20-30K alone and the counter removal and stuff add another 5-10K.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tango said:


> One of the reasons I refuse trailer homes too, the last one a guy called saying he swapped out his water heater by himself and hooked it up himself and flooded the place. I refused to touch it and he left a bad online review!
> 
> I hate A-hole people.


You can usually report reviews like that and google will remove them since you didn't actually perform any service. I hate that kind of sh!t. "They never returned our phone call", Get over yourself. If i wrote a review for everyone who doest return my phone call i'd be pretty damn busy writing 1 star reviews.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> very easy to make with a peice of 3/4 copper.


Yeah, just what I want to do……make a wrench for a $300 tub valve at 4:30 on a Friday evening service call. GTFO

How about build the mofo so I can put a real wrench in it ? Why does moen try to reinvent the wheel ? They’re idiots


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> You can usually report reviews like that and google will remove them since you didn't actually perform any service. I hate that kind of sh!t. "They never returned our phone call", Get over yourself. If i wrote a review for everyone who doest return my phone call i'd be pretty damn busy writing 1 star reviews.


It doesn’t take a lot to keep one guy busy. Satisfied customers via direct word of mouth is what you want. 

One and two man repair shops really don’t need reviews. It doesn’t take that much to keep one or two guys busy and if you do good work it’ll drown out google reviews.

I’d answer the bad reviews…..I love it when people answer back to a bad review. Funny to read. 

Terry plumbing was late and did a horrible job.

Response: Your house was filthy dirty and stunk Like Fritos……please never call us again.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Looks like I have to make a trip to the big city.

Pro footballer has a problem. Money is no object with this guy, best dude I’ve ever worked for. Throws hundreds around like $1’s, just like RockstarPlumber does 

Says he has old piping that’s needs replacing. No telling what I’ll find. Just bought the place.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> One of the reasons I refuse trailer homes too, the last one a guy called saying he swapped out his water heater by himself and hooked it up himself and flooded the place. I refused to touch it and he left a bad online review!
> 
> I hate A-hole people.


Dang tango you were bad reviewed and didn’t even go the the job site lololololol,that’s hilarious


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

copper drain connected to lead……

It’s a nightmare. 🤣

Two bathrooms upstairs has bad cast iron down the walls. Lead arms off the cast iron for every fixture. All laid into cement floors with tile on top. Yes, cement floors upstairs on wood framing. House was built in 1915


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i need an estimator.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

sparky said:


> Dang tango you were bad reviewed and didn’t even go the the job site lololololol,that’s hilarious


Got another one, an algerian accent who left a bad review because I refused the job. As you know they try to cheat the bill, he was saying in a several sly ways the job was easy and he wasn't going to pay if I charged more than an hour. He sent me pictures of a completed rusted no name brand faucet that was obviously leaking for years and seized into a ball of rust. I ignored his text and he left a bad review. This is cheating bazzaar city like in the movies. I won't say how I think of them now.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tango said:


> Got another one, an algerian accent who left a bad review because I refused the job. As you know they try to cheat the bill, he was saying in a several sly ways the job was easy and he wasn't going to pay if I charged more than an hour. He sent me pictures of a completed rusted no name brand faucet that was obviously been leaking for years and seized into a ball of rust. I ignored his text and he left a bad review. This is cheating bazzaar city like in the movies.


Most people I know don’t even read reviews.

Typically the only people who leave a review are the ones who think their opinions matter. Reviews don’t mean jack crap to me.

Being a one man shop it’s difficult for me to keep up with just the good word of mouth. I rarely work for people I have zero connection with. Usually I was recommended by a satisfied customer.

I suggest stop putting so much emphasis on reviews. You’ll never satisfy everyone.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Most people I know don’t even read reviews.
> 
> Typically the only people who leave a review are the ones who think their opinions matter. Reviews don’t mean jack crap to me.
> 
> ...


Here it the opposite as a one man shop, most people read reviews and that's how they decide to call. Plus the more bad reviews and low score that means your listing drops in rank and if it drops that means you end up on at the bottom of the page. If you are at the bottom of the page or worse on page 2 no one is going to call and game over you are close to be out of business.

Word of mouth is almost non existant and mostly applies to black market hacks.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Tango said:


> Here it the opposite as a one man shop, most people read reviews and that's how they decide to call. Plus the more bad reviews and low score that means your listing drops in rank and if it drops that means you end up on at the bottom of the page. If you are at the bottom of the page or worse on page 2 no one is going to call and game over you are close to be out of business.
> 
> Word of mouth is almost non existant and mostly applies to black market hacks.


Honestly…..it sounds like an awful place to be in business. Consider moving and quick. Things shouldn’t be that way for you man.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Honestly…..it sounds like an awful place to be in business. Consider moving and quick. Things shouldn’t be that way for you man.


You can't even imagine the daily ordeals I go through, I even had a thread of daily nightmares, my soap opera thread. I stopped posting in it I was going insane. I disqualify anyone that doesn't sound local which helped a lot but I still deal with a lot of bad people and bad situations.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tango said:


> You can't even imagine the daily ordeals I go through, I even had a thread of daily nightmares, my soap opera thread. I stopped posting in it I was going insane. I disqualify anyone that doesn't sound local which helped a lot but I still deal with a lot of bad people and bad situations.


Dude im with you on that. If you're number is from New Jersey, or New York, Fa gid aboudd it.

Rocky is tired today Terrance. Cut some concrete, installed some 3" traps and some floor drains and floor sinks, cut out some cpvc in the slab and rolled it over with some 90s, used a chipping hammer, even had a tape measure on my hip and level in my back pocket. Very humbling day.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Dude im with you on that. If you're number is from New Jersey, or New York, Fa gid aboudd it.
> 
> Rocky is tired today Terrance. Cut some concrete, installed some 3" traps and some floor drains and floor sinks, cut out some cpvc in the slab and rolled it over with some 90s, used a chipping hammer, even had a tape measure on my hip and level in my back pocket. Very humbling day.


Get them hands dirty lolololo


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I had a nightmare of a day, I'm completely drained and I need to read 135 pages of venting to familiarize myself with tomorrow's 8 of 16 hours course to keep my licence.

Anyway the fist pic I didn't have to work on it but it's a lowboy heavy monster. I had the displeasure to battle to replace the tub/shower faucet and the F-N wall was 2-3" thick with cement and wire mesh! WTF!! The closet was so small I had difficulty getting supplies and tools, arghh. I had to work in some guy's bedroom and on the shelf was 12 cans of duster, I guess he sniffs' em like I seen on TV.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

$11 delivered for a 200 pack of flexible toilet shims. 

I verified the quantity.









Jones Stephens S55952 Flex SUPER SHIM | eBay


Flex SUPER SHIM. Wyndham Collection WCF2929-84D-CX-M70 Miranda 84" Double - Green / Brushed. Rinnai 222053 Condensate Trap Ii.



www.ebay.com





Here’s what you’ll actually get…..


https://www.jonesstephens.com/S55952


----------

